# EPIC M&M: Issue 7 (IC)



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2005)

*Prologue

Prophet's Lair*
Ghost and Tank looked over the security plans for Mason's trial, trying to find significant weaknesses for Ghost to exploit.

"Damn, I think they got too good a look at what you can do," Tank muttered.  "That's some serious power output in that energy field.  Can you get through it?"

"I don't know.  Probably not.  What the hell kind of generator they have powering that thing?"

"Some sort of nuclear fission power supply," Tank replied.  He and Ghost looked up at each other, a grin on each of their faces.

"Nuclear," they said in unison.

"Once he sees these defense plans, I'm sure I can convince him to send all of us in," Tank said.  

"And go in on a day EPIC isn't testifying," Ghost said.

The flames in the hearth rose to a roar and from them stepped Prophet, unscathed.  "Consider me convinced," he said across the room as a female figure stumbled from the flames behind him and collapsed on the floor."

Ghost snapped his gun out and Tank's armor instantly clanked into place about him, twin gatlin guns rising above his shoulders.  Both took a bead on the newcomer.  "Look out behind you!" Tank said, blasting forward to protect his leader.  Prophet caught both men in a field of mental energy, freezing both Tank and Ghost in place.

"Gentlemen, that is no way to treat the newest member of our family," Prophet said, releasing them again.

"Woah, is that..." Tank said to Ghost.  The other assassin just nodded blankly.

Prophet reached down to offer his hand to the woman on the floor.  She took his aid to rise to her feet and he led her to a mirror.  "As I promised, my dear," he said, moving behind her and stroking the side of her face.  "Are you ready to fulfill your part in our bargain?"

In response, the woman's body started radiating heat, steadily increaing until a flaming aura flared to life about her.  She brough a flaming hand up and touched her face where Prophet had.  

"Just tell me what you want me to do."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2005)

_The news of recent days has hit the school hard.  The students at the school met Kevin’s death with general indifference, but Nova’s disappearance has been the object of much gossip.  Titan’s injury at the hands of X12 has added to that gossip ten fold.

Not all news is bad news, however.  

The news coverage of your heroics in South America have been nothing but flattering.  Even better, no news of Tara’s attack on EPIC members made it to the media.  Tara has returned to a semi-normal school life after a number of days in isolation to cool down, and likely some mental manipulation by Empath.  She has been reserved, however, and avoiding Michelle like the plague.

Anna has returned to the school and thanks to her nanobot treatments in South America, not only has her mobility returned, but also her mutant powers have re-surfaced.  While she isn’t a hundred percent yet, she’s been itching to give Vince a run for his money, literally!  Her abilities allow her to augment the kinetic energy of herself and others, and her speed is sneaking up on the resident Speed Demon of the group.  Her aptitude with gadgets unaffected, she’s been working in the lab on some secret project, cloaked in secrecy.

Mason’s trial is scheduled to begin within the week, and EPIC has been informed that several members may be requested to give testimony at that trial.  Given the carnage he has created around the world, you have to wonder why your testimony would even be required.

Jennifer, the girl who was one of Split’s team during his attack on the school, has resurfaced and has been a constant companion of what you have come to think of as the ‘smart Johan.’  Along with Jennifer comes her ‘pet,’ Mr. Bunny.  Mr. Bunny is a giant pink energy troll with big floppy ears and a puffy tail with a limited vocabulary.  

Jennifer has been a source of humor and grief over the past few weeks.  First, watching the ‘smart Johan’ sweat about M-Tac busting down the doors resulted in no end of humor to those in the know.  Second, Johan is constantly catching heat for his little sidekick’s antics.  Jennifer is boisterous, loud, has no concept of personal space, loves to explore, has extremely sticky fingers, and runs squealing to Johan whenever she might be getting in trouble.  Which is pretty much all the time.  It has been rather fun to watch Mr. Bunny relegated to the roll of deliveryman of stolen goods back to their respective owners, however.

Lastly is the news that the group from China, after their ill-fated adventures there and in England, are due to arrive on the morning of the 27th._

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*
“Good morning, Metal Mistress,” ARIS drones.  “The EPIC jet will be landing at 8AM.  Thunder has requested your presence.”

“Oooo, these are pretty!”

“Wraa!”

“I don’t think it’s your color, Mr. Bunny.”

“Wraa,” comes the sad reply.

Your eyes snap open and take in the image of Jennifer and Mr. Bunny rummaging through your wardrobe.  Jennifer has managed to acquire the entirety of your jewelry case as well.  Most of your clothes are ruined from Mr. Bunny trying them on.  Currently, a pair of your underwear is firmly entrenched upon his head, his ears poking out of it.  Mr. Bunny sees you awake and his ears perk up.  He gives a wave.

“Wraa!”

“Oop, time to go!” exclaims Jennifer and she and Mr. Bunny vanish with a pop, right into ARIS, leaving you with a ruin of a wardrobe, a lot of missing jewelry and a plane landing in an hour.

*Neutron*
You know you shouldn't be face down on the floor beside your bed, and the pain in your face tells you that you didn't get here in a controlled fashion.

"Good morning, Neutron," ARIS drones.  "Your presence is requested at eigh..." the AI is suddenly cut off with a breep.

"They are landing at eight!  Get up already!" Monica says excitedly from behind you.  There is a loud 'whump' on your bed above you, then someone poking you in the ear with a statically charged finger.

*Speed Demon*
"Good morning, Speed Demon," ARIS drones repeatedly.  After several dozen such statements, you finally roll over and swat your alarm clock, shattering it beneath a bony arm spur.  ARIS, of course, doesn't care.

"The EPIC jet will be landing at 8AM.  Also, there is an incoming call from Bush Memorial Hospital for you."

*Johan*
The past few weeks have lead you to a nearly full understanding of your new powers, but right now, you feel like banging your head on your desk as the door to your new room (your old room was taken over by your other self) bursts open and Jennifer and Mr. Bunny come through, slamming the door loudly behind them.  In the past few weeks, you have learned that she is overly excitable, causes no end of trouble, has sticky fingers and no social skills whatsoever.  Add to that her total lack of need for sleep, and her loudness, and you have a situation that has grown to be nearly unbearable for you.

"Lalalalala!" squeals Jennifer, going through some nameless song for the millionth time, Mr. Bunny bobbing his head along and grunting at apt moments.  She leaps up onto your bed and starts hopping up and down.  You can't help but notice in her hand is a purse and a necklace that likely don't belong to her.  Tucked under her other arm is a jewelry case.  Mr. Bunny is sporting the latest in female undergarments, much of it on his head.

"It’s morning!  It’s morning!  It’s morning!" Jennifer squeals, bouncing on the bed.

"It’s morning, it’s morning, it’s morning,” Drones ARIS.

"Wraaa, Wraaa, Wraaa!" grunts Mr. Bunny as Jennifer jumps up and down on your bed.

There is a loud banging on your door.  "Open up!  I know she's in there!" comes the expected voice of an angry female student.

"Uh oh, she sounds mad!" Jennifer says without concern.  "People are sure grumpy in the morning around here."

"Wraaa!" grunts Mr. Bunny.

_Starting slowly to ease my frustration _


----------



## Agamon (Mar 14, 2005)

"Gah!" Sanjay exclaims as he receives the tiny jolt in his ear.  "Alright, already, I'm up, I'm up..." he mumbles, picking himself up off the floor lazily before stretching.  Looking at Monica, he grimaces.  "Do you really need the whole bed?  I really don't like waking up on the floor..."

He quickly gets cleaned up and dressed.  "Wow, a lot's happened since they left.  I'm not sure meeting them at the jet's a good idea.  They probably won't recognize us and attack us, thinking we're bad guys that have taken over the place," he says wryly.  "You never know, though, we might not recognize them, either.  Raisa might be 3 feet tall and X could have a third arm growing out of his chest."  He shugs, adding in a lamented voice, "Of course, I'd know this aready if the girls would have sent me some naked pictures like I asked."

As soon as he's ready, he tells her, "Alright, let's roll."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

Not quite sure what is going on Michelle stumbles over to look at the destruction the two have caused.

"What the.... Son of a.... ARGH!!!" Consumed with anger Michelle throws on her bath robe (one of the few remaining peices of clothes that actually fits her now.) and storms towards "smart Johan's" new dorm room.

Once there she will get Aris to overide the lock on the door (either that or rip the door off its hinges) and enters not giving him a chance to speak.

"She was in my room, again. She was going through my stuff, again. She stole my jewelry case." She fumes as she points to the box under the girls arm. "They wrecked my clothes," she turns and points at the 'giant bunny'  "and that thing ate my makeup cas..." She pauses for a moment as the fact that a giant troll bunny is wearing her underwear on its head. "MY UNDERWEAR!!! Those cost me 75 dollars!" At this point various metalic objects start to move eratically as Michelle gets madder and madder.

"I've had it Johan, this is the last staw."  She says suddenly calm and apparently under control. "I want all my stuff back in my room in less then five minutes and if she EVER comes within fifty feet of me or anything of mine, I will personally escort her back to M-tac. DO. I. MAKE. MYSELF. CLEAR?"

"Good!"  She states again without waiting for a response turns and heads back towards her room to try and get ready for incoming flight.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Aboard the EPIC Jet
Approaching New York*

As the jet approaches New York, air traffic begins to be an issue.  Rather than enter into reserved airspace, the jet stays off the coast, and out the window you can see New York in the West some distance away.  Even from this far out, it stretches along the coast both ways as far as you can see, the lights slowly winking out as the sun rises up on the other side of the plane.

Thunder has been sitting at a computer terminal the entire flight, speaking quietly into a microphone and typing non-stop on the keypad.  X12 is napping in a chair near him.  Trailblazer has been the pilot for the flight back, while Kodiak reclines in the cabin next to Michael, snoring loudly.  Raisa has been pacing non-stop in the rear of the plane, arguing with Empath for the last hour.  Near them, Carl and Jay are sitting, talking.

*Michael*
Somehow, you ended up sitting right in front of Dara, and right next to Kodiak.  Dara has not been all that quiet the whole flight.  She's been drawing non-stop in her design book, and is still humming 'Pop-goes-the-weasel.'  Unfortunately, sometimes you still find yourself shifting form during the song.  The only thing that has saved your sanity was an odd find in the computer database, a book on Norse Mythology.  Of particular interest to you was the chapter on Fenris.

_I think pink for Michael and blue for Pooky.  Oh, they are going to look so cu-uuuuute,_ Dara broadcasts.  "And a big yellow bow for Kodiak," she says vocally.  

You just shift back as she hums the 'POP!' part of her non-stop song and cringe, expecting to change forms.  Instead, you are shoved out of your seat as Kodiak changes into a rather large bear, taking up the full bench seat and displacing you to the floor.  He lets out a big yawn, then starts growling and grunting towards the cockpit.  He stops, holds up his paws infront of his face and let's out a questioning "Waarr?"

*X12*
You can't help but doze for most of the trip, despite Kodiak's snoring.  As you are half-asleep, you dream a strange dream.  In it, you are in a maze.  It's a survival training scenario, every directive for himself.  Each of you have been armed with energy gloves that deliver a painful and debilitating shock when hit.  So far, not only have you managed to eliminate one of your fellow directives, you've learned the location of at least three of the directives.  Finding them all may be impossible...

You kind of blink awake when you realize the last bit wasn't just a thought in your head, but Thunder quietly speaking into the microphone a few feet from you.

"... but it may prove necessary to learn as much as we can about Prophet from them.  Willingly or not, I feel it imperitive that we all work together to capture the other directives as quickly as possible."

Thunder sighs and rubs his face with his hands.  "I hate this job."

*Jay*
Carl has been busy letting you in on all the happenings of EPIC, filling you in on the bad guys they've faced and the fights they've been involved in.  It's obvious from his descriptions that he's none too creative, and probably not the sharpest knife in the EPIC drawer.  However, you do manage to glean a lot of information about the various members of EPIC.  Despite his fairly constant conversation, you notice he is paying as much attention to the conversation between Empath and Raisa as he is to you.

As a result, much of your attention for the trip is inadvertantly drawn behind you to the animated conversation between Empath and Raisa.  You've only managed to catch bits and pieces, but it sounds to you like a certain Amazon is preparing to leave the EPIC institute and return home.

"I've made up my mind," Raisa says to Empath with finality.

"Very well," Empath says with a sigh.  "But we shall talk more about this later."  With that, Empath goes up to the cockpit with Trailblazer.

"The hell we will," grumbles Raisa as she sits down on a seat behind you.

As their conversation ends, Carl too falls silent.  For a moment you think he'll get up and talk to Raisa, but in the end he just sits, brooding.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 15, 2005)

"Yarrgh!!  Yes ARIS, good morning already!!"  Vince shouts as he sweeps the wreckage of his alarm scattering across the room.  Rolling to his feet, with a stretch and a yawn he wipes the last of the sleep from his eyes.  "Go ahead and patch through the call.  Who is it from anyways?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2005)

X12 pushes himself out of his chair slowly, making his way over toward Thunder.
"I don't think you want to try that, Thunder," X12 says, looking through Thunder.  "I highly suspect that most of the Directives will be like Xi and this other one from England - they don't want to be found, and will take measures, drastic if necessary, to maintain their freedom and anonomity.  They're not going to be like me... this is something I'm quickly beginning to realize - they're not going to want to stop Prophet; they want to stay as far away from him as they can."

And... if Mystic is right, and he's using the Directives somehow, then each one you bring together could give him more power wherever we are gathered," X12 finishes, finally focusing to look at Thunder.  "I'm sorry about what happened in the hospital, I really am.  But I also want you to know one thing - I'd do it again.  I'd kill you, and Empath too, if I thought it would kill him as well.  If you're not comfortable with that, tell me now, but understand that doesn't change my feelings.  I appreciate everything EPIC has done for me, and everything the senior members have done for us, but Prophet must die... whatever the cost."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2005)

"I had a friend in the military school, he always said _"Qui risque rien n'a rien"_. It means who doesn't risk a thing, will optain nothing. He died once in a while in simulation, but most of the time, he was pretty successfull. Hope he will be more in real life."

Jay gives a quick look at Raisa while he tell this to Carl, to make him understand about what he is talking.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2005)

Johan pulls his hand over his face slowly to gather his wits, a habit that has surfaced just recently. While he can't help but be amused at Mr. Bunny's antics, not to mention his looks, Jennifer was a constant source of mischief. At times Johan hoped that he wouldn't remember all the times that Jennifer had stolen somebody else's possessions. "Jennif-"
Just as he was about try and make Jennifer give over the accessories in a peaceful manner, Michelle stormed in. He finds himself unable to answer her at all, first stunned by her sudden entry, next by the full realisation of what -and whose- Mr. Bunny's headgear is, and last by Michelle's threat.

It takes a moment and another wiping of his hand over his face for Johan to regain his composure after Michelle stormed off. "You do realise that she with almost total certainty wasn't kidding, don't you? If she decides to take you back to M-Tac and that very, _very_ boring cell, there's nothing I can do to stop her. At best, I could slow her down, but in the end she would overpower me. Most likely they have also patched the holes in their security that allowed me to free you, so I will be unable to repeat said endeavor."
Johan lets out a long sigh. "Tell me, what is it that drives you to confiscate other people's possessions?"

*OoC:* Does Johan still wreck whathever he exits through from the digital world? And how did Anna react to finding out that there are two separate Johans now?


----------



## Gideon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Michael*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michael*Instead, you are shoved out of your seat as Kodiak changes into a rather large bear, taking up the full bench seat and displacing you to the floor.  He lets out a big yawn, then starts growling and grunting towards the cockpit.  He stops, holds up his paws infront of his face and let's out a questioning "Waarr?"




Gathering himself off the floor Michael flops onto his seat more than a little red in the face.

Shouting up to the front of the cabin where Kodiak is standing with his paw in front of his face.  "Hey, next time you smell a pic-i-nic basket you could take your time, Yogi."

Grapping a piece of paper and one of Dara's pencils, Michael quickly goes to work making a sketch of Dara in a grim reapers outfit armed with a frying pan instead of a scythe.  After the couple minutes it takes to do his work he hands the sketch over to Dara.  "Maybe you should get working on that for yourself."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*
About halfway to your room you come to the realization that probably the only place anything clean, undamaged and unwrinkled will be your change room in the War Room.  With a groan, you head off through the school in your nightclothes and bath robe.  Unfortunately a fair number of students are up and about.  As you head through the cafeteria, you find a lot of students gathered for breakfast.

"Woo, nice leg..." one boy starts to call out.  It's followed by a meaty crack, and a thump and clatter.  You turn to see one of the guys laid out on the floor, Cosmo's left elbow right about where his head was.  Cosmo hasn't stopped eating his breakfast yet.

He takes a moment to swallow.  "Morning, Michelle.  The squirt and her rabbit got you again, huh?" he says without turning.  In front of his plate, you see a large cannister.  "Dara has some clothes that might fit.  Saw Monica sneaking into her room and liberating a few things last night," he says.

*Neutron*
"You... want naked pictures... of X12?  Hooo kay..." Monica says.  "I find that oddly disturbing.  But hey, I'll see what I can do," she adds with a grin.  As you get dressed and ready, so does she, in a short sundress likely made by Dara.  Thunder will hate it, you think.

"I'm probably going to spend tonight with Dara, sport," she says, jumping up on your back as you get into the hall.  "Gotta catch up with all the girl stuff and gossip ya know.  Now let's go grab some breakfast and... breakfast!" she suddenly exclaims, hopping off you and heading right to Rebounds door.  A few seconds later it pops open and she tiptoes in with a devious grin.

A few moments later you a loud clatter sounding very much like someone pouncing onto a bed and a loud shriek that definitely doesn't sound like like it came from Rebound or Monica.

S*peed Demon*
As you stretch on the end of your bed in your nightclothes, ARIS puts the call through without telling you who it is.

"Isn't it a bit late to still be sleeping, Vincent," says Jun Po on the screen.  "And here I thought I had been very patient in my timing of this call."

Jun Po looks completely healthy, much to your surprise.  Given the reports of her condition just a week ago, you had expected an emancipated image.  Instead, she looks as healthy as ever.

*Johan*
"No no no!" wails Jennifer bursting into tears.

"Wraaaaa!" wails Mr. Bunny in sympathy.

"You promised to take me home!  Home home home!  Not back to the bad people!"

"Wraa!"

"And they don't even have her name on them!" she says.  Of course, she is completely ignoring the fact that Michelle's name is engraved on her jewelry box.  "She's just mean," she finishes, wiping her nose on her sleeve and plopping down on your bed, emptying the jewelry box in one motion, rifling through everything.

After a few moments of peace, she says, "So when you gonna take me back to Mr. Split?"

Mr. Bunny this time remains quite quiet, and you have a feeling that this particular question isn't asked off the cuff.

*Aboard the EPIC Jet
Approaching New York

Michael*
"Oooo, Halloween is coming up," Dara says, snatching her book back as Kodiak lumbers over and puts his head over the seat.  "I wonder if maybe a frying pan on both ends, so I could

"Warrr, grrr, rawr!" he exclaims.  Oddly enough, you get a feeling you know exactly what he just 'said.'  Something akin to "Why the hell am I in bear form and why do I think you have something to do with it!"  Apparently, Bear-speak is much quicker than English...

_OOC:  Forgot you speak with animals _

"Hello to you Mr. Grumpy Bear!" Dara says, grabbing hold of Kodiak's lip flaps and pulling them up to make him smile toothily.  "Awww, who's a happy bear!"

"Wrrr rawr graa," he grunts, which you think has something to do with eating a certain Chinese girl.  It's kind of slurred.  No lip use and all...

Just then, Empath comes by, heading for the cockpit.  "Awww, who's a happy bear!" she says with a smirk as she passes.

Kodiak lets out a huff, squints one eye and raises the eyebrow on the other at you in a 'little help here' look.

*X12*
"At any cost," sighs Thunder.  "Everyone on EPIC maybe?  How about all of New York?  The entire ALF.  How about a billion innocent lives," he says swivelling his chair to face you.  "At any cost is a method used by mercenaries, terrorists and the desperate.  All of us risk our lives every day for each other, for a stranger and to fight the evils of the world.  But we would never sacrifice each other or an innocent for a personal goal.  Never.

"About nine years ago, I had a choice to either kill Mason or save the small town of Hango in the ALF.  Six hundred and forty two people lived in the village.  If I had killed Mason, they'd have all died, but how many thousands would still be alive; tens of thousands even.  And I really wanted to kill him.  He'd killed our father a week before.  Instead, I saved the town.

"You may think this is just me boasting of ethics, but even in my rage and anger I knew I could not see all the possible outcomes of letting so many innocent people die.  I sometimes think of all the nameless people who have lost their lives to Mason.  But then I think of the countless people that Sandstorm has helped to save; probably millions; tens of millions.  Because he was in that village; I had no idea until a year later when he approached me to join EPIC.

"Every time you retreat into this programming Prophet drilled into you, everytime you make his death your reason for being, you lose what it is to be human.  Think of all of your friends at the school, and how much they have risked for you, and how much they continue to be willing to risk for you.  They risk that you will have a flashback and beat them so badly, even my brother cannot heal all her injuries in a single night."  

You can't help but notice his subtle change from 'they' to 'her,' nor a hint of anger in his voice.

"They are willing to risk that Prophet might exert control over you, or worse, one of them, to keep you from falling back into his hands.  You best think very hard about all of them before you so callously state you'll sacrifice them for a selfish goal.  Knowing that, how many of them would be willing to take those risks?  And how long do you really think it would be before Prophet had you back in his control again, without them?

"And you better think long and hard about that, because your staying on EPIC depends on how you can answer those questions."

He turns back to his monitor, making it clear he doesn't expect, or want, an answer right now.  He wants you to think about it.

*Jay*
Carl at first doesn't really acknowledge what you've said, but after about five minutes, he phases out of his chair backwards and goes over to talk to Raisa.  This time, there is no overhearing the conversation as Carl creates a vibrating wall of energy to block sounds from travelling up the plane.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 16, 2005)

"I've had a lot of time to think about some of these things already.  I'll think about your points for awhile, but answer me one more question before I go and deliberate - you say that when I fall back on my programming that I lose some of what it means to be human... I wasn't born and raised, Thunder - I was made.  I'm not 'human' like you; I'm human by design.  How can you expect me to think and act like you and others?" X12 asks.  

"And Monica knew what she was getting into; I told her up front.  Anyone who wants to know how I feel is welcome to know.  The only reason Mia Toan is in custody and not in the morgue is because of Michael - not me.  Criminals like Mason and Prophet and Mia don't deserve to live - it's not just for them to continue living after what they've done.  Kodiak told me the same thing - that I'd lose a bit of myself if I had killed her, but you know what?  I don't have any of myself to lose, because everything I am is what he made me... what he did to us isn't like anything you can possibly imagine, Thunder, and he deserves to die for that alone... his other crimes just provide more and more reason to put him in a box.

"I'm not going out of my way to sacrifice people, Thunder... but I don't have to think long about the choice between saving a few innocents or destroying a greater evil.  You can ask me later if I've changed my mind, but you're gonna have to show me something worth changing it for, because right now there isn't anything.  I don't have family, I don't have a past, I've lost probably the person closest to me since I arrived at EPIC to Prophet already, and watched him turn Kevin's memory into an evil crony.  Whatever you've got to change my mind best be damned good," X12 says, muttering the last sentence, then turns to go back to his seat.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2005)

"I assure you, _I_ have no intention of taking you back to the bad people," Johan quickly says as Jennifer bursts into tears, "but as you can see yourself, your actions have made some people deem that an acceptable course of action for themselves.
Surprisingly he finds himself unable to continue scolding Jennifer as he watches her play with the jewelry. _I wonder what kind of a childhood she has had, considering her inability to really tell right from wrong,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2005)

Most of Michelle's anger fades as she tries to hide the smirk as she looks at the boy that is laid out on the floor.

Michelle takes a few steps closer to Cosmo, unconsciously straighting out her bath robe. "Yea, she is driving me nuts, I don't know how Johan puts up with her. Personally I think we should just give her back to Split. But,"  she adds with a sarcastic smirk. "That would be too cruel of a thing to do to the man. Nobody deserves to be punished that badly."

With a sigh she adds. "I guess she wouldn't deserve it either."  

"So how do you know what Monica was doing last night? Spying on your old girlfriends?" She says giving him a mischievous look. "The stalker motiff doesn't seem to suit you."

"But checking out Dara's room is a good idea. Thanks... for everything." She says glancing towards the boy on the floor.

"Well, I should get going, the jet will be landing in less then an hour and Thunder has requested my presence there." She says making quote marks with her fingers when she says requested. "But I got to ask before I go, whats with the caninster?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2005)

Sanjay rolls his eyes.  "Oh, yeah, but he's got such a nice ass," he says flatly, admiring Monica's new dress.  "No problem, you have fun with Dara, I'll find something to keep myself entertained..."  His voice trails off as she bolts for Rebound's room.

He watches her creep in and is surprised by the squeal.  "Wha--"  Curiousity overcomes him as he pokes his head in the doorway.  "Mon, we really gotta stop this whole invasion of privacy schtick we've got going..." he says, looking around to see what's going on, averting his eyes if there's any nudity invovled.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 17, 2005)

Unable to hold back the happy surprise in his expression Vince blurts, "Jun Po Bay-bee!!  You are totally a sight for sore eyes.  I promise if I knew you were calling that I would have been up well before now.  You look gorgeous!  I was worried that you might still be feeling a bit under the weather but I am totally glad you called me.  Need a lift home?"


----------



## Gideon (Mar 17, 2005)

*Michael*

Holding a straight face was never Michael's strong suit and sitting next to a tiny Chinese girl holding open a very large bear’s lips just doesn't seem like the right moment to get better.  Once again Michael ends up on the floor this time because of his own raucous laughter.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Kodiak lets out a huff, squints one eye and raises the eyebrow on the other at you in a 'little help here' look.




"Okay....fine."  Michael says and barely growls out after that "You better stop chasing away my smokes."  And then quick as a bumble bee Michael leaps over the seat and starts unmercifully tickling Dara.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*


> With a sigh she adds. "I guess she wouldn't deserve it either."




"Personally, I think she should be locked up where he can't get to her.  The way she's trapsing around in ARIS makes her a rather large security risk, you know." 



> "So how do you know what Monica was doing last night? Spying on your old girlfriends?" She says giving him a mischievous look. "The stalker motiff doesn't seem to suit you."




"I only need an hour or two of sleep a day.  Vampire and all"



> "But I got to ask before I go, whats with the caninster?"




"Beef jerky for Jackal," he says.  "Probably wolfed down the cannister I sent to him at that chinese guy's place."

You make it over to Dara's room and ARIS opens it up for you.  For a mentally disorganized and unstable person, her room is freakishly neat and organized.  Good thing too as it's like being in a high priced store with racks of clothing she has made on a rather simple looking sewing center she has stowed in a corner.  Unfortunately, most things are made to fit Dara, making nearly everything questionably short.  It is, however, a lot better than what you are wearing now, and you can find dang near anything you want that will 'fit' as long as it's a skirt or dress.  Luckily, the skirts won't be as short on you as they are on Monica.

*Neutron*
You poke your head about the corner into Rebound's room.  No nudity involved, but mainly because the girl on whose stomach Monica is firmly sitting is firmly trapped beneath the blankets.

"And who the heck are you," Monica says, pinning the girls arms to her sides.  She doesn't sound mad persay; perhaps a little hurt you think.  "And what are you doing in Jackies room?"

"Getoffame!" the squirming girl squeals.

The girl is exceedingly pale with white-blonde hair and vibrant blue eyes, eyes which notice you.  You recognize the girl as Crystal, one of the students a year behind you.  She's gone from startled to more than a little mad and the air temperature is dropping noticably.

"Isaidgetoff!" she says icily.  "And you get out!" she shouts at you.

"Hey, what's up Sanjay?" comes Rebound's voice from the hall.  He comes bearing a mountain of breakfast goodies.  Then he pales.  "I heard shouting and... Oh crap."  He seems torn between dropping the tray of food and running or simply standing there.

*Johan*
Jennifer plays with the jewelry for a good fifteen minutes, which is about ten more minutes than Michelle gave you to live.  It's also a good fifteen minutes of rest for you.  Then suddenly...

"Bored now!" she squeals.

"Wraa!" echoes Mr. Bunny.

"Let's go play with the robots!"

"Wraa!"

And with that, the two end your musing by vanishing into ARIS with a fizzle, Mr. Bunny still wearing most of Michelle's wardrobe and from what you can see, he and Jennifer decked out in a good deal of Michelle's jewelry.  The rest remains in several disorganized piles on your bed, and a single pair of female underwear flutter to the ground in the doorway to your living room.

Just down the hall you hear Monica and Sanjay making a good deal of noise in the hall.  Well, ok, mainly Monica.  The image of her striking a rather provocative pose for you in South America can't help but pop into your mind.  Kind of like a photograph...

*Speed Demon*
"First, Vincent," she says with a slight frown, "your descriptives are inappropriate.  But thank you for the," she pauses.  "Compliment, no matter how ill worded.  I am, in fact, feeling perfectly fine again and have been discharged from hospital.  

"Sanchez told me that the rest of the team would be returning from mission today, including Jackal and Kodiak, both of whom I would very much like to see when they land," she adds with a faint smile.  "Unfortately, Sanchez has her hands full with a student named Jennifer and since she told me most of the staff is at home, I thought that yes, you could certainly come in a vehicle to bring me back to the Headquarters."

*Aboard the EPIC Jet
Approaching New York*

*Michael*
That worked.  "Dara is pretty much pinned against the window squealing and beating you over the head with her very heavy design book.  Luckily, she doesn't have much room to swing it.  Kodiak gives a big shake of his ursine head, lips flapping wildly before changing form back to human.  He rubs his face with his hands and sighs, sitting back down in his seat.

"There was a day, comrades, when being able to turn into a giant bear garnered a certain level of respect."

"I think it was a Thursday," quips Empath from the front of the cabin.

*X12*


> "How can you expect me to think and act like you and others?"



"Cloning isn't uncommon, X12.  Neither is special forces training.  You happen to be a clone with special forces training, and a mutant to boot.  And a clone is still a human, training or not.  And humans can choose how they act."



> "...Whatever you've got to change my mind best be damned good."



"I won't debate whether or not the people in Anarchy need to be executed for their crimes; nobody in EPIC will say they don't.  But the moment we start putting that goal ahead of the protection of our team and the innocents we protect, we stop being heroes and start being villains.  

"But it's not me who needs to change your mind.  You'll have to figure out on your own if what you said is true or not.  If you're nothing more than what Prophet made you.  If you have nothing and nobody you care about to lose.   When you can tell me if you are or aren't, and if you do or don't, I'll think about sending you out into the field again."

He limps up front towards the cockpit with that blunt announcment to you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 20, 2005)

X12 snaps.  "Special Forces training?" he yells after Thunder.  "You call being forced to kill someone or be killed by him SPECIAL FORCES TRAINING?! You think they beat you mercilessly even if you do succeed in the army?!  I can make my own choices?!  I don't even know what memories are really mine, and what is from the countless Directives Prophet slaughtered in his quest to make the perfect soldier!  You have no clue what you're talking about - and you can't stop me from going into the field after him," he rumbles, heading after Thunder.

"You try and box me up and I'll split; I'm _sure_ there are others out there that wouldn't mind the fame and fortune that comes with taking down a big shot like Prophet," he snips, making no effort to keep his voice down.  "Try and confine me, KYLE; the mission is what matters.  If you understood that, then you'd understand why nothing else matters.  If someone doesn't kill Prophet, there won't be any innocents left to save when he's done... if you understood that, you'd know that laying it all on the line is the only way we're going to stop him.  Why not ask Dara, or Ms. Desrochers, how it felt having him in their head... ask them if they think that everyone's coming home healthy after this one, Thunder.  Why not ask Kevin, while you're at it... I'll go find you a Quija board so you can."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2005)

Sanjay gets a sly smirk on his face, looking on the scene.  "Monica, leave her alone.  You know what she's doing here."  Pulling back out of the doorway, he sighs and rolls his eyes.  "Jackie?  Oh brother, this going a bit too far..."

Hearing Rebound, he turns, raising an eyebrow and smiling.  "Calm down, Jackson," he says, keeping an eye on the tray to make sure all that food doesn't go to waste hitting the floor.  "Crystal just surprised Monica...or maybe that's the other way around..."  Sanjay's expression turns more serious.  "Anyway, you really should have known this would happen.  Mon wakes you for breakfast everyday.  Maybe it's time you started using ARIS like the rest of us."

Sanjay turns beside Jackson, putting his arm over his shoulders.  "See, buddy, it's like this: I've talked to Monica about this whole surrogate mother thing, and she firmly believes that you'd be 'lost without her guidance'.  But we both know that that's a load of hooey, right?  Now I'm sure you enjoyed the attention she's given you, and I let it go, because you and me, we're friends, right?  But, I think it's time you told her yourself that you'd like your privacy back.  You and Crystal would make a nice couple, but I'm not sure Crystal's going to stand for...well, stuff like this," he says, waving a hand at the doorway.  "Sound good?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2005)

Remembering the hole made by Jackson and Anna before their last mission, Johan suddenly has a very urgent need to stop Jennifer from getting a hold of said robots. He quickly scoops up (with a smattering of hesitation when it comes to the garments) everything left behind of Michelle's and dashes to get those to her room, an interesting sight, that. 
The memory of Monica doesn't exactly help his speed. One memory conjuring up another, Johan almost stops as he ponders back on her interest and rather beguiling commentry towards his, now lost, duplication ability. With a shake of his head Johan focuses back on the task at hand and pushes the memories to the back of his mind. For now, at least.

Dumping his carryings to Michelle's bed, Johan then takes to the wires and heads to the workshop, fearing the devastation that Jennifer and Mr. Bunny will most likely have caused in the time it has already taken him. Even in his hurry, he takes the time to choose an exit that will produce the least expenses.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2005)

Jay stays down in his chair and smile at himself for a quick moment.

_Just hope it will be better for him like that. At least, he won't tell himself he could have done something. He will have done it._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2005)

"Wow."  Is all she says as she enters Dara's room, she spends a few minutes going through the racks choosing an outfit that wouldn't look to provocative but still be able to turn a head of two, if she wanted. "I'm a hottie, why not show it off every once and a while." She thinks with a smile.

"I really got to ask Dara to make me some of these."  She thinks as she puts a dress up to he self and look at her reflection in the mirror. "Wouldn't hurt to try to be friends with her either, especially since Tara isn't talking to me at all... not that I blame her." she thinks sighing softly replacing the dress back on the rack.

Noticing the time she quickly dresses, heads back to her room to dump off her night clothes and robe and head out to the runway.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*
You get back to your room to find the door open.  There's a faint static discharge you can hear, but nobody is in the room.  On your bed is a pile of probably 3/4 of your jewelry and a lone pair of underwear.  After taking a few moments to tidy up a bit and get some shoes on, you head down the hall towards the exit.

You pull open the door and run into Tara, literally.  The two of you bounce back a foot and freeze in mutual surprise.

*Vince*
_...just kind of stands there drooling at the monitor?_

*Sanjay*
"Mate," Rebound says with a defeated look in a hushed voice.  "Have you ever tried to tell Monica to _not_ do something?  I mean, I've tried everything short of tying her in a sack and dropping her in the river to keep her out of here.  Me and Anna set up an elaborate lock system; she picks it.  Hell, we even set up a good alarm system to make sure I wake up; she shorted it out!  I had Loki hide the bloody door!" he says, then sighs.  "She came through the window.

"It aint easy for the fat kid to get a girl, so I thought it was great at first.  She's like super hot and doesn't care about this," he says, jiggling his belly.  "But it's like I gotta have her approval for dating and crap.  I've tried telling her off, but turns it around on me and makes me feel guilty.  Crikey, I like her and all, but I can't get her to leave me alone!  You gotta put out more or something, mate; keep her occupied in the mornings.  And now this," he moans, setting the food down.  "Man, what am I gonna do!"

"About what?" Monica says, finally coming into the room.  "You know, you really should have told me you were seeing Crystal," she scolds.

"If you're still here when I find my <censored> clothes, I am going to kick your <censored> <censored>, <censored>!" comes an angry and colorful scream from the bedroom.  Monica calmly sets a set of girls clothing on the table near the door.

"Nooo, that's not going to happen," Monica smirks.  "So, she's kind of cute.  Is this a serious thing?"

Jackson just looks at you and gives you a resigned sigh.

*Johan*
You pop out into cyberspace and zip on over to the workshops, picking a simple to replace and pretty unimportant outlet to exit from.

"Don't move, or the bunny gets it!" comes someone in a very recognizable voice.  Your voice in fact.  Rounding the wall you exited from, you see your alter-ego holding some sort of non-functioning ray gun on a large stuffed pink rabbit.

"Wraaaaa!" cries Mr. Bunny, quite distraut, obviously oblivious to the fact the gun won't have any effect on the stuffed rabbit.

"Do you think he knows that ray gun doesn't work?" you hear Jennifer say in an exagerated whisper.  Off to the side, you see Jennifer standing on a workbench looking at what Anna is working on, which appears to be a pair of metallic gauntlets.

"No," Anna replies with a shake of her head.  "And don't touch those!" she exclaims as Anna reaches for the gloves.  Too slow... with a flash of energy, Jennifer and one of the gloves vanishes, reappearing, you notice, on top of one of the battle robots recovered by EPIC for study.  Anna looks around, spotting you as she spots Jennifer.  She frowns slightly.

"Johan..." she says with frustration.

Aboard the EPIC Jet
Approaching New York

Michael
"Shhhhh!" Dara says, pushing you off her and straightening her outfit, looking over her seat past Kodiak as X12 goes off.

Kodiak sighs.  "I think I preferred being Mr. Happy Bear."

Jay
You can't help but pay attention to X12's ravings.

X12
The plane goes fairly quiet at X12's sudden outburst.  Thunder turns slowly back around and lets X12 finish his rant before, showing an immense deal of personal control, replying.

"First, yes.  I call being trained to kill or be killed 'special forces training.'  You may think what you went through is worse than that, but it is the same process the military uses.  The American military uses holograms and virtual simulations to train their special ops teams, and rest assured, the training is frighteningly realistic.  And the military uses punishment as part of their training.  It's harsh and brutal, but it serves its purpose.

"Second," he says intensely, taking another step forward to you, and forcing you to inch backwards towards your seat though you don't realize you are.  "You obviously can make your own choices.  You chose to join EPIC instead of the NAA military forces.  You chose to help your teammates fight people that you should have no interest in fighting.  You chose to heal the sick and injured, when you could have just left them to their suffering.

"Third," he says, taking another step, forcing you farther back.  "Your memories are fragmented, so you have no idea what Prophet's actual goal in creating so many clones was.  You have no idea if he has killed any of the others like you, or if they all escaped him.  Not yet.

"Fourth," he says with another step.  "EPIC are the only ones who can combat the power Anarchy has.  There is nobody else you'll find to help you.  The mercenary companies wouldn't take on Anarchy for all the money in the world.  The nation's hero teams can't even hold a candle to EPIC.  Even without the veterens of EPIC, not a single national hero squad can compete with the power you teenagers have.  There is no fame and fortune for taking down Prophet for anyone else; just a lot of dying.  And if you think of dragging anyone down with you, remember that Kevin didn't die fighting anyone nearly as powerful as Anarchy.

"Anarchy wasn't always the toughest bunch of terrorists out there.  There were a dozen villains and villain groups out there bent on world domination, or destruction or simply wanting to prophet at any expense.  And after Anarchy eventually falls to the wayside, and it will, another group will surface to take their place.  Killing one man, no matter how powerful, won't stop the evils of the world.

"And lastly," he says, stepping forward again as you fall back into your chair.  "If I decide to stop you from leaving the base; if I decide to lock you up; I can.  There isn't a damn thing _you_ could do to stop _me_.  Remember that if you decide to test my limitations.

"Now buckle up, everybody," he says, addressing everyone.  "We'll be landing shortly.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2005)

Sanjay only looks shocked momentarily when Jackson tells him he's been unsucessfully trying to rid himself of Monica.  His shoulders slump and he rubs his forehead in consternation, pausing only to respond to the 'putting out more' comment with a look of disbelief.

Looking at Monica as she emerges, and back at Jackson, he rolls his eyes, muttering something in Punjabi that doesn't sound very nice.  "Fine.  Go do the damage control," he says motioning towards the door.

Assuming Monica allows him in without further questioning (and grabbing a muffin from his tray before he leaves with it), he turns to her.  "Monica, this is getting out of hand.  I don't get it.  Why do you care if Jackson is seeing Crystal?  Why does he need your permission?  You are not his mom, or big sister, or aunt, or grandmother, or legal guardian, or babysitter.  He's the same age as us, and he's not incompetent.  And, most of all, he doesn't want you bothering him anymore.  And, frankly, I'm getting tired of it, too.  Maybe it's time to just give this up, y'think?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2005)

Johan gives Anna an apologetic look and then walks over to Jennifer. He has a slight fear of the glove being operational and dangerous.
"Jennifer, I have been thinking. I'll take you back to Mr. Split today, after the plane with the rest of the team has arrived. However, there is a condition," Johan says, pausing for a moment. "You and Mr. Bunny must return everything, and I mean _everything_, you have confiscated from the others to their rightful owner. And you can start by giving that glove back to Anna."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 23, 2005)

"Go to hell, Kyle," X12 says and spits at the floor.  "You're just too afraid to do what has to be done.  If I want to leave, all you've got is muscle and electricity... two things I'm frightfully resistant to... and I haven't even started to test your limits."  X12 then turns around and heads to his seat.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 23, 2005)

*Fenris*

As the yelling between the two men slowly comes to a halt, Michael just shakes his head slightly and mutters to himself

"Wow...I think I liked Mister Happy Bear more, too.  Dara can probably help you with that"

Michael knows when he sees two Alpha males fight.  He has been one of them more than once when he used to go to school.  X12 actually did pretty well for himself, well against Thunder.

Whispering over to X12 "Thunder's just angry cause he can't get none......sleep that is."   With a wolfish grin and a wink, Michael turns back around in his chair and buckles up.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2005)

Seeing that only some of her stuff returns doesn't make her any happier, and in the few minutes it takes to tidy up and get her shoes on she has come up with various ways of getting her stuff back. Each more descriptive and painfull then the last.

It was because of those thoughts that she probably didn't see the girl in the door way...

"Hey, watch where your..." She starts to say as she glances up at whoever it is that just bumped into her, a quick double take later the sentence is never finished.

"Tara?... um, hi." She states quietly. "How's it.... What have you... I'm sorry Tara, I didn't want what happened to happen, I just wanted to stop him, I couldn't trust him not to be influencing you somehow, I didn't want you to make a big mistake.... Please don't hate me."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*
"It was my choice; my mistake!" she says sharply.  "He didn't care about how I looked!  He liked me just because!  How many boys do you think look at these and want to go on a date?" she says moving her insect legs and arms.  "And it's getting worse," she says with tears in her eyes.  She takes off a few little jewelry items she has in her hair, holding it in place, and a pair of tall antenna spring up.  "What am I supposed to do now!" she says, bursting into tears.

_At least she's talking to you huh?_

*Sanjay*
"I... he's... I'm not bothering him," Monica says in denial, looking at you like she's been slapped.  "I'm not.  I'm just looking out for him.  Nobody else does," she says, her voice getting bit thin as she says that.   "You're mad at me?" she squeaks with a stunned expression.  "Over Jackie?"

_At least she's not bursting into tears._

*Johan*
"Johan," Anna says again as you get over to the robot.  "Your other double is here."  It is instantly obvious she was talking to him, not you.

"Aw man," he says, tossing the stuffed rabbit to Mr. Bunny.

"Wraa!" Mr. Bunny exclaims happily, crusing the stuffed rabbit against his chest in a big hug and plopping down with it on the floor.  Both Anna and the other you come up to the robot as well.

"Aw man, you brought that little squirt with you?  Sometimes I don't think you have the brains afterall," he says tauntingly as he and Anna come up to the robot as well.

Jennifer hits something inside the glove and it starts glowing bright pink.  "Ooo, pretty!" she exclaims.  "I dunno... it's a pretty nice glove," she says to you.  "You really gonna take me home to Mr. Split?" she asks in that 'I'm not as dumb as I seem' voice she uses time to time.

"Take her back to Split!?" your other self exclaims.  Anna tries to give him the signal to shut up, but he misses it.  "Yet more proof I'm the smart one out of us!  Thunder will never let her go back to that turkey."

"You were lying!" Jennifer wails, breaking into tears.

_This one is the queen of the instant waterworks._

Anna covers her face in her hands and curses in Russian.  "Look, Johan... Johans... Jo... argh!  You be quiet and stop upsetting the poor girl!" she scolds the other you.  "And you... I don't even know what I'm supposed to call you!  Both of you better listen up!  I spent the last week perfecting those gauntlets, and if anything happens to one, the other is useless.  So get it back!  Now!"

*Aboard the EPIC Jet
Approaching New York*

"Indeed, Michael," Thunder sighs before speaking to X12 again.  "However, muscle and electricity are far from my only tools.  I have flight and gadgets and super speed; and cold and fire and wind and sand; I can transform the very essence of matter, transverse cyberspace and make an army out of a single person; I have insects and vampires and werewolves and tigers and even a giant bouncing ball.  And of course, telepathy."

"Ooo, that's me!" Dara squeals, bounding over to X12.  She claps his face in her hand and squeezes his face together.  "Ooo, I'm a telepath," she says to X12  "Scary huh?  Nappy time!" she squeals and X12 gets slammed back into his chair by a powerful mental blast, then slumps over unconscious.

_Heh, a bad sense motive roll, and while you could spend a hero point to re-roll the save and have a 50-50 chance of succeeding or so, there's no real point._

"How'd I do?" she says, beaming a big smile at Thunder.

"Uh... I was kind of thinking Empath might do something without actually hurting him.  But that works," he says with a half smile.  "He'll likely be rather upset at you."

"Not a problem!  I can make him think he's a ten year old girl!" she says, skipping back to her seat.

"We'll talk about doing things like that later, Dara," Empath says, hiding a smile behind her hand as she quickly turns back to the cockpit.

"You must join me in my next argument with Trailblazer, comrade," Kodiak rumbles from infront of Michael and Dara.  "It would be nice to get the last word in for a change."

The plane banks slowly and begins a somewhat sharp descent.  You see the buildings of New York pass beneath you as you head in towards the tarmac of EPIC HQ.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2005)

"Aw, geez..." Sanjay thinks.  He shakes his head.  "No, I'm not mad.  But Jackson might soon be.  You might not think you're bothering him, but he just told me you're driving him crazy.  Imagine if Thunder was doing the same thing to you, I know that'd make you nuts.

I think he values your friendship too much to really get mad at you, but I also think it's only so long before he comes unglued and our bouncing Brit goes postal on the place.

Besides, he doesn't need looking after.  He needs to learn to look after himself.  And maybe a friend to offer a bit of advice and help give him the confidance to make those decisions, without making the decisions for him."

He half smiles, adding, "I've never been a big fan of this morning ritual, but I do think it's pretty cool that you go out of your way to help someone like this.  You just need to change your approach to something a little less...invasive of his privacy."  He glances at the door with some amusement, wondering what in the world Jackson could be saying to Crystal to calm her down.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2005)

Johan sighs as the other him ruins a good start at recovering the glove. Though more disheartening is the fact that he isn't considered to be himself anymore by Anna.
"For now, you can keep calling both of us Johan, for I am as much the old me as he is," he says to Anna, "and I have no intention of giving up my memories or feelings; giving up my identity."

Saying that - and briefly wondering how he came up with such movie dialogue-like words - Johan returns to the more important matter at hand. "My words and intentions are sincere. While I have no doubts about Thunder's ability to stop me, and I strongly believe that he doesn't agree with me liberating you from M-Tac, I trust he is a man who understands the importance of keeping one's word. And before you came here with me, I promised I would take you back to Mr. Split, as you wished. 

I have no intention of taking back my words."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 25, 2005)

"It'll be my pleasure.  I'll be there in a flash." 

Turning off the monitor, Vince gets dressed in his uniform at superspeed and heads down to the motorpool.  On the way he tries to get ahold of Michelle.  First on her comm and then in her room.  "Yo bosslady!  I'm taking some wheels to go pick up Jun Po from the hospital.  She wants to be here for when the others get back.  Any preference on which vehicle I take?"

Using whichever vehicle Michelle directs him to, Vince tears out of the motorpool and heads to the hospital to get Jun Po.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2005)

_OOC: X12 sleeps the sleep of those who have been mind-raped by over-enthusiastic psychic teenage Chinese girls..._


----------



## Gideon (Mar 26, 2005)

*Fenris*

Mike just looks over at Dara like she is a lunitic.  And then smiles and shakes his head.

"A little harsh there, don't you think?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120*

*Sanjay*
"Oh," is all Monica says, but she looks relieved at least.  After a bit of trying to listen through the door, unsuccessfully, the two of you head for breakfast in the mess hall.  Cosmo is just leaving as you are about to go in.  He seems exceedingly cheerful, whistling a little tune and balancing a metal cannister on a finger as he merrily jaunts past you.  He doesn't even pause to insult or threaten either of you.

"O... kay... that was wierd," Monica says as you enter the mess.

The two of you get your food in relative peace and quiet, but about halfway through chowing down, Monica looks towards the door.  In one fluid motion she switches to hybrid form, which does amazing things to how her skirt fits.  Her ears twitch, and in another fluid motion she changes back.

"They're here!" she says, abandoning her plate and grabbing your arm.  "C'mon!"

*Johan*
"Too confusing," Anna says, squeezing the bridge of her nose between her fingers.

Jennifer seems to listen to you, however, and it appears she believes you.

_Diplomacy (DC12):  15 succeeds (she likes you afterall)
Jennifer's sense motive (DC20):  25 (so you better not be lying...)_

She starts to climb down when the other Johan rises up behind her, from the far side of the robot.  Before you can do anything, he lunges forward and grabs her.  "Gotcha, ya little weasel!" he says.  With your focus upwards at Jennifer, you missed him forming a human pyramid out of himself.  He absorbs his duplicates in quick succession, ending up standing on the floor with Jennifer.  "Gimme that," he says, pulling the glove away from her as she struggles to get away from him.

"I was being good!" she squeals.  "Lemme go!"

While your other self doesn't notice, Mr. Bunny suddenly has a very large lack of interest in the stuffed bunny, and doesn't seem so much a cuddly bunny at the moment.  He is ponderously picking himself up off the floor with an angry expression.  More troubling, you hear a slight crackle from the robot beside you as it's power core starts to activate.

Anna may not notice Mr. Bunny, but she definitely notices when the diagnostic panel connected to the robot lights up.  She pushes a button and nothing happens, resulting in her pushing the button several times rapidly.

"Uh oh," she says.  "Maybe you should let her go, Johan," she says with much concern.

*Vince*
Your quest to find and contact Michelle isn't successful.  When you get to her room, her door is ajar and peeking inside it looks like "Hurricaine Jessica" has struck again.  You find yourself once more thankful that you scare the ever loving crap out of her.  Getting out to the parking lot, however, you find all the vehicles available to you.  There's that van, and that van, and that SUV, and Trailblazer's 'Vette, and that bus and... It takes about half a second to find Trailblazers spare keys in the car pool office.

Your drive to the hospital is short, but you are pretty sure that you only made a handful of moving violations.  With a squeal of the brakes you slide to a halt in front of the hospital, drawing everyone's attention from nearby.  As you get out, you garner yet more attention.  A pair of onlookers even snap a few photos.  

Nobody screams or attacks you.

Jun Po is standing outside of the hospital in a pair of ill fitting men's jeans and an overlarge t-shirt.  Both are rolled up significantly.  She is also barefoot.  She looks very relieved that you are here, and doesn't make a single comment about your driving.

"Thank goodness, Vincent," she says, and you can't help but think she looks very much like a child... mind you, one that can punch through a steel door... in those clothes.  "I do not think another hour in Doctor Johnson's spare clothing would be bearable.  I think I am ready to... you have a tail," she says to you matter-of-factly.  She looks at you with a critical eye.  "I do not recall that, or you being that size, nor those spikes.  I particularly like the horns; very much like those on one of my relics."

Nobody screams or attacks you.

"Nice car," she comments finally, with a knowing smirk.

*Aboard the EPIC Jet*
*X12*
The jet starts its approach.  BA ... I mean X12 ... looks like he's starting to come to (but not until we land har har!).

*Michael*
"He'll be fine, once Monica gets a hold of him.  Monica, Monica, Monica, Monica, Monica!" Dara says, bouncing in her chair as the plane starts its approach.  "I bet you remember Monica," she says, poking you.  "She doesn't like you very much after what you and Cosmo did, you know," she says.  "I can't wait to show her the new stuff I designed!  We're gonna have so much fun tonight!  Well, after she has her X time," she snickers.  "Whatcha gonna do tonight, huh?"

_The landing and ruiniting will be next.  Sorry to you folks on the plane.  I should be introducing you fairly soon, Deva, depending on what happens with the folks at EPIC here in the near future._


----------



## Elementor (Mar 26, 2005)

Heading around the car to the pasenger side, Vince uses his tail to open the door for Jun Po.  "I am just full of surprises."  Once Jun Po is inside, Vince smiles and waves to the picture takers and hops back in the drivers seat.  "Straight back to work or did you want to pick up something a little more...flattering on the way?" he says with a nod to Dr Johnson's clothes.

"So tell me about these Relics you mentioned.  My horns look like them?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2005)

"Better weird than the usual," Sanjay replies as they pass Cosmo.

Happy to eat in quiet, Sanjay loses himself in his thoughts.  After a bit, he begins to stare peircingly at Monica with a bit of a smile, as though she might be the subject of his thoughts...just before she bgins to change shape.

He manages to grab an apple from his tray before she pulls him away from the table.  "Alright, let's go," he says, not quite as anxious as Monica, but looking forward to seeing the other students again, nonetheless.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

Having heard the discussion between Thunder and X12, Jay is a bit uneasy, as the name of his brother have been evoked. During the landing he stay silent and think about it all. As the landing is proceeding, Jay put his communicator to a private line with Thunder and tells him.

"Sir, when you'll have time, I'll have a request for you about X12."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2005)

*OoC:* Dammit, I knew I should've told him to bugger off *kicks self for not doing so. repeatedly*
And yeah, Johan has the sincerest intention to do everything under his power to keep his promise.

*IC:* Johan is growing more and more frustrated towards his 'twin'. Not only has he lost his room and apparently his identity in Anna's eyes, now Jennifer was being man-handled after she was doing just as he had asked of her.

It takes a considerable amount of Johan's self-control to not go and sock his double right in the face. Instead he concentrates on shutting down the battle robot with his still-new abilities before it can activate completely.
"Unhand Jennifer this instant, she did nothing to facilitate assaulting her. Not to mention that that battle robot is running its boot up sequence, and I am most certain that its objective is to inflict much pain on you."


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Ruefully shaking his head at Dara's amazing child like energy, Mike frowns slightly "Well, I didn't think syphillus was the best plan for Cosmo and then Jackel kinda made me a little more crazy then normal."  

For a second Michael sits there quietly and some what solemnly as he thinks about Vincent and all the other things  Jackel reinforced.  Then it hits him. Dara just asked him what he was doing tonight.  _Play it cool, Mike.  Don't be a goober.  "I don't know what's up tonight, yet.  How bout you?"_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
"Chill out, braniac.  This tin can's been dead since Sanchez started playing around with it," your other self snaps back.  "I've got a nice little cage for you," he says to Jennifer, who squeals and redoubles her effort to escape.

You can sense the robot shouldn't be activating at all.  It's power core is actually dead, but Jennifer appears to be animating it.  With a good deal of focus, you try to wrest control from the panicked girl.

_Opposed animation check:  Jennifer 16, Johan 18_

The robot remains animated, but is now under your control.  Satisfied in your control, you turn to address your other self.  Mr. Bunny begins to charge your other self, the thud of his feet echoing across the floor.

"Johan, look out!" Anna shouts in warning.

*Vince*
"Japanese artifacts," Jun Po says.  "Suits of Samurai armor.  I have a helmet that has horns displayed very much like yours.  And back to headquarters will be fine, Vincent.  Unless they have cleaned my rooms out for someone else."  You drive at a bit more patient pace until she pipes up again.  "Trailblazer claims this has nine gears for a reason, Vincent."

*Aboard the EPIC Jet
Jay*
"I should have some time this afternoon, Jeremy," he says.  "I'll get you a full roster and access to our computer system by then too."

*Michael*
"Oh, me and Monica are getting together," she says cheerfully.  "I though you and Cosmo might have plans or something.  Beat up someone or something."  She says it all with a friendly grin which is a bit troubling.  "Or maybe you were gonna go spy on Anna and see if she still has the bun-ny," she says, stretching out the last word as she giggles mischieviously.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 28, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

A frown creases Michael's face as his sordid past comes up.  "Maybe we will find some one to pulp."  Getting up and moving past Dara into the aisle "You should watch out too.  Monica might start batting for the other team."  Heading to the front of the jet, Michael finds a nice new comfortable seat to brood in during the landing.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2005)

"Thanks sir."
_
He seems to know pretty much Kevin. I wonder how close he was to him. But he seems pretty tormented..._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, (don't think he's donned his armor just yet)*

Johan makes whatever goes for the robot's front appendage slam to the floor between Mr. Bunny and Jennifer/Johan, close to the two. While his intention is to merely stop Mr. Bunny from tackling his 'twin', he makes it look like the robot was trying to pummel the latter but was deflected at the last moment. 
"Tell that... to it, then... I just barely... diverted that blow..."

*Approriate stats:* Bluff and/or Intimidate +0, Animate +8


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michelle HP: 5/5  All full of emotion and angst otherwise ok*

Michelle steps in and hugs the girl comforting her the best she can, a few tears roll down her own cheeks as well.

"Its ok Tara, everything will be ok... if some stupid boys can't see how wonderfull you are, they aren't worth dating in the first place."

"Besides," she says glancing up and looking at the antenna, "I think they are cute." She tells her honestly.

Glancing towards the door she rolls her eyes slightly. "I almost forgot, Thunder and the others are going to land soon, come with me and once thats done we can go and talk." She states gently pulling her towards the air field."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
Mr. Bunny doesn't seem to buy your bluff.  Then again, he may just be too stupid to understand it.  Instead, he leaps the robot...

Your other self looks around for the cause of Anna's concern just in time to spot the decending Mr. Bunny.  With a squeak he drops Jennifer and turns to run, getting squished to the ground.  Under Mr. Bunny, all you can see is a leg and one arm sticking out holding Anna's glove.  Jennifer scampers to hide behind you, clutching you around your waist.

Anna curses in Russian, and you don't quite catch it.  "I'll take that," she says, suddenly standing beside Mr. Bunny and reclaiming her glove.  "You, off," she says, smacking Mr. Bunny upside the head.  He whines pitifully and gets up.  "You, you and especially you, get out!" she exclaims, obviously irritated.

The sound of an incoming jet silences any responses.  "Time to join the others at the Tarmac," she says, setting her glove with its mate and zipping out of the hanger.  Your other self rolls to his feat and runs off after her.

"Hey, wait up, Anna!" he shouts.

Mr. Bunny, the danger past, walks back to Anna's giant stuffed rabbit and plops down to shower it with affection again.  Jennifer is already making her way to Anna's workbench.

*ON THE TARMAC*
Vince and Jun Po arrive well before everyone else, and are soon joined by an eerily cheerful and friendly Cosmo, and a tired but happy looking Sanchez.  Cosmo doesn't even insult Vince!  Sanchez and Jun Po chat about recent events while Cosmo continues to not insult Vince and whistle a little tune.

Next to arrive are Neutron and Monica, the latter of which is positively bouncing with excitement.  That creates an interesting sight given she appears to be wearing one of Dara's sundresses, the shortness of which on her is startling.  

They are followed soon by Michelle and Tara.  Michelle is dressed in what also appears to be one of Dara's sundresses, though it is not quite as startling short as Monica's.  Not having been in close company with Tara for a while, you are surprised to see she, like Vince, has mutated quite a bit recently.  Her antennae are getting extremely long, her wings far more translucent, her insectoid arms far more deadly looking and there is something odd with her eyes and hands.  She keeps her distance a bit from the others.

People mill about, especially around the completely healthy Jun Po, until out of the blue, a half dozen huge robots appear!  They immediately start blasting everyone... with colored plastic balls that vanish when they hit you.  As everyone recovers from their fright, you hear peals of laughter from somewhere nearby as Loki appears.

"That was not humerous, Randall," Jun Po scolds.

"Oh yeah it was!  Man, you shoulda seen your faces!" he laughs.

A rush of wind blasts by and Anna is suddenly standing amidst you.  You spot Johan running from the hanger towards the group.  "Nearly faster than you now, Vincent," she says with a grin.

"Could...have...waited...up... Anna," Johan huffs as he gets up to the group.  And he arrives just in time as the plane touches down, taxi's to nearby and powers down.  The ramp lowers and the rest of EPIC, save for Titan and X12, file off, including a newcomer who bears a striking resemblance to Kevin York.

Kodiak immediatly spots Jun Po, thundering over and picking her up in a massive bear hug.  In a rare show of outward emotion, Kodiak heaves with sobs of joy.

"Toli, you must set me down.  Others with to say hello," she says gently to him, though she must repeat herself several times before he does.  She takes his face in her hands and wipes his tears away before greeting the others.  Her greetings are very short however, as Kodiak interrupts again with another bear hug.

As for the others, Raisa, Carl and Dara look like Raisa, Carl and Dara, Jackal looks more normal, and possibly even a bit smaller than when you very first met him, and the senior team looks well enough, thought Thunder is walking with a bit of a limp.  He gestures Michelle over to him and the newcomer.

*Michelle*
The newcomer is a fairly good looking young man whose resemblance to Kevin is amazing.  He's of obvious military background, clean shaven, short hair, and a perfect posture.   Over his shoulder a high tech rifle resides, and he's carrying two very heavy looking metal cases.  A high tech helmet with some gadgets on it is hooked on his belt.

*Jay*
Thunder takes you to a very thin girl who, despite her lack of size, is jaw-droppingly gorgeous.  Add to that the fact she's dressed in a rather risque skirt and top and you have a winning combination.

*Jay and Michelle*
"Michelle, I'd like you to meet Jeremy York," Thunder says in introduction.  Raising an eye at Michelle's outfit, he spots Monica and doesn't make any comment.  "Jeremy, Michelle leads our beta team and is going to get you settled in.  Jeremy has some issues with Anarchy, so until they are resolved, he's going to be joining us.  Hopefully he decides to stick with us, instead of going back to Europe," he adds, mostly to Jeremy.

"Give him the grand tour, introduce him around and get him set up in a free dorm room.  Oh, and show him where to stow his equipment in the War Room.  Jeremy, if you have any questions, ask Michelle.  Any problems, talk to me.  I'll get that info you wanted to you later today, Jeremy.  Excuse me, kids," he says, his mood brightening considerably.  "I see a certain lady I need to say hello to," he concludes, heading over to Jun Po and the others.

*Neutron*
As soon as Dara appears, Monica is gone from your side with a squeak of delight.  The two collide on the tarmac in a hug, then touch foreheads togehter and fall eerily silent.

"Dude, you got ditched for a girl," Loki smirks.  "So... you let her go out in public in that huh?" he says, eyeing up Monica.  He turns to you, then with great fanfare hugs you with fake sobbing.  "Thank you... thank you so much..."

Carl walks backwards towards you, head tilted slightly.  "Who needs the G-Spot," he says until he bumps into you.  "Hey.  Uh..." he says as he sees Loki embracing you.  "Whatever floats your boat I guess," he says with wrinkled brows.  "This mean she's up for grabs again?"

Even as you consider responding, the girls seperate, then Monica dashes off to the plane and up the ramp, while Dara bull rushes towards you with a big smile on her face.

"Hey, loverboy," Loki quips at you.  "What's red and round and about to bring you much pain?  One hint: it aint rebound in a Santa suit."  You notice Loki vacates your side.

*Michael*
Cosmo strolls semi-casually over towards you, but is not hiding his excitement well.  "Hey, bro!" he says, slamming you in a short hug punctuated by a sharp slap on the back.  He seems much stronger than you remember.  "You're looking back to normal.  How you feeling?" he asks.  "Jerky?" he adds, holding up a big cannister much like the one he sent to you in China with Raisa.  It certainly smells like your favorite kind.

*Vince*
You nearly get bowled over by Kodiak's rush to get to Jun Po, zipping back just in time, only to find yourself flailing and landing hard on your rear on the ground, victim of a sneaky trip attack.  "Maybe I am quicker than you, comrade," grins Anna down at you.

"I was going to say nothing much has changed since we left, but I guess that would be far from the truth in your case," comes a familiar voice in Portuguese as Raisa walks up, bag slung over her shoulder.  "You must be a hit with the religious folks now."  She looks behind you and says "I see you aren't the only one changing," probably referring to Tara.

*X12*
You start to groggily come to.  Despite your regeneration, which probably isn't up to full power just yet, your head throbs.  You can hear someone say something quietly to you through the fog of your pounding headache, then something brushing through your hair.  Your eyes snap open and you come face to face with the familiar face of Monica.

She looks concerned until you start to focus more, at which point she cheers up considerably, her white teeth flashing in a happy smile.  She's running her right hand through your hair in an oddly soothing manner.

"Hey, Sparky," she says.  "Welcome home."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 1, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

A huge smile lights up Michael's face as he sees his brother.  Returning the short hug and what turns out to be a much less forceful slap Mike tries to wipe off the silly grin that has planted itself on his face.

"I feel almost like before this whole thing started.  The Jackel is out of my head, finally."

As the furious alarms set off by his nose finally break him out of his trance.  Mike swallows back the onlsaught of slobber and nods his head at the offer of jerky.  "You wouldn't believe how much that little girl can eat.  I had to steal back my jerky everyday."

"What have you been up to since I've been gone?  Weight-lifting?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 1, 2005)

*X12, 5/5, Unharmed*

X12 scans the surrounding area for Thunder or Dara, and finding neither, gets up slowly.  His expression is tired, but firm, and it quickly drains of any expression brought on by the fleeting comfort from Monica.

"This isn't 'home' anymore, Monica, and after this ride back I'm starting to think I've worn out my welcome here," he says lowly.  "Why didn't you tell me you had to go to Doctor Johnson for your injuries during our training session?  All I saw were bruises - Thunder told me it was worse than that," he says, pausing expectantly.  "They've gotten worse, you know - the flashbacks - and it's only going to get worse from here.  If I beat you to the point of needing more attention than Johnson could give you in a night, and you didn't tell me... what's gonna happen next time?  Why didn't you tell me?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; (currently on the set of Three's Company)*

"No problem, buddy.  Just showing you that which you can't have.  Enjoy," Sanjay says, not returning Loki's embrace.

He pushes Loki off, ready with a quip for Carl, before being interrupted.  "Red and round...?" he mumbles at Loki, watching the approaching Dara.  It suddenly registers, and he quickly puts his hands behind his back, hiding what he's holding.  Just before the inevitable bearhug, he throws his hands up in the air, releasing the confetti now in them.  "Welcome back, Dara!" he says loudly and cheerfully, looking at both Randal and Carl, who are both now wearing colorful party hats.

*Transmutation +8 (creation, shapable): Apple to confetti, air to party hats.*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 1, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, no armor*

"Jennifer, please leave Anna's gadgets be," Johan says as he settles the battle robot back to its place before releasing his control over it. He walks over to pat her shoulder (and check that she isn't holding anything).
"The sooner I get done greeting my friends and giving Thunder a brief explanation, the sooner I can escort you back to Mr. Split's. And that was what you wanted, was it not?"
After doing another check that Jennifer didn't take anything, and talking Mr. Bunny to leaving Anna's stuffed bunny behind, Johan heads to the tarmac with the two.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2005)

Michelle listens to what Thunder has to say with a slight smile on her face as he notices what she is wearing. Once he is done and has walked off she turns her head and studies the young man for a moment. You can't help but feel like a piece of meat on display.

"Hi Jeremy,"  she says as pushing back her hair behind her ear with her hand. "York... were you related to Kevin? He was a good guy and didn't deserve what happened to him."  She pauses for a second as if unsure what else to say.

"Well, I bet your tired from the flight so why don't we start the nickel tour,"  she says motioning him to follow her as she heads towards a girl standing by herself.

"Tara... Jeremy, Jeremy... Tara." She introduces the two, grabbing the girls arm and pulling her closer to them both. "This is a pretty big complex do you want to start out with the dorm rooms or the war room?"

She will start the tour from where ever he wants and show him all the faucilites. In particular the pool, the weight room, the class rooms, the cafiteria. She will bring Tara along and try to get her into the conversation.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2005)

"Nice to meet you, Michelle. You can call me Jay." He puts down his cases and offer his hand to shake.

"Yes I am Kevin's brother. That's the issue about Anarchy Thunder talked about. Kevin's duplicate is wandering around nd can do too much harm to my family. The only way to have a chance to end all this, it is to work with EPIC."

He turns to Tara.

"Nice to meet you too, Tara."

Jay offers his hand to Tara too, and doesn't seem to react to Tara's disturbing appearance. He grabs his boxes back. And come tells to Mitchell.

"First, I would like to put my cases in my rooms, and then to looks around."

On the way to the room, he speaks to the two girls.

"I've met all the people on the plane. I had the chance to learn about them a bit, as we had some trouble in England. First, Anarchy tried to stole some prototype from my father's industry, and Thunder got seriously hurt. Then, at the hospital, Prophet start to manipulate Empath... it was suppose to be my first day of permission, not so relaxing. On the way back, Carl talk about the other here, if you could present me to them too, it would be appreciated."

As the tour continue

"I've heard both of you has gone to help Kevin the first time he got caught by Mia Toan. I must thank you for that. I know that Kevin wasn't the nicest boy, and you both finish to the hospital helping him, or am I wrong? If not, it is much appreciated."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2005)

Grinning broadly up at Anna, Vince happily smiles "I'm just glad I have someone who can go jogging with me in the mornings and keep up now.  That is, if you are up to it." he finishes with a smirk.

Speaking with Raisa, Vince switches back to speaking Portuguese almost instinctually, "Welcome back," he says as he hops back to his feet.  Looking down at his own hands, Vince shakes his head as he continues, "Yeah, things are never boring with the genetic codes around here eh?  The bible crowd I can handle, my family might be a bit tougher to deal with but we can talk about that more privately later.  But oh man, it was so great to be back in Brazil even for just a little while.  Did you get to see any of the stuff we did down there?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michael*


> "What have you been up to since I've been gone? Weight-lifting?"



"No, just saving the world from terrorists, visiting Brazilia... capturing Mason," he says cockily.  He thinks a short moment before adding, "Hey now, you said the jackal is out of you?"  Making sure nobody else is listening in, he says, "So you can't change shape anymore?  Well that sucks!"



> "You wouldn't believe how much that little girl can eat. I had to steal back my jerky everyday."



"Who Dara?  You let her take your food?  One quick slap should have put her in place," he smirks.  "We'll fix her later," he says glancing back.  "Raisa's looking good, huh?  There's a mountain we should climb.  Got any inside information on her?  Heh, you probably already reached the summit," he adds with a grin.

*X12*
"Because it didn't matter," Monica says, standing up with you, but not really giving you much space.  "Well, not enough to upset you more, anyway.  And old lightning britches shouldn't have told you either," she says, sounding none-to-pleased.  But her expression changes back to cheerful again and she lays her hand on your cheek.  "And I'm not hurt now.

"Our idiot for a leader may have been a complete jerk to you," she says as if she knows exactly what was said, "but he's right about one thing, Sparky.  You can't go after Prophet alone.  Our best bet at defeating Anarchy is to stick together.  That's how we captured Mason," she adds with a smile.  "And don't be mad at Dara.  She didn't make you sing and she only meant to put you to sleep.  She didn't want you to make Thunder mad is all.  I think she likes you, Sparky.

"And I think you are far more welcome here than you realize," she says, leaning up against you and laying her head on your shoulder.  "I missed you," she says with a sigh.

*Neutron*
Dara pauses in her charge as the confetti rains down.  "Oooo," she says, turning about as it sprinkles down.

Carl reaches up and feels the pointy party hat now on his head, looking up in a futile attempt to see what's on his head.  Lokie just takes another step back.  When Dara finishes her slow turn and sees you, her jaw drops and then she claps and lets out a squeal.

"Giant apple!" she says and tackles you.  Loki laughs as his stealthy illusion over you has its desired effect.  With Dara seated firmly on your stomach, the illusion fades.  "That was a neat trick, Sport!" Dara says.  "Do it again," she demands, punching you in the chest.  "And where's the apple you brought from the cafeteria, huh?" she adds, looking at you exectantly.

*Johan*
You manage to corral Jennifer before she gets a hold of anything else.  She's not too thrilled about going out to the adults, but finally agrees.  Mr. Bunny, on the other hand, is far less willing to leave Anna's stuffed bunny behind, and you are the one relenting in this case.  The three of you and the big stuffed bunny make your way out to the Tarmac, where you can see Dara tackle a giant apple, Cosmo and Jackal conspiring on the tarmac, Vince getting to his feet near Raisa, Anna and your other self, Michelle and Tara standing with an unfamiliar boy and the adults gathered around Jun Po.

*Michelle and Jay*
"Hi," Tara says without much enthusiasm.



> "First, I would like to put my cases in my rooms, and then to looks around."




Tara picks up one of the cases effortlessly, as if it is no more weighty than an empty box.  "You were fighting Anarchy?  Welcome to the club," Tara says.



> "I've heard both of you has gone to help Kevin the first time he got caught by Mia Toan. I must thank you for that. I know that Kevin wasn't the nicest boy, and you both finish to the hospital helping him, or am I wrong? If not, it is much appreciated."




"We tour all the best hospitals," Dara says.  "Mia Toan was bad news.  Did they kill her, or did she just get arrested again?"

*Vince*
"Monica can run nearly as fast as you, you know," Anna says.  "We go for runs all the time."

You notice Anna tinkering with something briefly as you two talk.  "He got to drool over Allison Vaile a lot," Anna tells Raisa, obviously able to understand your conversation.  "Not quite as much as Neutron though.  I think she was actually hitting on Neutron though," she says to Raisa.

Raisa lets out a disbelieving laugh.  "Right.  I'm sure Allison Vaile was hitting on one of the guys here.  We haven't had television since I left, unless it was to watch wrestling," she says with a groan.  "If I ever see wrestling again, I'll throw the television through the wall.  Did you end up in the paper for eating any babies?" she quips at Vince.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2005)

Since both ladies are obviously fluent Vince continues in his native language, "Well Anna, after Monica's injuries in Brazil I didnt think she would want to exert herself too much yet.  Besides on Sanjay that is."  Looking back to Raisa, Vince explains how Monica got injured in their pursuit of Ghost and continues to recount the adventures in Brazil emphasizing his role in the capture of Mason and saving Allison Vaile from her rooftop plunge.

Noticing Michael for the first time Vince groans and instinctively kicks in his superspeed, "You have to be kidding me!  You brought that idiot back?  Cosmo was almost livable while they were apart.  I wonder how long til I have to seperate Jackal's head from his shoulders."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2005)

Sanjay looks up at Randall with a vengeful look.  "That wasn't a cool trick, it was a Loki trick, the both of which, of course, are mutually exclusive," he says to Dara with a smirk.  "As for the...what'd you call me?" he says, staring up at her with a dumb look on his face.  He looks over at the jet and back at Dara.  "What the...okay, don't make her angry.  You won't like her when she's angry."

He pauses a moment before explaining.  "Actually...the apple's all over you," he says, picking a piece of confetti out of her hair.  "But we can head back to the cafeteria after to get some more if you want.  And you can fill me on some of the interesting details of your trip."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP*

"Don't worry, Jennifer. My hope is that the grown-ups wish to do some catching up of their own, so it shouldn't take us too long to get things settled with them. And since I am not exactly everybody's greatest friend, the greetings shouldn't take too long either, mostly just an update to my mind on how everyone is," Johan tells Jennifer as they walk.

As he sees everyone, a smile sneaks to his face. _I do wonder when a scene like this started looking normal. I guess much has happened since that one day at the library._
Seeing that his other self is already making himself known, Johan decides to not greet the other student at this moment, as explaining everything would take much time. So he heads straight to the group of adults after making a mental note to introduce Jennifer and Dara to each other right after.
"Excuse me for interrupting your reunion," he starts as he approaches them, "but may I borrow a moment of your time? It is a rather important matter."

If given the permission explain himself, Johan will give a brief summary of the events that have taken place. Starting with his separation into two separate beings with differing abilities, carrying on with his reactionary entering of the M-Tac mainframe and finding the report about Jennifer, and ending with how he freed her and the promise he made.
"... so I would like your permission to fulfill my promise to take her back to Mr. Split," he finishes, using the form that Jennifer addresses Split with without noticing it himself.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2005)

"They told me that she was under arrest and in the hand of the Asian special team. But after what Carl told me about the first trial of Mia Toan, I hope her influence will not be as good in the East, but I fear she will not have to pay the right price of her acts."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Using the same conspirital voice that Cosmo used.  "Can still change.  But you remember how we got to be from a B horror movie.  Well, I think the old guy was in my head somehow."  

A look of disgust mixed with relief sits clearly upon Mike's hairy face.

"You got to capture Mason while I got to sleep in Raisa's room.  I think I won that match."  Taking off the lid from the beef jerky, Mike quickly starts wolfing some of it down.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2005)

"Maybe I can't take him by myself, but I don't think Thunder has it right - prison is too good for people like Prophet, for what he's done, and that's all that's going to happen here," X12 says.

"I missed you too, Monica," he whispers back.

"They invited another York onto the team," he mutters as they start out of the plane.  "Like having to watch the first one die wasn't bad enough." 

"I've got to get off this facility, and I don't think Thunder and the higher-ups are going to let me leave - Thunder said something about trying to find and possibly capture the other Directives," he whispers as he leans against her just before they start down the gangway.  "There's a psychic here in MCNY that might have helped another Directive we encountered in England.  I need to get there, as soon as possible.  I'm going to see if they'll let me leave willingly, but I'm leaving one way or another to see this guy."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2005)

"If she knows whats good for her she will stay in China. I owe that witch one and I aim to make sure she pays for it." She says angerly, one of her hands unconciously rubbing the spot where Mia Toan had stabbed her.

"Kevin was an ok guy... just misunderstood. I didn't help in that area much, although I don't think he was too happy when I was picked to lead." she adds with a small shrug of her shoulders.

She will lead Jay to the dorms getting ARIS to locate an empty room in the boys section, then on to the war room so he can store his other equipment. Once that is done she will show him around, she will also attempt to get Tara to open up more.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Vince*


> "Well Anna, after Monica's injuries in Brazil I didnt think she would want to exert herself too much yet. Besides on Sanjay that is." Looking back to Raisa, Vince explains how Monica got injured in their pursuit of Ghost and continues to recount the adventures in Brazil emphasizing his role in the capture of Mason and saving Allison Vaile from her rooftop plunge.



"And I got my fixed in the hospital too," Anna says.

"That explains the walking bit," Raisa smirks.  "Sounds like you had more fun than we did overseas.  Nobody died at least."



> "You have to be kidding me! You brought that idiot back? Cosmo was almost livable while they were apart. I wonder how long til I have to seperate Jackal's head from his shoulders."



"No doubt.  I have a sonic gadget somewhere around here," Anna says, equally displeased.

"He was sent away to get help, and he got it.  Leave him alone," she says with a dark tone.  "Both of you."  With that she turns and starts to walk away from you towards the dorms.

*Neutron*


> "As for the...what'd you call me?"



Dara just grins at you.



> "But we can head back to the cafeteria after to get some more if you want. And you can fill me on some of the interesting details of your trip."



"Ok," Dara says cheerfully, hopping up.  "Sport," she grins, then turns to head for the institute.  "Jeeze, lying around like this morning," she pretends to scold you.  "C'mon already!"

She starts wheeling through her adventures in China as Loki tags along and Carl heads off to the dorms.  She clings to you as she jumps about her story, generally giving you the gist of the thing, from the battle against Prophet and the Jackal and the freeing of Michael, back to the injury of Nova by Kevin, Kevin's disappearance and death at the hands of Mia Toan, her helping Kodiak capture a powerful mutant that escaped from prison, something about wrestling and a clone of X12, stuff about Master Wen and someone named Li, and a bunch of stuff about the heroes from China.

Somehow, she manages to do this all without a single break, half talking, half broadcasting it.  As you finally reach the cafeteria, with Loki circling his ear with his finger in the "she's a loony" manner, she says, out of the blue, "You have a perfect smile.  And I didn't get you any naked pictures of Raisa, but _I_ got to see her naked.  Nyaa!"  She looks at you conspiritorially.  "Wanna see?"

"Yes!  Yes I do!" Loki says without a moment's pause.

*Johan*
Thunder looks from you to Jennifer to Mr. Bunny and his currently jovial features are shortly dispelled with his normal surly appearance as you pull him aside and tell him your story.

"And just how did you intend on delivering her to Split?" he says amazingly calmly, though you see his neck strain as he says it.  "Wait.  No.  Don't tell me here.  Go to the war room and we'll talk about this in a little while."  Without another word, he walks away from you to the other senior members.  He says something you don't hear, and those facing you glance over at you, and those not facing you all turn their heads to look over at you.

You hear Trailblazer laugh.  "That is why I aint leader, boss."

"Did that mean yes?" Jennifer says hopefully.

"Wraa!" says Mr. Bunny.

*Michelle and Jay*


> "They told me that she was under arrest and in the hand of the Asian special team. But after what Carl told me about the first trial of Mia Toan, I hope her influence will not be as good in the East, but I fear she will not have to pay the right price of her acts."





> "If she knows whats good for her she will stay in China. I owe that witch one and I aim to make sure she pays for it."



"China doesn't toy with their mutant criminals.  They kill them," Tara says flatly.  "I'd be surprised if they give her a trial."

It doesn't take you long to get Jay into a dorm room, but much longer to get moving through to the War Room.  The school is mostly awake now, and people are bustling about.  More than one gives Jay an odd look, with much whispering being had about him.  As you cross out of the school towards the HQ, Michelle spots something odd.  The main gate into the compound is open.

_That would be the gate across the road you have to pass before you get to HQ._

*Michael*
"You dog," Cosmo laughs.  "Remember to share would you?  And I don't mean the jerky," he says lewdly.

"Well, that old coot being in your head certainly explains a few things, doesn't it," he says.  "Well, I hope you can put a scary face on.  We have a little rugrat running around tormenting everyone she isn't afraid of.  There she is," he says, pointing her out.  Johan, a very young girl and a... something made of energy, are gathered with Thunder.  "She can go through electronics and pop out damn near anywhere.  That pink energy troll of hers is getting on my nerves.  I think we should see what happens if we drop it in the pool."

Said pink energy troll is clutching a rather, and familiar, pink stuffed rabbit.  This is something you can recall; you bought it for Anna and secretly left it in her room after she took you down with her sonic whistle when you tried to bully her.

You also spot Raisa heading away from Vince... who is freaking huge and looks like a real demon... andd Anna... who is standing without aid?!  In fact, she is zipping here and there nearly faster than you can see.

*X12*
Monica stops you before you leave the plane, holding onto your belt with an iron grip.  "Just hold on there, Sparky.  You just got back.  Please don't run off again," she says quietly.

"If you run off alone, nobody can help you if you get into trouble.  And if you keep butting heads with Thunder, he probably _will_ lock you up.  I wouldn't put it past the jerk," she adds with a mutter.  "There's a right way to do this; we just gotta find it," she says with more confidence.  "I can..." she says with a pause and a frown, and a bit of a growl.  "I can talk to Thunder for you."  She seems far from thrilled at the concept.

"And stop with the brooding and dark thoughts," she says a bit scoldingly.  "They don't suit you.  I remember someone playing soccer for the first time and turning me down over and over and over," she says with a smirk.  "And over," she says to punctuate her statement.  "Dara doesn't it either.  The brooding.  She thinks you have a perfect smile."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2005)

X12 flushes a little.  "I'm sorry... I'll try... it's just been hard.  _We'll_ see what we can do about Thunder.  But I'm not going to get to know this new York kid - his brother died in my arms... I don't want to know him, I don't wanna see him... I just think he should go back to England where it's safer," X12 says.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2005)

Sanjay just smiles and nods his head as Dara whips through her story, only half-listeneing as he considers her odd behavior.  Did Monica tell her this stuff?  Did she read Mon's mind?  Is she 'mind-melded' with her like she was with Raisa?  What else does she know?  His smile gets less and less sincere-looking with each thought.

He's definitely caught off-guard by the smile compliment.  "Uh...thanks.  I, uh, made it myself."

His response to her offer is a lot slower than Loki's.  "Um..."  Monica will find out about this, one way or the other.  Would she care?  She might actually get upset if he didn't.  She sure seemed to when it came to Allison Vaile...huh.  Yeah, that was weird.  Whatever, just go with the instincts.

"You kidding?  Hell, yeah!"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2005)

"Yes, that would be him. He always has been the leader of his small group. He was quite manipulative before his accident, but after everyone has learn about his powers, his little secret, he became a bit bitter."

While in his room, Jay looks at ARIS terminal.

"So, that's ARIS? Let's see what it got. ARIS. Can you do a search in your archives. I want you to put the resultin three folders. Put the information in your local disk if possible, so I can have a quicker acces to it. First folder, name it Anarchy. I want you to put everything on Anarchy you can find. Organisation, members, crime and event implicating them. Second folder, name it Kevin. Put everything you have on Kevin York in it. Third, call it duplication. I want you to put in it every information you have on the duplication mutation, and any duplicator that has been filed. Finally, I want you to create a forth folder where you'll put any information common to the three folders. I'll come back later to see what you've found."

He turns to his two guides. "Now, let's see the place."

As they travel throught the corridors, Jay feels the look of the others. "I think I'll have to make my proof, as my name will carry Kevin'sactions, which havn't been very popular."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 5, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

A somewhat feral grin slides home to sit on Michael's face.  "Well, you know upsetting little girls is one of my hobbies."  Four more pieces of jerky get shoved down Mike's throat wolfishly.  

"Damn, when did ugly get big and um...uglier?"  Mike's stare heading off to the retreating forms of two hot chikitas and one reaaaallly ugly guy.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, no armor*

"As far as I can decipher, that was indeed a positive answer. I would not bet my head on it, though." Smiling a somewhat nervous smile at the seniors as they gaze at him, Johan starts heading for the cafeteria. 
"What do you say we go have ourselves a nice breakfast, and then head to the warroom?" he says to Jennifer.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> As they travel throught the corridors, Jay feels the look of the others. "I think I'll have to make my proof, as my name will carry Kevin'sactions, which havn't been very popular."




"The news of Kevin's death spread pretty quickly add to that the fact you look so much like him... well people are going to talk, your just going to have to put up with it until something new gets there attention." she tells him apologetically.

As she leads them towards the war room she pauses for a moment.  "That's weird, the gates are open." He hand instictively trys to turn on her communicator... only to remember that she doesn't have it on her.

She will look around to see if there is a terminal close by, "ARIS, when was the main gate opened and who opened it?"

If no terminal is close by she will direct the others to go investigate.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 6, 2005)

"I know Anna, I never take mine off either.  Never know when those B movie rejects will snap again.  Oh well, I played nice and made an appearance, I'm out of here.  I need a bite, you wanna join me in the Caf?"  With a derissive snort in the direction of Michael, Vince turns and starts heading towards the cafeteria.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2005)

"Is there a guard at the gate generally?" He doesn't wait for teh answer and start to walk to the gate. "I'll go checking"

OOC: I suppose I don't have all my gear, only my gun. If I have all my gear, I activate the ForceField and hand the helmet to Mitchell so she can use my communicator.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

X12*
"Well, you're gonna have a pretty hard time avoiding him I think.  Dara thinks," she says, closing her eyes for a second.  "... Jay is it?  He doesn't blame you.  At least that's what Dara thinks."  She pokes you in the chest.  "You," she says slowly, "have a gift.  You can heal people with a touch.  But that gift doesn't mean you can save everybody.  That's too much to expect from yourself.  And if you think anyone else expects that from you," she starts.  "Don't you dare!" she exclaims with a laugh out of the blue, her eyes losing focus.  

"I can't believe he said yes," she says before her eyes regain focus.  "What was I saying?" she asks rhetorically.  "Don't be mopey, I'll talk to Thunder, gift, don't blame yourself, don't show Sanjay and Loki Raisa naked," she counts off on one hand.  "That leaves just one thing," she adds, that old predatory gleam in her eye.

You get the distinct impression she's asking permission in her own little Monica way.

*Neutron*
"Ok!" Dara says, grabbing one of yours and Loki's hands.

Don't you dare! comes a voice in your head that is not Dara's and you easily recognize as Monica's.  She can show them herself, the voice laughs before Dara lets go of your hands.

"Aw man," Loki whines.  "I wanted to see her naked."

"Who?" comes Raisa's voice as she comes around the corner to Loki's comment.

"Hi, Raisa!" Dara says with a wave.  "You coming for breakfast?"

"I was considering it," she says, looking more than a little suspicious.

"She's going to get us killed," Loki whispers out of the side of his mouth to you.

*Michelle and Jay*


> "Yes, that would be him. He always has been the leader of his small group. He was quite manipulative before his accident, but after everyone has learn about his powers, his little secret, he became a bit bitter."



"Yeah, he seemed bitter, not to mention whiny and depressed," Tara says.  "Ummm sorry, but he did.  I overheard Thunder talking to Sanchez on the radio that he wandered off after Mia Toan alone again."



> "So, that's ARIS? Let's see what it got. ARIS. Can you do a search...create a forth folder where you'll put any information common to the three folders."



ARIS doesn't respond to Jay at all.  Tara taps the screen.

"Hellooo ARIS," she says.

"Greetings, Mantis.  What can I do for you?" ARIS responds.  

"Ummm... why didn't you answer Jay?"

"He is not authorized to access my terminals, Mantis," ARIS responds.

_Jay has all his gear in the crates, along with spare parts and design schematics, power sources, ammo, and so forth.  His gun is over his back, his helmet hung from his belt._

"No, we don't normally need guards.  ARIS monitors the grounds pretty well.  Maybe someone was let in, or Vince forgot to close the gate or something when he brough Jun Po back?" Tara says questioningly.

Being outside, there are no terminals to access.  The closest one would be in the EPIC HQ, or the school, or the motor pool, all about the same distance away.  Just as you are considering going to one, Jay hands you his helmet, explaining its powerful communication ability.

He quickly grabs a few pieces of high tech gear from one of his cases and slips something onto his arm, then clips a metallic belt around his waist.  Leaving his cases on the ground, he heads off towards the gate.

"Hey, wait up," Tara says, and with one leap closes the distance to him as the two move away from Michelle.

_Please, please spell her name right Velmont... it confuses me so when you spell it Mitchell instead of Michelle!_

*Michelle*
The helmet isn't exactly the most stylish, more a military item than anything, and it's a bit of a loose fit, but the communicator runs circles around your own.  It would definitely stand up a lot better to the wear and tear of combat.  It takes you a minute to figure out how to work the darn thing.  By that point, a visor has descended, and there is a subtle shift of colors through the visor.  Things appear brighter, probably allowing you to see in complete darkness.  As the visor descends, the communication devices kick in.  ARIS responds almost immediately.

"All gates onto the grounds are secure, Metal Mistress."  There is a very brief pause.  "I have confirmed the gate is sealed visually.  The last person to pass through the main gate was Speed Demon.  May I be of further assistance?"

As you glance back towards the gate, you see Jay and Tara are within a short distance, several hundred feet away from you.  For a moment, nothing seems amiss.  Then you think you notice movement from one of the monuments near the Headquarters.  You turn to look more closely and you think you see a hint of movement far to your right, just barely in your periferal vision.  You whirl towards it, but you don't see anything.

Then you hear three words in Jay's helmet.

"Observe radio silence."

*Michael*
You and Cosmo make a few loose 'plans' but nothing concrete.  Mostly a general plan to reassert your combined authority over the other students.  As you banter, and as Johan and his odd companions are heading towards the school, Anna confronts the energy ... thing, and after a very short argument and what looks like a fair portion of threatening, recovers the giant stuffed rabbit you had bought her in the mall.

She zips off towards the workshop, bunny in hand and another Johan in tow.

"Oh hey, we have multiple super brains now.  That one," Cosmo says pointing towards the Johan going towards the school, "has the brains, and the gadgets, and the sidekicks.  That one is about as bright as a sack of hammers and can duplicate.  Oh yeah, in case you missed it, our little wheelchair bound geek isn't so wheelchair bound any more.  Can't wear her armor either, but she runs fast," he says with a laugh.  "Maybe they'll get rid of the demon now."

"I find that highly unlikely, Cosmo," comes a somewhat stern voice behind the two of you.  Kodiak stands behind her with his arms crossed, trying to maintain a stern look but pulling off something closer to 'Happy Bear' face.

"Good to see you up and about," Cosmo says smoothly.

"You may go with Kodiak now," she says dismissively to Cosmo, her eyes staying on you.

"I can?  Why?" Cosmo says.

"Because he wishes to speak with you."

"I do?" Kodiak says, then grunts as he is elbowed in the stomach.  "I do."

"Now just hold on here.  He just got back and urk!" he says as Kodiak comes over and clamps a hand onto his shoulder, forcing Cosmo to walk away with him.  "Ow... new pain... right, talk... love to... ow," he says as they walk off.

"I understand you are feeling better... Michael?  It is Michael now, isn't it?" she asks you in a casual fashion.

*Johan*
"Mmmm.... breakfast!" says Jennifer, her stomach giving a rumble at the thought.

"Wraa!" says Mr. Bunny.

The three of you take about five steps before you are halted by a displeased looking Anna.

"My bunny," she says, grabbing hold of the stuffed rabbit Mr. Bunny has a hold of.

"Wraa..." Mr. Bunny growls back.

"I can turn you off," she says threateningly to the energy troll.  He growls at her.  "No more bunny-girls," she says.  He growls again.  "No more little girls to follow around," she says.

"Wraa!" Mr. Bunny exclaims, shoving the stuffed rabbit at Anna, who smirks and zips off without so much as a thank you or good bye.

The three of you head off to get something to eat.  You choose a less travelled route to avoid any possible encounters on the way.  "She sure isn't very nice," Jennifer says about Anna as you make your way down a hall.  "I wanna go home," she says with a pout as you enter the cafeteria.

The cafeteria is rather packed, and you manage to get noticed rather quickly.  You see Carl at the buffet table.  

Many unfriendly expressions greet you and your little group.  Jennifer fails to notice as she races to the buffet, plowing into Dara who is racing towards the apples on said buffet.  Mr. Bunny collides into Jennifer, propelling the three into Carl.  There is a fruit and waffle and Carl explosion.

"Hi, I'm Dara!" Dara says.

"Hi, I'm Jennifer!"  Jennifer says.

"Wraa!" Mr. Bunny says.

"I miss China," Carl says, waffle on his head.

*Vince*
"Nope, I have work to do on something," she says vaguely.  "And I need to recover my stuffed rabbit."  With that, she zips over to block Johan (the smart one) and his entourage from leaving, appears to threaten Mr. Bunny successfully, recovers her rabbit, and zip off towards the workshop.  Johan (the not so smart one) runs after her.

You zip towards the cafeteria and see a group of students training in one of the excersise fields, practicing their powers.  As you pause to watch a moment, you see most have not developed their powers to full effectiveness and it makes for a rather explosive show at times.  There is also a new instructor observing them, moving about the outside of the field.  He is wearing black armor of some sort, and you don't recognize the form.  After a minute of watching, you are about to head for food when the instructor moves overly cautionsly towards the girls dormatory, disappearing through one of the doors.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2005)

"D'oh!" Sanjay exclaims, his face scrunched up.  "Yeah, like she's going to show...hi, Raisa!" he interupts himself, beaming an exagerated smile.  

"Yeah, I don't think squished tin can is a very good look for me..." he quietly responds to Randall.

He looks back at Dara.  "How did she know?" he says, doing his best to be non-specific.  "Are you two linked up?  Or whatever you call that?" he asks her, pointing at his head.  He grabs a couple peices of fruit to compliment what breakfast he already had.  Peeling a banana, he says, "She told me you two are hanging out tonight.  So, what's on the agenda?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I'm running an adventure with a character named Mitchell...

Jay approach cautionnly the gate and start to look for any infration that could be seen. Once he has done his search, he turns to Mantis.

"Tara, you're more familiar with the gate. Anything looks strange to you."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, no armor*

"Well, if all goes as hoped, you should be back to Mr. Split by today evening," Johan consoles Jennifer as they walk down the hallways.

Johan notes that he preferred it when he was just considered the geek and ignored to the hostile attention that he is garnering at the moment. Still, despite how he at times acts, he considers the momentary amusent presented by Jennifer's antics as exceeding the constant trouble she is generating
"Ah, seems you ran into Jennifer already, Dara. I was considering introducing you two earlier, but you seemed absorbed in discussion. You see, Jennifer here hasn't managed to befriend that many people, and I thought that a person like you who is always cheery would probably get along with her quite well," the young brainiac says as he starts collecting a healthy breakfast on a plate.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 7, 2005)

A quizical look slams itself on to Mike's face.  The eyebrow is slightly arched as he looks at the small Asian woman.

"Yeah, I'm Michael.  I guess I am feeling better."

_So she moved Cosmo for a reason.  Lets hope all asain woman aren't as crazy as Dara.  She is pretty, though._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2005)

*Michelle HP 5/5 status: unhurt*

Michelle tenses slightly for a moment before forcing herself to loosen up, "_they know you are here and they are watching, play it cool_," she thinks to herself. "Guys, wait up." She calls out to Jay and Tara as she starts to lightly jog to catch up to them.

As she catches up to them she trys to figure out how to make a secure line between herself and Thunder.*

"Security breach on the grounds of Epic headquarters, unknown amount of intruders, armaments unknown but likely, agenda unknown, backup needed ASAP." she says quickly and quietly to whoever is recieving the communication.**

Once she catches up with the others she will remove the helmet and gives it back to Jay as well as leaning in and giving him a hug as if in thanks. In a whisper he hears:

"Intruders, we are being watched."

OOC:
* If not Thunder then any other senior Epic member then any Epic Beta member and lastly ARIS
** If she can't get a secure line then she will use an unsecure one.

Bluff +7, electronics +12


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michael*
"Good," she says.  "And do you remember what you did to garner being sent to Master Wen for help, to Vincent and to myself?" she asks bluntly.  Oddly enough, she doesn't seem overly mad about anything, just curious.

*Neutron*
Raisa looks from Dara to you to Loki with a bit of a frown, and follows you into the cafeteria for breakfast.



> "Are you two linked up? Or whatever you call that?"



"Yup," Dara cheerfully.  "Quickest way to learn about everything that went on with each other," she says, affixing you with a cheshire grin.

"Don't tell me you did it again," Raisa says with a roll of her eyes.  "We just got back and..."

"Nooo," Dara responds.  "I can control that now.  We did it because we could, not by accident."



> "She told me you two are hanging out tonight. So, what's on the agenda?"



"Oh you know," Dara says, getting a bit of a funny grin on her face.  "Make clothes, try on clothes, talk about boys and then make out until dawn!"

Loki blows milk out his nose, banging his hand on the table.  Raisa laughs.  Dara laughs.  Nearby boys look for pillows.

"Well, that should start rumors," Raisa smirks, patting Loki on the back, finally giving him a thunderous clap that sends a strawberry zipping across the room.  It smacks into the forehead of a student with an obviously freshly broken nose, sending him crashing backwards to the floor.

"Owww... by dose!" you hear, as much laughter is had about the room, along with, you can tell, a lot of whispered gossip.

Dara glances over to the buffet table, as if suddenly remembering why you came here, and tears off with her typical exuberance just as Johan comes in and Jennifer and Mr. Bunny do the same.  The trio collide and then plow into Carl, resulting in a fruit and waffle and Carl explosion.

"Poor Carl," Raisa says semi-seriously, heading over to the buffet table as well, and avoiding the heap of people.

Loki finally recovers enough to speak.  "Dude!  You.  Are.  My.  Hero.  That's so hot!"

*Johan*


> You see, Jennifer here hasn't managed to befriend that many people, and I thought that a person like you who is always cheery would probably get along with her quite well," the young brainiac says as he starts collecting a healthy breakfast on a plate.



"My apple!" Dara cuts you off as her apple rolls across the floor.  She gives chase, despite the fact a whole basket sits atop the buffet table.  Jennifer gets up and tries to reach the apples, but she's too short.

Mr. Bunny goes over to Carl and with a massive slurp, engulfs the top of Carl's head with his entire mouth, eating the waffle and sucking on Carl's scalp.

"What the <censored>!" Carl exclaims, rising up with a giant pink troll attached to his skull by way of its mouth.  The next sound from Carl is the powering up of his gun as he draws it out of its holster.  He gives a shove, knocking Mr. Bunny back a step and before the pink energy troll regains its balance there is the barrel of a gun against the middle of it's head.

Carl looks a bit peeved.  There is some form of energy drool dripping down his cheek.

There is general silence in the room, then someone yells out "Blast 'im Carl!"

"Say your prayers, rabbit," Carl grins.  There is a general cheer.

"Leave Mr. Bunny alone!" Jennifer exclaims, kicking Carl ineffectively in the shins.

"Yeah, leave Mr. Bunny alone," Raisa says with a snort, still gathering her breakfast.

_The rest must wait for Vince._


----------



## Elementor (Apr 8, 2005)

Pausing in his pursuit of food, the odd activity on the practice field has Vince's curiosity manage to overcome his hunger.  "ARIS, who is the individual that is in the black armour heading into the girls dorms?  Is he an instuctor and what are his powers please."

While awaiting ARIS' answers, Vince scans the area around himself and towards the girls dorm where the man disappeared.

Unless ARIS comes back with an answer that the sneaking man has instant demon disintegration powers or something, Vince will Superspeed his way to the dorm to find out if he is up to no good.

OOC:  This is where I get rolled


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2005)

"Not today, Monica; I just got back, and I'm not ready for anything so intimate," X12 says.  "There's so much I need to set in order here now that I've returned."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 8, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Protection 8*

Sanjay can't stop laughing between Dara, Randall and Raisa.  He finally does as the girls head to the buffet table.  Eating the banana, he shakes his head at Randall's remark.  "Dude," he says with a smirk, looking at the milk all over the table, "I'm afraid I can't say the same about you."

He watches the commotion near the buffet table with some amusement.  "Can you actually shoot that thing?" he asks Randall, nodding at Mr. Bunny.  "Maybe the better question is should Carl be shooting his gun in the cafeteria.  Ten bucks says the big pink thing with the ears tears Carl a new one."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, no armor (crap!)*

_NOOOoooo!!!_ Inside his mind, Johan screams. For some reason everything has to just collapse right after things started looking like they might actually work out.
Johan does his best to place himself between Carl's gun and Mr. Bunny, handing over his breakfast to the latter to hopefully work as a diversion.
"Carl, please, be rational. Right now you are aiming at a friend of a very emotional girl who can turn pretty much anything electronic against you. Just mere moments ago I stopped my other self from being pummeled by a battle robot that was missing its power core," he says to Carl, trying to calm the other down. With a lower voice, he adds "besides, you got off pretty easy. He was prowling around the facility this morning, wearing in his head Michelle's undergarments after perusing her wardrobe."

*OoC:* possibly relevant: Bluff +0 on Mr. Bunny, Diplomacy +0 on Carl

... maybe I should consider some ranks in the social skills


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Michelle*
ARIS relays your communication easily enough.  It seems the helmet is capable of picking up a good range of radio signals and broadcasting on another, rather than broadband transmitting.

There is a very brief pause, and Thunder replies to you.  "ARIS hasn't detected anything, but that wouldn't be the first time someone has bypassed security.  And ARIS won't sound the alarm," Thunder says, sounding irritated.  "How many..." he starts before the communications go dead.

You have a feeling all EPIC communicators may just have gone dead.

"Perin here; EPIC is experiencing communication blackout," a voice says, sounding smug.

"Perin, Bolz," a hushed voice says.  "Mantis and a student found your hack.  Metal Mistress is coming to join them.  I can drop them both with one stun grenade," he says.

"Negative," a third voice comes over the comm.  "Do not engage.  Perin, withdraw to entry point beta.  Bolz, search the HQ.  Quickly people."

*Jay*
"Other than it being open, nope," Tara says as you poke about.  As you look at the gate mechanism, you suddenly find yourself falling forward, your boot hooking on something.  Though you recover enough to keep your footing, your boot definitely has something around it, but you can't see a dang thing.  Running your hand over your boot, you feel a thin cable of some sort, coated in rubber.

Following the wire with your hands, you find it is plugged into one of the electronic latching mechanisms by way of a metallic feeling plug.  The other end of the cable seems to lead outside the gate to the other side of the wall.

You can also see that several surveillance devices, obviously EPIC security devices, are scanning the area, but obviously detect nothing amiss.

"What'd you find?" Tara says, peering at your empty hands.

Just then, Michelle jogs up, handing Jay his helmet and giving him a hug, whispering "Intruders.  We are being watched."

*Speed Demon*
ARIS responds immediately.  "None of the instructors are currently in that area, Speed Demon, and I detect no presence other than students and yourself in your immediate vicinity.  I can provide a list of students if you wish Sp..." ARIS says, then your communicator simply goes dead.  No static, no beep, just dead.

With an explosion of speed, you manage to reach the door before it fully closes, preventing it from latching.  You stealthily, for a giant demon, pull the door open and peek into the hall.  There is a man in very familiar looking black armor a little bit up the hallway.  The armor isn't metal, however, and appears to be made out of some sort of glossy leather and you have problems placing where you've seen it.

A pair of female students exit a door behind him and walk towards him.  As they pass him, he presses himself against the wall, barely avoiding getting run into.  They act like he's not even there.

As you try to place the armor, a commotion comes from a nearby hall and a girl you sort of recognize comes around the corner, Rebound trailing her.

"Aw, c'mon, Crystal.  It's not my fault!  She just keeps breaking in!"

"How stupid do you think I am?  That had to be the most ludicrous attempt at an excuse ever!"  Crystal replies to Rebound hotly without turning to look at him.  She throws one of the doors open and storms in.  Rebound starts to follow but a hand rebuffs him.

"I can't believe I even liked you.  You just go ahead and ride the school bike all you want, don't let me stop you," she says, then slams her door.  Rebound lets out a great sigh then turns, probably intent on leaving where you came in.

"Oh, hey Vince," he says, spotting you as the two girls pass him, then start whispering to each other.

Between you and Rebound, the armored man turns towards you with a bit of a start.  He has an semi-open, tight fitting helmet with visor covering midway up his nose and up.  The two of you lock stares for a moment and you immediately know where you've seen a metallic version of this armor.  It was when you captured Brock Murphy (aka the Headsman).

On his upper right chest is emblazoned "M-Tac."

_I'm going to guess you want initiative here.  Thanks to Rebound, you won't achieve surprise, but I think you just might have an edge initiative wise (that means you go first)._

*X12*
Monica arches an eyebrow.  "Fine, be that way," she says.  "You have no idea what you're missing."  She just turns and starts to bounce down the ramp, giving you quite a show given the lack of material her skirt has.  As you trail after her, you see Jun Po speaking with Michael nearby.  The students are all gone, and the rest of the group seems to be heading off with extreme urgency in various directions.

Sanchez is flying, by aid of a jet powered belt, towards headquarters.  Trailblazer is only evidenced by a trail of dust leading into the workshop area.  Empath is rushing with Kodiak towards the dorms, along with Cosmo.  Thunder is blasting towards the front gates, the smell of ozone in the air from his departure.

"Ok, that is officially wierd," Monica says.  "Nothing like a normal day here, huh?  Wonder where everyone's going in such a hurry," she adds with a bit of a frown.

*Michael*
Both you and Jun Po notice some hasty conversation as you speak.  Jun Po gives Thunder a questioning look, but the EPIC leader gives her a shake of his head and a smile before blasting off towards the front gate.

"If they need us, they will call," she says calmly.  "Now, if you would not mind continuing our discussion," she instructs, but her eye is drawn towards the plane, and she acquires a brief frown before forcing a more pleasant expression onto her face adn looking back to you.

*CAFETERIA*
Carl looks dubiously at Johan as he interposes himself between Carl and the equally tall Mr. Bunny.  "Got off easy?  He s... Michelle's underwear huh?" Carl says, suddenly more interested.  "Thong or br..."

There is a loud slurp as Mr. Bunny engulfs Carl's hand with his mouth and eats his gun.  "Wraa!" Mr. Bunny exclaims patting his stomach.

"He ate my gun," Carl says in disbelief.  "My... he ate my <censored> gun!"  Johan fails to move quite fast enough to avoid the shot Carl gives him, knocking Johan flat.  With a lunge and a angry, wordless battle cry, Carl knocks Jennifer aside and tackles Mr. Bunny. The two crash into the buffet, collapsing it.  Raisa manages to deftly avoid getting a single thing on her and calmly continues to pick food from the now collapsed buffet from amidst the angry, rolling forms of Carl and Mr. Bunny.

"So much for shooting the thing.  But I'm bettin' on Carl now.  It ate his gun," Loki says.  "And he loves that gun," he adds, wiping his face with his sleeve and pushing his milk-coated breakfast away.  "She's really nimble huh?" Loki says, indicating Raisa.  "Mmm... naked Raisa..." he smirks, creating a tiny illusion of Raisa with exagerated features hidden behind black, television style, concealment bars.  The illusion starts dancing around a pole.  "G-Spot anyone?" he grins, looking up at you.  Then he looks past you.

"Hey, who's the dude in leather with the cool hat?" he nods at the door behind you.  You turn and see the door swing open and start to close, but you see nothing.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Protection 8*

"Go Bunny-dude!" Sanjay exclaims, clearly enjoying the melee.

"Definitely nimble," he tells Randall, smirking at the illusion.  "I wonder how good her eyesight is?" he adds, about to wave to her and point at the illusion when Randall points out the visitor.

"Okay, now who's walking around invisible?  That's just rude," he says turning and seeing the open door before the area in front of it is suddenly covered in flour.


*Transmutation +8 (air to flour, 10 ft spread)*


----------



## Elementor (Apr 9, 2005)

*Speed Demon - HP 5/5.  Superspeed, Dodging M-TAC guy (def 28), Base melee attack +6, Mach One Punch +7* 

"Rebound!  M-TAC is here and they appear to be cloaked somehow!  ARIS and the comms are down.  Alert the others...and DUCK!!"

In a flurry of motion, Vince bolts forward and delivers a Mach One punch to the hidden armoured individual.  "I don't remember seeing M-TAC on todays visitors list.  We don't like unexpected guests around here."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 9, 2005)

"Why that wire goes outside?" whispers Jay to the girls.

He starts to follow the wire outside the place to find where it's lead, trying to be as sneaking as possible.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Probably no where good.  C'mon - let's go see what all the hub-bub is about," X12 says, starting towards the headquarters.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 10, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Somewhat shocked by her directness and perplexed by her question Michael just looks somewhat dumbfounded for a second.



			
				Jun Po said:
			
		

> "Now, if you would not mind continuing our discussion," she instructs




"Um...I remember ugly but I don't remember you.  Is it something Kodiak is gonna get mad about. He he."  The somewhat nervous laugh punctuates the 'huh?' expression.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2005)

Johan gets up, grunting from the pain. And then he lets out a long sigh and wipes his hand over his face. Seeing clearly that he isn't of any match to the two wrestlers, he resigns to grap a chair and just watch the situation unravel. He is quite sure nothing can go any more wrong now.
He does make sure Jennifer doesn't rush into the fray, as she would most likely get squashed, or get anything big and/or expensive on the way to destruction.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

OUTSIDE
Michelle and Jay*
As Michelle and Tara watch, Jay wastes no time in following the invisible wire by hand.  It has some tension at first but that nearly instantly vanishes and Jay comes to the end of the line, feeling a strange metal plug, something like a long headphone plug.  Nobody is on this end however.

Jay, you hear a very quiet *pat pat pat* of someone moving rapidly away from you along the wall.  However, you see nothing... maybe with your helmet...

"What the heck is going on?" Tara says, looking back at Michelle.  "Here comes Thunder," she adds, pointing off towards the Tarmac.  Thunder is quickly storming in, the air smelling of ozone even at this range.

*HALLWAY
Speed Demon*
"What's this then?" Rebound asks with some confusion.  "Cloaked M-Tac?  Here?"  Rather than run, he puffs up, filling the hall with himself.

Your sudden surge towards the agent catches him off guard.  Unable to even attempt a viable defense, you pummel him with a sound-barrier-breaking blow.  He gives an audible grunt but manages to roll with the punch, barely keeping his feet.  His cloth armor is quite spongy; definitely not up to par with their metallic suits, but it seems to protect him slightly.

_Attack roll:  15 hits
Damage save (DC 24):  19 succeeds (1S -- I'm assuming you aren't trying to kill him)_

Woozy from the blow, the M-Tac breaks his silence.  "Speed Demon can see through our cloak; I've been discovered."  You can't hear a response but he glances back at the Rebound filled hall, then heads for the door you just entered from, running as hard as he can and banging it through it with no regard for silence.

_He takes a double move action, expending a hero point to double his movement.  Not that that's a really big problem for you...

Iniative order:  Speed Demon, Rebound, M-Tac (1S)_

*CAFETERIA
Neutron*
Flour bursts into being from thin air, providing a light powdery dusting in a 10' cloud in front of the doorway.  Briefly, you spot a human shape amidst the cloud, then it dives out of it and forward trailing floury dust in its wake.  The flour itself may have stuck to whoever it is, but it turns invisible as it hits him.

"Hey, no fair staying invisible," Loki shouts, making sure everyone can hear him.  He then lets out a beam of light from his hands.  It strikes the invisible fellow, then changes color to yellow.  With a crackle, a woman in black, leathery, flour covered armor turns visible, the electronics of her suit scrambled for the moment.  You don't recognize her, and her flour covered armor conceals any possible insignia, but she looks more than a little surprised.

An equal look of surprise is on the face of many of the nearby students.  Carl and Mr. Bunny are too involved in their fray to notice, but Raisa has definitely spotted whoever the person is.

*Johan*
As you avoid getting squashed, or getting Jennifer squashed, an explosion of flour from one of the doors is followed by a burst of light and the sudden appearance of an armored and flour covered individual.  The general look of the armor looks a lot like it belongs to M-Tac.

_Initiatives in the Cafeteria:
Loki 22, Neutron 14, M-Tac 12, Raisa 11, Johan 3

She got surprised, and is now quite visible.  Loki took his turn in regular initiative._

*TARMAC
Michael*
"You are fortunate that Kodiak is far more gentle than most give him credit for.  And you are equally fortunate that Vincent did not attack you the moment you stepped foot off the jet.  What you, regardless of outward influence, did, is not something that will easily be forgotten.  In the case of Vincent, it will not easily be forgiven."  You notice she has not mentioned her own feelings on whatever it is she is talking about.  Fortunately, or maybe unfotunately, she elaborates.

"You ripped one of Vincent's wings from his body and nearly eviscerated me.  I got out of hospital just this morning.  That's twenty days under constant medical care.  Vincent was far luckier; X12 was able to heal his injuries and regenerate his wing.  I think it may do you well to see the video captures.  We wouldn't want you to slip back into your old ways that resulted in this trouble in the first place, would we," she says without actually asking a question.  She still doesn't sound all that mad at you.  It's almost eerie.

"That is what you and Cosmo were so happily talking about, was it not?" she asks, then glances past you as you hear someone come up.  That same frown as before comes over her face.

"Hey, Jun," Monica says cheerfully, though she avoids addressing you.  "What's going on?"

*X12*
"Jun Po isn't running off so things must be alright.  Let's ask her before we go butting heads with Thunder," Monica says, grabbing you by the hand and pulling you over to Michael and Jun Po.  Along the way, she changes sides so you are between Michael and her.

"Hey, Jun," she says cheerfully.  "What's going on?"

You can't help but notice Jun Po gives Monica a once over and a frown appears on her face.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Protection 8*

"What the hell?" Sanjay says, expecting a prank-playing student, not some armored chick.  He's not sure whether to be concerned or amused.  "Wow, you sure've got some balls, thinking you can infiltrate this place..."

He tries to activate his communitcator, but frowns when it doesn't work and returns his attention to the woman in the armor.  "I suggest you stay put, lady.  There's enough firepower in here to pound you six ways to Tuesday."  With that, he attempts to form binding cord around her.

*1/2 action: try to activate communicator, 1/2 action: Transmutation (Snare +7): Air to cord*


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2005)

*Jay, 5/5, Status: Healthy, Protection: 4, [0,0,0]*

Jay will put his helmet, if he spots someone, he will boost himself. After that, he will try by first pin the suspect.

OOC: Thanks for the tip, I thought Jay had put my helmet when Michelle gave it to Jay


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Something the matter on campus?  Everyone else seems to be rushing off," X12 adds, a puzzled look on his face.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 10, 2005)

*Speed Demon - HP 5/5 - Superspeed, Dodging M-TAC guy (def 28), Natural Weapon +4, possibly Move by attack* 

"Oh no, I don't think you are going anywhere."  In a flurry of motion Vince dashes up to the intruder and pierces his back with his barbed tail in an attempt to paralyze the M-TAC agent.  

If he misses or the M-TAC guy makes his save, Vince will continue past him and block the direction he is trying to run.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

"There are intruders on the grounds, at least three of them. Becareful they have stun gernades." Michelle tells her as her forcefield springs up around her. "Fly up and see if you can spot anything unusual."

Michelle will move further away in case they try and stun them and look to see if she can spot them.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

OUTSIDE*
Jay quickly pulls on his helmet and spots a figure in black leathery armor quickly dashing down the wall.  The figure, easily a few hundred feet away, glances back, and turns to dash through the underbrush, away from the wall.  With no chance to grab hold of someone so distant, you pull your rifle off and, flipping a switch, attempt to incapacitate the person.

_Attack roll:  17 (includes -4 penalty for range) hits
Fortitude save (DC18):  12 fails (target is fatigued and can no longer sprint)._

Michelle and Tara see a black beam strike mid-air.  There is obviously someone fleeing along the wall, several hundred feet ahead.  Tara leaps ahead in a pair of jumps, trying to close ground on where the beam struck and pretty much ignoring Michelle's direction.  She's still quite some distance away however.  Thunder, however, hears what you say and shouts back, "I can't see a damn thing; they must be cloaked somehow!"

_OOC:  Jay:  Being warned, he was well on his way away from you, and moving quickly.  Rather than wasting your boost on a person so distant, you had this nifty gun...

Michelle:  You can try to hit him, but with range penalties and him being invisible, and not being exactly sure how far ahead he is, it will be hard to do.  Basically, you need to tell me how far ahead you are aiming for, and probably will need to use an area attack to have a hope in heck of hitting anything.  Your forcefield is now up.

The M-Tac agent dashes into the trees, but only Jay can see him.  He has nearly full cover from the underbrush.

Initiatives:  Thunder 20, M-Tac 18, Jay 17, Michelle 14, Tara 13

Jay is up._

*Speed Demon*
_Iniative order: Speed Demon, Kodiak, Rebound, M-Tac (2S, 1L, stunned, fatigued)_

Across the institute, Speed Demon bursts out of the girls dorm, the swinging door launching into the field.  Quickly looking right and left, he spots the M-Tac operative dashing towards the wall and gives chase.  The man is running full out, forgoing all hopes of defense for a hope of escaping over the wall.  Of course, he is trying to outrun one of the fastest people alive, but he's doing an admiral job.

Vince charges after him, shooting his tail past his own hip to stab the M-Tac operative in the back.  The barb shoots into the man, through his armor, and Vince lets loose a dose of poison to try to paralyze the man.  Somehow, the man keeps from being frozen by the poison injection.

_Attack roll:  14 (includes +2 from charge) hits
Damage save (DC19):  15 fails (1L)
Will save (DC11):  9 - VP becomes 11 (succeeds)_

Breathing hard and with several hundred feet to go before reaching the wall, he continues to run, stumbling a bit from the exertion, in a futile attempt to get away.  As you give chase, a soccer ball flies from slightly to your right, impacting the man with surprising force and a nice SPROING sound, he reels from the blow, nearly falling.

_Kodiak hurls a soccer ball from about 300 feet away
Attack roll:  Natural 20
Damage save (DC21):  15 fails (1S, stunned)_

"I got him!  I got him!" shouts Rebound as he bounds along towards the staggered man.  He's not going to reach him this moment though.

_Vince is up again.  This poor fellow has yet to be able to use his dodge bonus to defense._

*CAFETERIA*
_Loki 22, Neutron 14, M-Tac 12 (snared), Raisa 11, Johan 3_

A cord appears out of thin air, and instantly cinches itself around the woman's torso.  Her arms get pinned effectively, but her legs are still free.

_Attack roll:  17 hits
Reflex save (DC17):  10 fails (snared [-2 attack, -4 dexterity])_

She uses her free legs to make a break for it, charging through the door, then immediately re-entering and bolting for another exit for some reason.  She nearly makes it.

Raisa, holding her plate in one hand, rips a support post from the ruined buffet table and sends it spinning across the room at knee height.  It hits the M-Tac operative in the leg with painful force, knocking her to the floor.  Raisa considers walking over to club her, but the point is moot as the tied up, flour covered, prone woman is jumped by a gang of students and pinned to the floor.  Then she is pounded six ways to Tuesday.  There is a chance for more than casual injury going on as more students get in on the fray...

From somewhere in the midst you hear a shriek of "Ow!  By dose!"

Meanwhile, Carl has Mr. Bunny pinned to the ground and is proceeding to feed him... a bunch of punches to the head.

*TARMAC*
"Nothing the others cannot handle, I am sure," Jun Po replies to X12.  "A few uninvited trespassers by the sounds of things.  It is good to see you well, X12," Jun Po says.  "I was telling Michael of the events that lead to his being sent to Master Wen's academy."  She seems to ignore Monica, and is obviously not happy with the girl.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *TARMAC*
> "Nothing the others cannot handle, I am sure," Jun Po replies to X12.  "A few uninvited trespassers by the sounds of things.  It is good to see you well, X12," Jun Po says.  "I was telling Michael of the events that lead to his being sent to Master Wen's academy."  She seems to ignore Monica, and is obviously not happy with the girl.




"I'm sorry, is there something here I should know about," X12 says with a puzzled look between Monica and Jun Po.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: Thanks, good move

"He is at XXXX meters in front of me, XX meters from the wall. Michelle, if you can use the gate to create a prison, I'll lead your aim."

Jay take a aim and shoot again.

OOC: 
(Half) Shoot at fatigue mode
(Half) Lead Michelle if she agree with the idea or move to follow the opponent.
(Free) Use Leadership


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2005)

Johan rushes over the lynch mob.
"Get off her! You are supposed to be members of EPIC, not a pack of ravening beasts that do not understand that she is already defeated!"
If the rest of the students don't follow his words, starts trying to pull them off her while repeating "Stop it already" and Calm down!" If the mob gets cleared and it looks like she has suffered serious injuries, Johan will call for the healer among the students in the cafeteria (I'm quite sure Johan would remember if one of them had the talent) or administer first-aid, as approriate. He will also ask for the separation of Carl and Mr. Bunny before they wreck the whole cafeteria.

If it looks like the mob isn't scattering at all after a moment (a round, if we are still in combat mode at this point), he focuses for a moment gathering static (and some not so static) electricity around himself, breaking a few of the lights in the cafeteria in the process. He then starts again shoving aside the mob, making sure to not inflict serious damage on anybody.

*OoC:* possibly relevant: Diplomacy +0. Medicine +2.
In back-up plan, use Extra Effort to gain extra of Energy Field on Datalink, not spending a HP to negate the fatigue at this point. Pulling punch on the jolts to get them stunned at most.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Looking uncomfortable during Jun Po’s admonishing 

“I don’t remember doing that to you.”  A frown appears on Michael’s face.  “Look, I am s…”



			
				Monica said:
			
		

> ”Hey Jun… What’s going on?”




Michael’s blushing largely goes un-noticed behind his scruffy cheeks and displeasure at hybrid person the second’s arrival.

"Hey X, How's your brain?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

*Michelle: HP 5/5, Protection 8, Status unhurt*

"No go, he is too far away for me to cage him." Michelle tells him as she lifts off the ground and flys towards where Jay has told her where he is.

ooc: There is no way I can cage him if he is 200 feet away. Would Jay even know about her abilities?

As she reaches the maximum distance that she can fly she will shoot at the fleeing person, guessing where they are.

powers: flight (half move), flight (half move), energy blast: extra area effect (heroic surge) [max range unless friendly target is within distance i.e. Tara, Thunder, building with glass]

ooc: double move (80') firing energy blast (unknown distance) area effect (80') Hopefully this "should" put the enemy within the area effect


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Protection 8*

"Johan's right, guys, calm down.  Her only crime at this point is only B&E, no need to hurt her," Sanjay yells, trying to get everyone to back off.  If she doesn't look badly hurt, he'll extend the cord to bind her completely.  If she is hurt, he'll try and help tend to her.

"Loki, the comms are down.  Want to see if you can find a senior member, let them know there might be others sneaking around here?"

*Diplomacy +2 to assist Johan, and either Transmutation (Snare +7) to immobolize or Medicine -1 to assist in administering first aid.*


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2005)

*Speed Demon HP 5/5* 

Taking advantage of this poor souls stunned condition, Vince tosses him to the ground and sits with all his weight on the man's chest.  (Grapple?)

"Sooooooo....How many more of you are around here and *why did you do something so incredibly stupid*?"  he finishes with a gnashing of teeth and a slamming of his claws into the ground near the prone mans face.  (That would be my intimidation...)


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

OUTSIDE
Jay and Michelle*
_Initiatives: Thunder 20, M-Tac 18, Jay 17, Michelle 14, Tara 13

OOC:  You guys are famous, so I'd say yeah, he has the basics of your powers, especially if you were in South America._

Jay sets his sights on the invisible man fleeing through the trees, squeezing off another shot.  It zips between trees, blows through a shrub and slams into his foe.  The man staggers, leaning against a tree momentarily before staggering forward slowly.

_Attack roll:  24 hits, even with cover
Fortitude save (DC18):  17 fails (exhausted)_

Michelle follows the beam and drops a magnetic bomb into the area.  A wave of energy slams through the trees like a hurricane, sending them whipping about violently.

_Reflex save (DC18):  15 fails
Damage save (DC23):  8 -- VP becomes 11 fails (1S, KO)_

As the trees return, now devoid of their fall leaves, to their upright forms, a man dressed in black leathery armor shimmers into view among the foliage, takes one lurching step and collapses forward.  Tara quickly leaps upon the man, picking him up easily.

"Hey!  This guy's from M-Tac!" she shouts back to you.

"You might want to cover your ears," Thunder calls down, the air surging with electricity as he looks towards headquarters.  Looking over where he is gazing you see the main door swing open on its own.  Then there is a powerful _BARK_ and another member of M-Tac shimmers into view, frozen in place.  Pooky struts out of the headquarters and pees on the man's leg.

"Never mind," Thunder says, settling instead for flying over far faster than you could hope to accomplish.  He sets down and clamps a hand down on the man's shoulder.  As the time freeze fades, the man offers no resistance.  Obviously the thought of being deep fried had the desired effect.

*Speed Demon*
_OOC: That is so nice of you not to murdilate him that I don't even need to make a roll _

Whipping his tail about the stunned man's leg, Vince pulls his feet from under him.  Plopping down on his new leather couch, Vince exerts immense demon influence that would probably frighten even the very drunk and very stupid.

"Five, not that it matters now," the man says nervously, managing to deactivate his cloaking suit now that he's been captured.  "One of the others saw her.  We suspected you'd broke her out and now we have our proof."

Kodiak lumbers up, and Rebound bounces down beside you, deflating with a WSSSSH.  "Hey now, what's this about now?" Rebound asks.  "Hey, he's M-Tac," he observes now that he's closer.

"Never a dull moment, eh comrades?" Kodiak says as he comes up.  He leaves you to your intimidating and retrieves his ball.  "Before you eat him, please find out how many inflitrators there are," Kodiak rumbles in a low voice.

*CAFETERIA*
It takes a few minutes, but with Neutron's help... ok mostly because of Neutron... you manage to save the M-Tac agent from serious harm.  She's beaten up quite well, obviously disoriented but her armor and helmet saved her from the worst of the harm.  As the students move away, Neutron easily binds her completely.  She does, however, manage to roll to a sitting position.

"I bet I can find one in under ten seconds," Loki quips, waving to someone behind you.

"What is going on here?" comes a french accented voice as Empath makes her presence known.  Cosmo is with her.

"Tada!" Loki says with a flourish.

Empath looks from the battered M-Tac agent, to the fray at the buffet table and finally to a pole dancing image of Raisa.  "Raisa, Cosmo," she says.  "Get Carl off the bunny before he hurts himself."

"Alrighty then," Raisa says.

"Bah, we missed the fun.  I didn't even get to bite anyone," says Cosmo with a smirk.

"Neutron, Loki," she says.  "I need you to..."

"A GHOST!" comes a terrified scream from Jennifer, interrupting Empath and drawing everyone's attention, including that of the M-Tac agent.

"Target found!" exclaims the agent into her helmet.  She actually tries to move but just flops to her side.  Jennifer panics and in a flash, vanishes into the big screen television.  Mr. Bunny is sucked along for the ride, depositing Carl face first into the breakfast buffet.  The TV cracks, then explodes towards the wall in a shower of sparks, leaving everyone blinking their eyes.

Dara wanders out from behind a table.  "I found my apple!" she says cheerfully.  "What's going on?" she asks, looking around at the carnage and biting into her apple.

*TARMAC
X12 and Michael*


> "I'm sorry, is there something here I should know about," X12 says with a puzzled look between Monica and Jun Po.



"Nothing a long conversation regarding proper dress won't solve," Jun Po says bluntly.  "And that is a conversation you and I obviously need to have, Monica," she adds to the girl.  Monica actually looks more than a little embarassed by the oriental woman's blunt, and scolding, tone.



> “Look, I am s…”



"It is difficult to appologize for something you do not remember doing.  But you do remember what you did to Vincent, do you not?  Or am I mistaken?  I am certain X12 does if you do not," she says to the healer.

"Thunder said you have acted with remarkable poise given your interaction with the villain Prophet, both in China and in England.  How do you feel, X12?" she asks.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *CAFETERIA*
> It takes a few minutes, but with Neutron's help... ok mostly because of Neutron... you manage to save the M-Tac agent from serious harm.  She's beaten up quite well, obviously disoriented but her armor and helmet saved her from the worst of the harm.  As the students move away, Neutron easily binds her completely.  She does, however, manage to roll to a sitting position.
> 
> "I bet I can find one in under ten seconds," Loki quips, waving to someone behind you.
> ...




"Thanks, Loki.  You're the most efficient lazy bastard I know," Sanjay replies with a smirk.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Empath looks from the battered M-Tac agent, to the fray at the buffet table and finally to a pole dancing image of Raisa.  "Raisa, Cosmo," she says.  "Get Carl off the bunny before he hurts himself."
> 
> "Alrighty then," Raisa says.
> 
> "Bah, we missed the fun.  I didn't even get to bite anyone," says Cosmo with a smirk.




Sanjay looks like he's about to reply and then just shakes his head.  "Nah, that one's too easy."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Neutron, Loki," she says.  "I need you to..."
> 
> "A GHOST!" comes a terrified scream from Jennifer, interrupting Empath and drawing everyone's attention, including that of the M-Tac agent.
> 
> ...




Sanjay stares cockeyed at Dara for a moment before looking back at the M-Tac agent.  "You were after the klepto?  Sheesh, you coulda just knocked on the door and asked for her.  We would have delivered her with a pretty bow attached."  

He turns to Johan.  "Dude, that girl's caused nothing but grief from minute one.  What were you thinking releasing her?  She wants to go back to that jackass Split, so you know there's a lot more wrong with her than the sticky fingers."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2005)

With a shifting of his weight to make sure the M-TAC guy is even less comforable under his girth, Vince responds to Kodiak, "There's 5 of them and I think they are after that chick that I captured when Split assaulted the place."

With a slight hop Vince drops his weight back onto the M-TAC's chest to knock the wind from him, "Isn't that right?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2005)

"Thank you for revealing it was me who released her, I'm sure she" Johan nods towards the bound M-Tac, "appreciates the information. And regarding Jennifer, I'll discuss the matter later, right now I need to catch up to her before she gets herself hurt."
Johan enters the currents without further ado. If he can now communicate with ARIS, he ask for Jennifer's whereabouts. If that isn't an option, then he'll try to locate some kind of cyber trace of her and Mr. Bunny. And if even that fails, he'll just head to a direction that feels like the correct one in his gut.

Presuming, of course, that he doesn't come across a battlefield when he gets to the digital world.

Was Jennifer looking at the M-Tac when she screamed about a ghost?


----------



## Gideon (Apr 12, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

_WOW, she did just say that._  Michael's jaw drops slightly open as Jun Po unabashidly rips into Monica.  _She was just kind of doing the same thing to me._

"Yeah, I remember ugly and his wing.  I can't even remember why I was so mad at him though."  Michael looks distinctly embarassed and uncomfortable reliving those minutes in his head.  "That had to suck...a lot."

Recovering slightly Michael gives X12 a big, take one step forward, friendly slap on the back.  "X here has been standing up to the big baddies like a champ.  Thunder, Prophet, and Jackal."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2005)

Jay walk to the man Michelle just knock out. He looks at the man. "Nice work Michelle. Just what it needed. I'm not sure I would have got him another time, he was pretty well covered by the trees. Thunder, where do you want him to be carried?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

"Thanks," she responds to Jay's comment, "but the big question is why M-tac is here snooping around in the first place. Epic and them have never had the best relationship but this is really pushing it." She pauses for a moment putting 2 and 2 together.

"It has to be Jennifer, they were plenty pissed the first time they came around, probably decided to look around without asking first... not to smart but I can see why they did it."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2005)

"Before she gets herself hurt?" Sanjay says as Johan disappears.  "I think he means before she breaks into someone else's room and trashes the place."

He looks at the tied up M-Tac agent.  "So what you want we should do with her, boss?" he says to Empath.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2005)

"Jennifer? Who is that girl?" ask Jay. He looks at the M-Tac soldier for a moment. "Nice camo suit. I think my father has been working on something like that without much success... Tara, I suggest you to strip him of all his gadget, just to be sure he won't have the chance to use any of them against us."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

DORMS*
*Johan*
You zip into the open cables left by Jennifer and Mr. Bunny's hasty entrance into cyberspace.  ARIS appears to be a fair bit scrambled at the moment, making travelling a bit slow, but it also appears that rapid reprogramming is taking place, courtesy of Sanchez.  Despite the jumbled path, it isn't all that hard to find where Jennifer and Mr. Bunny went off to.

You emerge into your room through an electrical outlet, one that quickly melts into an unuseable state.  Jennifer is jamming a lot of things into a big dufflebag.  Clothes, most of which don't belong to her; knicknacks and jewelry of the same ilk.  An EPIC headset, one of your gloves from your armor, a collar from Pooky and one of Titan's capes all can be seen stuffed within.  Mr. Bunny sits patiently by, blowing one floppy ear out of his eye repeatedly.

When you appear, she instantly sets into you.  "Ghosts are here!  We gotta go before they get me!  They're bad; always watching, but you can't see them back!  You promised we could go, so lets go!  I'll be safe with Mister Split!"

"Wraa!" Mr. Bunny says in agreement.

*TARMAC*


			
				Michael said:
			
		

> "X here has been standing up to the big baddies like a champ. Thunder, Prophet, and Jackal."



"So I have been told," Jun Po says.  

As she speaks, you see Trailblazer, Anna and seven Johan's jogging across the field towards Headquarters, a tied up man carried by six of the duplicates.

"I am most impressed with the actions Thunder has briefly informed me of," she says, ignoring the jogging figures.  As she says this, your headsets blare into life, sharply whining in both of your ears.  Michael is far more badly affected, but thankfully it is very short lived.  Jun Po, who you notice is wearing one of the comms, doesn't even flinch.

"Sorry, kiddies and old coots alike," Sanchez comes across the comms.  "But I did purch ARIS of the little scrambler dumped into her by those M-Tac bozo's."

"Good work, Sanchez," Thunder comes across the comms.  "Demon says there were just five, so it looks like we have all of them.  Good work, people."

That excitement done with, Jun Po continues her discussion.  "Now Michael, I do wish you to cease referring to Vincent in derogatory terms.  You are hardly one to make judgements against someone based on appearence, given your often used unpleasant form.  And I do think, given the violence of your last meeting, that an apology to Vincent would be a very encouraging thing to see."  She considers something for a moment, then adds.  "Perhaps, when you do, you should take Raisa with you.  Or your brother, as long as he does not force the situation to deteriorate.  Actually, take both.  I have a feeling Vincent is not going to be all that receptive."

"Now, while I know this long ago turned into a lecture, all three of you need to realize that this is not simply another school for any of you.  You must set an example for the other students and for the public at large.  It is vital, if you wish to stay a part of this organization, which I love dearly, that you learn to act in a manner befitting of a member of EPIC.  This would exclude such things as bullying," she says to Michael, "open and vocal arguments with your leaders," she says to X12, "and openly promiscuous dress and activities," she says to Monica.

"I have high opinions of all of you, even if I, at times, assume a scolding tone.  You have all worked very hard to earn a spot on EPIC.  And I know you will work equally hard to keep those positions," she says, seeming rather cheerful.  "Lecture over," she announces.  "Feel free to go and find out what is going on.  I have a great deal of dusting to do in my quarters unless anyone has anything constructive to add."

Monica surprises you both by saying, "I'll go change."  She quickly changes into hybrid form, then fully into tiger form and, after rubbing against X12, lunges off towards the dorm.

Jun Po starts to walk towards the dorms and Michael hears her say, "Of course, Kyle.  ARIS, where is Johan?  And the non-duplicating one?  Thank you."  She changes direction towards the boys dorm.

*THE WAR ROOM*
With the situation contained, the various senior members get the rest of you to gather in the War Room with your prisoners.  Jay, Michelle, Tara and Thunder, accompanied by Pooky, arrive first with their two prisoners.  Neutron, Loki, Empath and Cosmo leave Raisa and Dara to deal with Carl and bring their tied up agent next.  They are quickly followed by Vince, Rebound and Kodiak and an exceedingly nervous M-Tac operative.

Vince instantly realizes there are only four present and is just about to say something when Trailblazer, Anna and Johan (the dumb one) come in with a fifth operative, carried in by six Johans, who promptly dump him unceremoniously on the floor.

A few moments later, your comms (for those of you wearing them) blare to life, whining sharply in your ears.  The blast is short lived and followed by Sanchez coming across the comms.

"Sorry, kiddies and old coots alike," Sanchez comes across the comms.  "But I did purch ARIS of the little scrambler dumped into her by those M-Tac bozo's."

"Good work, Sanchez," Thunder comes across the comms.  "Demon says there were just five, so it looks like we have all of them.  Good work, people," he says mostly to all of you standing and sitting in the room.  With ARIS working, he sends Jun Po to corall the other Johan and Jennifer.

"Well, quite an exciting day, everyone.  Now, for how to handle this particular situation.  I'm open for suggestions," he says, and you notice the senior members smirk a bit and not say a dang thing.  It looks like it's class time for the lot of you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 14, 2005)

_"Well, I'm not exactly sure how happy she's going to be when all this settles,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he heads to his quarters.  He slips in quietly, avoiding anyone else as much as he can, and locks his door behind him once he's in his quarters.

"ARIS - please prepare directions from the HQ to this address," he says, then rattles off the address for Jasman.  "Also, please schedule me a meeting with Thunder to discuss a trip to meet with Jasman."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2005)

"Calm down, Jennifer," Johan says as he walks over and puts a hand reassuringly on her shoulder. "You saw that we managed to subdue her, they're just humans. And I am sure that all of them have been captured or driven away by now. Besides, wouldn't Mr. Split be very proud of you when you could tell him how you have become stronger and were able to face your oppressors without running away?"
Johan gives Jennifer a friendly smile. "You are more than safe here, Mr. Bunny and I will not let any harm come to you. So why don't we just head to the War Room like Thunder asked us before we should leave?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2005)

"First thing, it would be nice to know why they have come here. Why don't we listen to them." Jay looks at the M-Tac soldier brought by Kodiak "Let gives them a chance to explain themselves. If they do not cooperate, we will advise. How many laws did they break by doing what they did? What legal power do we have over them? I suppose they will be hard to touch throught the law."

Jay pause for a moment, scanning around the people he has. As his eyes come to Empath, he adds "And are we in our right to probe them if they don't cooperate?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2005)

"Its pretty obvious that they were here for Jennifer," Michelle states starting to pace, "but since you are new here you wouldn't know that." She adds giving Jay a small smile.

"It would seem that there are 3 obvious choices. One," she says still pacing, "give her back to Split... but that is wrong on so many levels I'm not even going to start. Two, give her back to M-Tac. Personal feelings aside, I don't think that would be the right choice either, she doesn't really know the difference between right and wrong so should she be punished for it?" She stops pacing as a dark look crosses her face. "Even if she did take my jewerly," she mutters quietly.

"Lastly," she says with a sigh, "is we keep her here... She is a mutant so EPIC has some responsiblity to try and straighten her out but we can't continue to let her run rampant. So I was thinking if we could neutralise her powers, like Split did to us with those bracelets on the mag-lev but make it so she couldn't take it off. It could even contain a tracking device, that way her powers are controlled and she is being watched all the time, which would make M-tac happy and EPIC could have a chance at rehabiliating her."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 14, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Standing there by himself all of sudden, Michael just looks around slightly.  "Um...I guess I'll go find Cos and Raisa then."

Heading over into the building proper he starts walking over to the mess hall "ARIS, Where are Cosmo and Raisa."

As Michael stalks into the mess hall he sees Carl, lying food splattered with a dumb look on his face, and the Odd-but-amazingly-attractive Couple that is Dara and Raisa.  With a smile stamped on his face, Michael walks over to the group of them "Her Raisa, I was wondering if you wouldn't mind helping me later.  I have to talk to Ug-Vince and I don't really want to get into a fight.  Figured you could watch my back?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2005)

"Ok, Split, I know him, Carl talk about it, but I still miss who is Jennifer and why Split would be interested with her. Or M-Tac. I suppose she is not in good term with the law, but why?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2005)

EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

*Johan*
"Nuh uhhhh!" Jennifer says.  She points at ARIS and the screen shows the war room with the majority of EPIC there and five trussed up members of M-Tac.  "We gotta get away.  There's still a ghost out there.  There are always two of them."

There's a knock at the door.

*X12*
"I'm sorry.  Your access to my database has been termporaily suspended.  Please use one of the public terminals in the library or common area," ARIS responds.

*Michael*
Raisa tosses Carl a towel but avoids offering a helping hand up.

"Oooo, I wonder if Vince is still mad," Dara says, eating yet another apple.

"Yeah, I wonder," Raisa says sarcastically.  "Constant heckling and dismemberment; why would he still be mad?  Honestly, Michael, I have some serious doubts at my ability to actually stop someone that can go supersonic."

"I could kneecap him," Carl says, getting up and towering over the rest of you.  He kind of sounds serious.

"Bad Carl," Dara scolds.

"Hey, whatever," Carl says, heading for the door.  "Just an offer."

*WAR ROOM*


			
				Michelle said:
			
		

> It could even contain a tracking device



Thunder gst a strange expression at that point.  "Hmmm... tracking device," he mutters.



> "And are we in our right to probe them if they don't cooperate?"



"I do not believe it will matter if they co-operate or not.  They can't really tell us anything we don't already know, Jeremy," Empath syas.



> "Ok, Split, I know him, Carl talk about it, but I still miss who is Jennifer and why Split would be interested with her. Or M-Tac. I suppose she is not in good term with the law, but why?"



"Kodiak, would you take our guests to a holding room.  I think we're pretty much done with them," Thunder says.  Kodiak and Trailblazer take several Johans and the five M-Tac agents out of the War Room, leaving their gear behind.

"Well, Split came to get blood samples from the institute and Jennifer was the one that disabled ARIS completely.  She can merge with computer and electronic systems, travel inside them losing her physical body, and animate or control machines.  She can even take entities and objects from the virtual world and keep them sustained in ours.  That's why Split was using her, and why M-Tac wants to lock her up.

"Let's just hope they don't find out Johan broker her out can do the same things now," he says with a shake of his head.

"I can't do none of that junk," Johan says.

"The smart Johan, numnuts," Cosmo says, kicking his feet up on the table.

"Oh.  Hey!" protests numnuts... errrr Johan.  Anna punches Cosmo in the arm.  Cosmo just smirks.

"Cool it," Thunder says.

"Guess you shouldn'ta told that chick Johan broke Jennifer out of jail, huh Sanjay?" Loki says to Neutron with a laugh.  "Uh, did I say Sanjay?  I meant Vince...uh... Cos... uh... I'm pretty sure it was Dara actually.  Yes, definitely Dara," Loki says with an embarassed grin.

"Way to go, Sport!" Cosmo laughs.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *WAR ROOM*
> Thunder gets a strange expression at that point.  "Hmmm... tracking device," he mutters.




Sanjay stares ahead, oblivious to this.*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Guess you shouldn'ta told that chick Johan broke Jennifer out of jail, huh Sanjay?" Loki says to Neutron with a laugh.  "Uh, did I say Sanjay?  I meant Vince...uh... Cos... uh... I'm pretty sure it was Dara actually.  Yes, definitely Dara," Loki says with an embarassed grin.
> 
> "Way to go, Sport!" Cosmo laughs.




"Wuh..." Sanjay says before turning to glare at Randall, then at Cosmo.  He then turns sheepishly to Thunder.  "Erm...I didn't mean to tell her anything.  I was just cutting into him for doing something dumb without considering the consequences," he explains...with a straight face.

*Paranoid as _I_ am though, I think this is somehow...indirectly related to Neutron...


----------



## Elementor (Apr 16, 2005)

"If we are tracking Split I am totally in."  Vince's gaze drifts across all the faces in the room lingering for a moment on Thunder, "He is still in possession of my wing and I want it back."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 16, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

"Thanks Carl,  It would be hard for him to run that way, but I don't think thats gonna help."  Michael gives a wry grin at the kneecaping and Carl's easy manner about disfiguring someone.

Michael gives a shrug "Well, You can come if you want Raisa."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2005)

*Johan, 5/5 HP, half-way done with getting armor on*

Johan looks surprised.
"Are you saying that there is a sixth M-Tac on the perimeter? For five of them seemed to have already been captured," desbite the fact that he isn't completely sure if Jennifer is correct or not, Johan starts pulling on his armor (including the glove that Jennifer packed in her bag). The knock comes when he is only half-way done. He grabs his gadget harness and turns to Jennifer. "Please hide in ARIS for the moment, and wait for me before leaving anywhere, okay. I wouldn't want anything happening to you."
He starts pulling his harness on and goes to the door.
"Who is it?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 16, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Well, Split came to get blood samples from the institute and Jennifer was the one that disabled ARIS completely. She can merge with computer and electronic systems, travel inside them losing her physical body, and animate or control machines. She can even take entities and objects from the virtual world and keep them sustained in ours. That's why Split was using her, and why M-Tac wants to lock her up.




Jay nods to show he understood.

_No wonder she is the center of attraction. Knowledge is power... don't remember who said that first, but if she can broke out in any terminal like throught paper rice, I don't blame M-Tac to want to lock her up. Now, wanting and doing is two things._



			
				Loki said:
			
		

> "Guess you shouldn'ta told that chick Johan broke Jennifer out of jail, huh Sanjay?"




Jay's face show some surprise at first but quickly relax.

_Now an EPIC member help someone broke out of prison? Well, I should hear the whole story first before judging, but relation with M-Tac will be colder now I suppose._

"I think I'll need to be brief a bit more about that case, but that can wait later, but one last thing, someone knows how M-Tac have learn Jennifer was here? Or it is just a common knowledge she escape and hide here?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 17, 2005)

Pausing for a second, X12 hefts up something from the desk and throws it into (and hopefully through) his ARIS screen.

"Screw him, then.  Thunder wants to cut me off, then I'll just go on my own," X12 says.


X12 closes his door behind him and heads for the library.  He calls up directions from HQ to Jasman's address and prepares to leave.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
"Always work in pairs," Jennifer says.  "My glove!" she shrieks as you try to reclaim your glove from her bag.  A brief tug of war ensues that you strongly doubt you will be able to win.  She also adamantly shakes her head when you mention hiding in ARIS.

"Ghosts are sneaky.  They can follow me and make me leave when they want," she says with obvious fear, jumping when the knock comes on the door.  "Don't answer it!  It could be a ghost!"

"It is Jun Po," comes the calm reply.  "Please open the door."  She is speaking in flawless Mandarin leaving you with little doubt as to her veracity.

*X12*
_You may detail how you are going to leave the compound _

*Michael*
"I have to see a rabbit about a gun," Carl says exiting the cafeteria.

"I need to see a cat about some clothes," Dara says suddenly, exploding into movement and running towards the dorms with a squeal.

Raisa shakes her head.  "Calm her down China did not," Raisa says.  "Alright, I'll come if you want, but I don't think Vince is going to be all that receptive.  I mean, this is just asking to get hit; why even bother?"

*WAR ROOM*


			
				Neutron said:
			
		

> "Wuh..." Sanjay says before turning to glare at Randall, then at Cosmo. He then turns sheepishly to Thunder. "Erm...I didn't mean to tell her anything. I was just cutting into him for doing something dumb without considering the consequences," he explains...with a straight face.



Thunder really looks like he wants to say something to you, but manages to hold his tongue.

"It doesn't matter," Empath says.  "Whether you told them or not, they would have found out when they came in force to reclaim Jennifer, probably from her."



			
				Vince said:
			
		

> "If we are tracking Split I am totally in." Vince's gaze drifts across all the faces in the room lingering for a moment on Thunder, "He is still in possession of my wing and I want it back."



"What the heck you gonna do with it anyway, sweetie," Sanchez says, coming into the room, a toolbelt around her waist.  "Bronze it and hang it on your wall?"

"Glue it to your back so you can be even uglier?" Cosmo suggests.  Empath whaps him on the back of the head.

"Oh, oh, I know!  You could attach it to a helmet and use it a speed fin!" Loki jumps in, creating a little illusion of Vince with a big winglike fin on his head running down the table.  Loki too gets cuffed.

"Both of you can be quiet or leave," Empath suggests.

"I have a little problem using Jennifer as bait," Thunder says to Vince.  "But I'll get over it.  It will have to wait, however.  We all have a more important job to handle starting tomorrow."



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "I think I'll need to be brief a bit more about that case, but that can wait later, but one last thing, someone knows how M-Tac have learn Jennifer was here? Or it is just a common knowledge she escape and hide here?"



"That I don't know.  Yet," Thunder says.

"Probably will soon though," Sanchez says.  "Saw a black M-Tac hovership heading in from the city on my way up here.  Not really moving in a hurry mind you.  Well, I'm in need of breakfast," she says, unconcerned, heading out the door.

ARIS breeps to life.  "Incoming communication."

The screen blinks on to reveal Captain Carmella Majors on the screen, cybernetic eye and expressionless face in all it's glory.  "Requesting permission to land," she says without emotion.  "Have my agents ready for transport," she says.

"You can land on the Tarmac and wait for an escort to Headquarters.  We'll discuss your agents when you arrive," Thunder responds, shutting down communications with that.  "What a fun start to the day," he says with a sigh.

"Who wants to play escort to the Major?" Thunder asks.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2005)

Sanjay rolls his eyes.  He doesn't really want to deal with Robo-lady, but sees an opportunity to try and make up for his earlier lack of discretion.  "Yeah, I'll go get her."  He rises in the air, pausing only to hear any final instructions before zipping off towards the tarmac.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 17, 2005)

"I'll go with Sanjay, Captain Majors might not have come alone."  Vince turns and walks casually out of the room before kicking in his superspeed and dashing alongside Neutron to the Tarmac.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2005)

"Calm down, please. I'm sure the other ghost was amidst the captured M-Tac." _Though the odd number does lend some credit to her claim._
Johan opens the door for Jun Po, though right now he thinks everything is falling apart around him.
"What is it? Jennifer just saw a ghost, literally, so this is not exactly the best of times to chat, I'm afraid."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> "That I don't know. Yet,"






			
				Sanchez said:
			
		

> "Probably will soon though. Saw a black M-Tac hovership heading in from the city on my way up here. Not really moving in a hurry mind you. Well, I'm in need of breakfast,"




"Talking about it, maybe she has a tracking device on her. Someone could look for that."



			
				Thunder said:
			
		

> "Who wants to play escort to the Major?"





"I'll be interested to escort her. Better to know now with who I may have to deal in the futur." As he says that, he can't stop his body to become more straight, as he use to be when he talk to a superior.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Smiling a Carl's bunny and much less so at Dara's cat.  Michael looks at Raisa with something like determination.

"Have to say sorry.  Just cause he is ugly and a little snobbish doesn't make ripping the guy's wing off good.  I am cool with me after I say sorry.  He can do whatever he wants."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 18, 2005)

_X12 heads out to an unoccupied exit from the library were he can observe the main gates and watches for several minutes, waiting for an opportune time to attempt to slip out.  With the arrival of the M-Tac carrier, he will wait and attempt to slip out during the commotion.  He will attempt to leave through the front gate by simply walking out while everyone else (other than ARIS obviously) is otherwise occupied.  If he cannot, he will attempt to Disable the mechanisms holding the gate shut (Disable Device)._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Erm...I didn't mean to tell her anything.  I was just cutting into him for doing something dumb without considering the consequences," he explains...with a straight face.




"Well thats irony for you." Michelle whispers to Tara



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Who wants to play escort to the Major?" Thunder asks.




"We'll go too," Michelle adds volunteering herself and Tara. "Ah, right after I get changed that is."  she says smiling sheepishly as she heads towards the change rooms.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*


			
				Johan said:
			
		

> "What is it? Jennifer just saw a ghost, literally, so this is not exactly the best of times to chat, I'm afraid."



Jun Po's eyebrows arch just a little.  "It is fortunate for you, then, that I did not come for idle conversation," she says, stepping into your room.  Despite being dressed in a long dress that somewhat restricts movement, she manages to get in without fouling her outfit or doing more than brush by you.  She quicly spots the young girl and her ever so inconspicuous sidekick.  "You must be Jennifer," she says with a small smile.

"Um... yup, that's me," Jennifer says.

"My name is Jun Po."

"Ohhh.  You're one of the bad people Mr. Split warned me about," Jennifer says bluntly.

Jun Po smirks slightly.  "I do not believe Mr. Split has correctly classified me when grouping me with the 'bad people,'" Jun Po says patiently.  "Thunder has asked me to ensure you are kept safe until the Mutant Tactical officers have left the base."

"Johan and Mr. Bunny keep me safe!" Jennifer says.

"Wraa!" exclaims Mr. Bunny.

"Does he now?  And you are confident in their ability to protect you?"

"Yup!"

"Wraa!" exclaims Mr. Bunny.

"And what about you, Johan.  How confident are you?"

You can't quite place your finger on it, but something in her tone carries more than a question.  It' carries the subtle suggestion of danger.

*Michael*
"Alright, but let's wait at least until after M-Tac is gone," Raisa says.  Somehow, she still has a full plate of food balanced on her hand.  "And after breakfast.  Chef can make something better for you than jerky," she says, poking you in the ribs on the way by.

"What were you and Cosmo plotting," she asks, sitting nearby.  "Not going back to being the most hated people around I hope."

*WAR ROOM*
"Don't let her bring any weapons or scanning devices, guys," Thunder says as Neutron and Speed Demon turn to leave.  Neutron flies out of the War Room, Vince zipping along in tow.

"Hey, wait up!" Anna says, bursting out of the room with a woosh.  "Weeee!"

"Aw man," Johan says with a sigh.  "I just can't keep up," he complains, banging his head on the table.



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "Talking about it, maybe she has a tracking device on her. Someone could look for that."



"M-Tac gives every one of their operatives subdermal locating devices.  Typically on the back of their right wrist," Thunder says.



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "I'll be interested to escort her. Better to know now with who I may have to deal in the future."



"No, stick around here.  Empath can get you coded into ARIS so you can have access to the system."

"Yes, this will take just a moment," Empath says, moving from behind Cosmo and Loki towards a terminal.  "Come over here, Jeremy, and introduce yourself to ARIS as you'd like to be adressed."



			
				Michelle said:
			
		

> "Well thats irony for you." Michelle whispers to Tara



"No, that's normal," Tara responds.



			
				Michelle said:
			
		

> "We'll go too," Michelle adds volunteering herself and Tara. "Ah, right after I get changed that is." she says smiling sheepishly as she heads towards the change rooms.



"They'll be there before you get changed," Tara says.  "Don't waste your time."

"Change?  Good lord no," Cosmo says.  "Um... after you went to all that work getting your outfit," he says with a slightly embarassed toothy grin.  "Not that black and grey doesn't suit you," he adds quickly.

Loki makes kissy faces behind Cosmo secretly.  Tara is desperately trying not to laugh.

*IN THE SCHOOL
X12*
As you lurk watching the front gate, you see Vince, Anna and Neutron heading off towards the Tarmac as you see a black hovership heading towards the compound.  Soon afterwards, Kodiak and Trailblazer stroll out to the gate and effect some sort of repairs.  It only seems to take a few minutes before they head back into Headquarters.

As you stare out the door, you hear a faint tapping of a cane on the floor, coming towards you from the school office.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2005)

Sanjay sets down on the Tarmac and watches the hovership land.  "This Majors chick gives me the wigs, y'know?" he says to Vince and Anna.  "There's only so much you can replace with cybernetics before you become more machine than human."  He pauses and scratches his jaw, a nervous habit, as his metallic skin doesn't itch.  "No weapons or scanning devices...how do we know that eye isn't a weapon or scanning device?" he adds, awaiting the captain's emergence from the hovercraft.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2005)

*Jay, 4/4, Healthy, [4,2,2]*

Jeremy walks up to the terminal. He looks a moment at it and tells. "Jeremy Alfredson York". He pause and asks Empath with a lower voice "The name is enough?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2005)

"If I can hold myself against Stryke, I think there aren't too many threats Mr. Bunny and I can't stave off. Presuming, of course, that retreating to a more advantageous position is not an available option," Johan says to Jun Po as he gets back to the process of getting his armor on, abandoning his glove in Jennifer's care for the time being. Despite his words, Johan does not have absolute confidence in his own abilities. However, seeing as how Mr. Bunny was on equal standing with Carl, he does have confidence that they can indeed hold off most attackers.
While he notices nothing clearly wrong, there is a nagging feeling at the back of his head telling him that _something_ isn't right.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 19, 2005)

_X12 slips out, not waiting to be seen by whomever is coming down the hall.  He makes his way for the main gate and attempts to exit the compound._


----------



## Gideon (Apr 19, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

"Fair enough."  Michael grumbles and then starts piling a plate full of food.  Food that hasn't found the ground yet.  

"Has someone else stepped up to be the most hated guy at school, yet?  I'll give 'em the position."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 20, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No weapons or scanning devices...how do we know that eye isn't a weapon or scanning device?"




"Just turn all that metal junk to cotton candy or something.  I doubt it could shoot or transmit much then.  Of course that might not be great for her health...."  Rubbing his chin Vince continues, "Well, lets just ask them to hand all their toys over and see what happens.  Be ready though.  I wouldn't put it past them to ambush us."

Seeing the craft getting closer, Vince kicks in his superspeed while his tail flits nervously behind him.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
"I see," Jun Po says calmly, closing her eyes.

As you crouch down to put on a shin-plate, you notice her rise up to the balls of her feet an instant before she launches a kick up over your head.  There's a loud rip of fabric followed by an "Ungh!" and a crash into the wall behind you.  With amazing agility, Jun Po handsprings over you, hands and feet aglow, and strikes at something you can't see.  There's another cry of pain then a hole is blasted in your wall out to the hallway.  There's a slight static discharge and the lower legs of a person dressed in armor that looks just like the armor you saw on the M-Tac agents on ARIS' screen come into view.

"Wow!" exclaims Jennifer

"Wraa!" exclaims Mr. Bunny.

"I loved this dress," Jun Po sighs, straightening her dress that is sporting a thigh high rip up the side.  "Well, since you have everything under control, I'll just go change," she says, pulling the door open.  Carl is standing there, looking over at the unconscious man hanging out of the wall.

"Hey, great.  I don't have to kick down the door."

Mr. Bunny growls at the sound of Carl's voice, belches, and spits out half a gun barrel onto your bedroom floor.

*Neutron and Vince*
"We can always ask her," Anna says, straight faced.  "You are right though.  It is almost inhuman the way she shows no emotion.  I wonder if she has any other cybernetic bits."  The last part has a lot of interest for Anna, which is obvious in her tone.  "I don't think she'd her eye turned to cotton candy," Anna laughs.

The three of you reach the tarmac before the hovership, but it is there soon after, swinging in to make a perfect landing.  The rear ramp lowers the few feet to the ground and Captain Carmella Majors walks out.  Rather than her usual armor, she is dressed in a perfectly pressed police uniform.  Much to your surprise, she actually is a woman, and a well built one at that, and not a cyborg!  Well, other than her eye...

She turns and walks towards you, and you notice her glowing eye, a handgun holstered at her hip and a communication headset on her ear, its microphone extending halfway down her cheek.  As she approaches, her eye gains intensity and she looks over each of you in a disconcerting fashion.  After she finishes looking you over, her eye's glow dims to its normal level.

"You are my escort," she says in a voice devoid of emotion.  It's not a question, just a statement of fact.

"Can I ask her now?" Anna whispers to Neutron.

*Michael*
"I'm sure Cosmo is already occupying that position," Raisa says, chewing on her food.  "You better not go back to being his little lackey or it's rolled up paper time, mutt.  Not that I'll be here that long to make sure you stay on the straight and narrow.  Guess it's your choice and all that," she says, swallowing another bite.

*Jay*
As you ask Empath, a blue beam comes out of the terminal and scans you.

"Greetings, Jeremy.  I am ARIS," the computer addresses you.  "You may access me through any terminal in the school by voice command.  Do you have a codename you would like to be addressed as?"

*X12*
You dash out of the doors and across the parking lot to the main gates.  You feel the hair on the back of your neck tingle and you glance back, not to the school, but to the airstrip.  You see Vince and three others standing there.  You have no doubt that one of them is Captain Majors.

Just as you have no doubt that ARIS's cameras have picked you up.

It will be no problem to scale the fence, but you know ARIS has spotted you.  From here, it is about a half mile jog to the nearby Mag-Lev terminal.

*Downtown New York
Lynn Jenkins*
Your flight from the metropolis of Los Angeles was quick and relatively worry free.  The airport management didn't quite know what to make of your claim that in a year less a day that particular plane would suffer catastrophic failure due to a faulty fuel line in the wing, but rather than take a chance, they had mechanics check the plane.  Before boarding the Mag-Lev, a manager caught up with you and thanked you for the information.

From the airport, you set off aboard the famous Mag-Lev.  Almost instantly, you were beset with strong after-images of a large battle waged in the very car you are in.  Several mutant teens battled a terrorist and his several robots.  The scene moves far too quickly to get a true vision of strong details, and leaves you feeling more than a little ill.  Looking back on your decision to take a brief walk to clear your head, the illness wasn't all that bad.

Because you are lost!  Lost!  In New York!

You took a few turns and wound up smack dab in the middle of rush hour.  Bumping people, and worse their purses, clothes and briefcases, left you disoriented and desperate to get out of the way as images burst through your head unbidden.  Finally, you managed to take refuge in an underground mall, just now opening for business.

You are carrying your big dufflebag/suitcase that carries pretty much everything you own.  Tucked into your jeans pocket is the address and contact number for EPIC, so at least you aren't hopelessly and irrecoverably lost.

You find yourself standing in front of a souveineir shop and right in the front window are several shirts depicting various members of EPIC.  Thunder, Titan, Sanchez, Empath, Jun Po, Kodiak, Trailblazer, Nova, Sandstorm, Merlin, Metal Mistress, Cosmo, Speed Demon, Straightjacket and Neutron are all displayed prominantly.  There are others shown in the back of the store that aren't quite as familiar.

The young, average looking man opening the store isn't quite managing to get the door open.  You notice he's staring slack jawed at you, as are several other shopkeepers.  In fact, glancing down the mall, there are pobably twenty shopkeepers and a number of early shoppers all stopped what they are doing, staring at you.

All but that one scruffy man you see reflected in the window, standing just behind you, lifting your wallet from your dufflebag.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Condition: Healthy; Protection 8*

"Maybe later, Anna," Sanjay whispers back quickly, in a voice that infers she should just remain quiet.

"We are, Captain," he replies to the M-Tac agent.  "But before we take you to Headquarters, we must insist you not bring any weapons or scanning devices into the compound with you," he adds, awaiting her (hopeful) compliance.

Her appearance does little to calm the unease Sanjay feels talking to her.  "Sheesh, ARIS speaks with more emotion..." he thinks with a slight shiver.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Change?  Good lord no," Cosmo says.  "Um... after you went to all that work getting your outfit," he says with a slightly embarassed toothy grin.  "Not that black and grey doesn't suit you," he adds quickly.
> 
> Loki makes kissy faces behind Cosmo secretly.  Tara is desperately trying not to laugh.




Michelle blushes slightly until she spots Loki, coughing in a slightly sucessfull attempt to cover her laughter.

"Thunder, you said something about starting a new mission tomorrow."  She adds in quickly in an attempt to change the subject.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 20, 2005)

_"If I jump the fence, Kyle will just send Trailblazer or Vince after me, or worse... Majors and M-Tac,"_ X12 thinks to himself.  _"If it's Vince... I can probably get him to look the other way.  I'm going to hold off a few minutes and see if they head back towards HQ... if not, this might have to wait till later,"_ he finishes to himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2005)

"...nice. Thanks"
With mixed feelings of appreciation and humiliation, Johan goes over to the unconscious M-Tac and pulls him this side of the wall. "Is this the other ghost, per chance?"
He looks over the M-Tac to make sure he isn't in mortal danger, and confiscates any weapons and other gadgets.

And hopes really, really, really hard that Mr. Bunny and Carl don't start fighting again.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2005)

Jay looks at Empath somehow amuse. "I'll ask ARIS next time. He looks to know what he is doing." He looks back at ARIS and tells him. "Yes, I'll take my old codename: JAY. And if you remember what I have asked you sooner today, can you start to work on it. And add another folder now, named M-Tac, and just put the information about them in it."


----------



## Deva (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lynn - 4/4: A.O.K.*

Using the reflection in the window, as not to turn and startle the pick-pocket, Lynn will attempt to grab the mans wrist as he pulls the wallet from her bag. "Now, I am certain that I would appreciate whatever tragedies have beset you that have left you with no other option,"  She speaks softly, not wanting to draw more attention, and tries to  meet his eye in the reflection, "but as this is my first visit to your fair metropolis, I do hope you will reconsider and not validate an unreasonable stereotype of the crime of New York."


_ooc: Diplomacy(20)_


----------



## Gideon (Apr 20, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, Peachy keen*

Michael just looks at Raisa like she has 4 heads for a second.  "Your leaving?  Why the hell are you leaving?  Something I can help you with?"

The food on the tray and the little poke at his mutation go unnoticed at the shocking news.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 21, 2005)

Seeing X12 hanging around the front gates seems a bit odd to Vince (360 degree vision) but he is a little too busy to see what X12 is up to.

"Anyone else still onboard your craft Captain?  Mind if I take a quick look?"

Vince will scan the area for anyone invisible or otherwise.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
You manage to get any device the agent is carrying, save for his suit which seems fairly damaged as is.  However, your hope for non-confrontation is quickly becoming fruitless as Carl attempts to get by Jun Po to get at Mr. Bunny and Mr. Bunny gets up and starts coming towards Carl.

Normally, a pair of eight foot tall combatants would hold the advantage over a five foot tall oriental woman.  Today, this is not such the case.

A few moments later, as both youth and troll are laying prone on either side of the door, Jun Po has a very displeased look on her face.

"This nonsense will stop now," Jun Po says commandingly.

"That thing ate my damn gun!" Carl protests.  Mr. Bunny belches and pats his stomach.

"We will have Sanchez make you a new one.  And you," she says to Mr. Bunny, who amazingly looks embarassedly down.  "If you eat anything belonging to another person here, you will no longer be welcome on this facility."

"Wraa," Mr. Bunny sighs.

"You three will come with me," she says, leaving little room for argument, and referring to yourself, Jennifer and Mr. Bunny.  "Carl, take this man to the War Room and advise Thunder that we've apprehended another member of M-Tac."

"Aight," Carl says, his argument seemingly done.

As Carl gathers up the M-Tac agent, the four of you head out of the room.  Carl latches down on your shoulder.  "Aint done with you," he says.  "Later."  With that, he heads off towards HQ.

*Neutron and Vince*
Captain Majors pulls her handgun out and spins it effortlessly to hand it to Neutron hilt first.  "I cannot remove my implant," she states.  "Officer Kinsey will remain with the craft," she says to Vincent.  Indeed, looking at the cockpit, you can see another person seated there.  "He has orders not to leave the airship."  Nothing she says makes you think she is lying in any way.  She seems, as usual, bluntly straightforward and emotionless.

Vince looks about, but spots no invisible M-Tac agents in or about the area.

As you escort her towards the compound, she says, "I am interested in knowing just how an incarcerated criminal came to be on your compound.  Though I had my suspicions, I had hoped I was mistaken."

During the entire time, Anna is not-so-subtly studying Major's cybernetic implant.  If the Captain is bothered by the scrutiny, she certainly doesn't show it.

*Michael*
"After that little thing with Prophet, I'm done with this," she says.  "I'm glad you're rid of the Jackal and all that, but I'm tired of people messing with my head and constantly trying to kill me.  Things may have been awkward at home, but they weren't filled with constant danger.  Compared to this, helping mama with her clothing business seems great."

*Jay*
"I do not have your requests on file," ARIS says.

"You can access the terminals for information from your quarters, Jeremy," Empath says.  "I'll make sure Kyle or myself manage to get you a full dossier of the members of EPIC, along with recent events by this evening."

*Michelle*
"You are so dead," Cosmo says, finally catching Loki in the act.  Loki takes off running and immediately becomes very hard to see, vanishing down the main hall with Cosmo in pursuit.

"This I gotta see," Tara says, buzzing off after the two.

"I'll go over it tomorrow," Thunder says, reading something intently on a datapad.  "I got word about Sandstorm today, and it doesn't sound good.  Get lots of rest tonight.  Everyone can go if they like.  I'll deal with Majors about this whole bit of trouble."

Empath's attention is suddenly very much on Thunder.  "You never told me this," she says, coming over and pulling him aside.  The two begin a very quiet, very heated conversation.

*X12*
It soon becomes apparent that they will be going back to HQ.  Taking the opportunity, you slip over the gate and dash towards the M-Tac station.  You can see the train in the distance bulletting towards the station.  You might make it, if you're lucky...

*Downtown New York
Lynn Jenkins*
You completely catch the would-be thief off guard, clamping down on his wrist.  He tries to pull out of your grasp, but he's obviously not that strong.  In fact, looking at him, he appears rather malnurished and gaunt, probably in his early 30's.  You feel a familiar dizzying feeling as your mind is pulled somewhere...

_You are in a small room.  There are bars on one side, and several people can be seen.  Some appear intoxicated, some simply sit there.  Your perspective drops two or so feet, then you find yourself staring up at the lights on the ceiling.  A man reaches down and grabs hold of you, blocking your vision.  There is a feeling of movement upwards, then you can see again.  You look down at a man lying face down, blood seeping from his head.  He gives a few spasms as another man comes over and rolls him over.  It's the man that tried to steal your wallet.  As the second man seaches his pockets..._

...snap back to the now, still gripping the man's wrist, your hand on his watch.

"I'll call security!" the young man in the souveneir shop says, running inside to grab a phone.

"Hey ya gotta leggo!" the robber blubbers at you, obviously having lost his urge to rob you.  He's long since dropped your wallet back into your bag.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 24, 2005)

_X12 hustles for the train, hopefully making it with enough time to board before the train leaves.  If not, he'll check the schedule and see how long until the next train arrives - the wait hopefully not being too long, he'll take a seat and wait for the next train._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2005)

Taking the gun, he nods and smiles slightly.  "I understand that removing the implant would prove painful.  All we ask is that you not use it within the compound."

At the question concerning Jennifer, he clears his thoat and says, "Um, yes, I'm sure you are wondering how she got to be here, just as we're interested in why a number of your agents covertly gained unlawful entry to our compound.  But I'm sure you and Thunder can discuss those matters amongst yourselves."

When he's finished speaking, he turned his attention to Anna with a 'what-the-hell-are-you-doing?' look.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2005)

Grapping the last pieces of equipment he has, Johan goes along with Jun Po and his roguish sidekick. After Carl's pat, he moves a bit closer to Jun Po, just in case.
"I think it would be good for me to try and learn a move like that, you never know what might happen," he says to their asian group leader.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2005)

"Thanks. I'll start to study some files ARIS can gives me. I have a lot of catch back to do." Jay leaves Empath conpany to go back to his room, where he will starts to study the information ARIS have on M-Tac.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Michelle watches Tara leave giving a small shrug of her shoulders, it wasn't the best start but at least she didn't try to stab her and what was with Cosmo he was actually being nice, well as nice as he ever gets. _"Ha, I'm probably on his who to date next list."_ she thinks to herself.

Not wanting to leave to see how Thunder will contend with the Major from M-Tac, she will pull up what ever information ARIS has on what ever happened to the group that went to China, from the little information she was told it didn't go well at all.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 26, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Michael nods along at Raisa's explination.  

"It gets old being a super hero, I guess.  you could stay here and just help train new kids instead of go get threatened a lot."


----------



## Deva (Apr 28, 2005)

*Lynn - 4/4: A.O.K.*

"That won't be neccessary," Lynn calls after the young man as he runs inside. "No harm done."

Before she lets go of the mans wrist, she reaches into her bag and takes out her wallet. "Here," she says, turning to face him and offering him what cash she has on her. "Something tells me you need this more than I do."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Mega-city of New York
October 27, 2120

Johan*
"Indeed," Jun Po says.  "It seems Carl is quite upset and understandably so," she continues once you are well away from your room and Carl has vanished with his unconscious burden.  "I believe there was a strong familial tie to his weapon."

As you get to her quarters, she stops and looks to Jennifer.  "You, young lady, must pay close attention to what I now say."  Jennifer does just that, quite amazingly.  "If you desire my protection, you must promise to not take another item that does not belong to you and you must not transmit yourself into an electronic state.  If you cannot agree to this I will bid you all..."

"Ok!" Jennifer says immediately.

"Wraa!" says Mr. Bunny.

And with that, Jun Po opens the door and the two, girl and troll, scamper in.

Jun Po simply regards you as you hear a squeal of "COOL!" and "WRAA!"

"You may enter as well, Johan.  I will update Thunder on our situation.  Undoubtedly, he will want to speak with you all too quickly."

Inside the room is a rather remarkable sight.  First, there are about ten steps leading down before you actually get to the quarters.  Once down, you bear witness to a large apartment, decorated in ancient Japanese and Chinese artifacts and styles.  Several ancient and gleaming suits of Samurai armor, along with her own armor, stand carefully displayed.  Several equally ancient and polished swords hang from racks and walls.  Furniture is limited, mostly low pads and benches.  The only break in the theme of the room is through a door across the main living room.  

Through that door, you see Jennifer and Mr. Bunny plopped down on the floor well back of a giant monitor.  Between them is a high tech gaming system, and on the screen a space fighter game.  The room appears to be a home-theatre and gaming room rolled into one.

*Neutron and Vince*


> "I understand that removing the implant would prove painful. All we ask is that you not use it within the compound."



"Would it," she states to your first comment, giving a long pause.  "I suppose it would."  It seems to you that the thought never actually occurred to her before, or maybe she's just playing with your mind.  You just can't tell.  "I cannot meet your request.  I cannot deactivate the scanning systems built into my eye.  Unless we are touring your school, I won't be seeing anyone or anything that I haven't already seen before."



> "Um, yes, I'm sure you are wondering how she got to be here, just as we're interested in why a number of your agents covertly gained unlawful entry to our compound. But I'm sure you and Thunder can discuss those matters amongst yourselves."



"I have nothing to hide from any member of EPIC," she states.  "I already know a member of EPIC broke the mutant out of our holding facility.  Our secruity cameras spotted one of yoru chest symbols.  Once I discovered that, I asked Thunder if she was here.  He lied.  That left me little choice but to order your base searched.  Any other questions," she says.

"I do," Anna says almost immediately.  "How did you lose your eye and where'd you get that one?"

For the first time that you've ever seen, a comment illicits a reaction from Captain Majors.  She pauses and after a moment, you realize her good eye is closed and her breathing is a bit ragged.  It lasts just a moment before she regains control of herself.

"An accident.  Let us go and speak with Thunder."

*Michelle*
You find a fairly detailed report by Thunder regarding the events in China.  While day to day activities are not listed, all of their major encounters are, including those involving Prophet and a locked file.  Amazingly, the locked file opens for your code.

Inside is a more than troubling letter that has been sent to pretty much every hero teams, regardless of how they and EPIC get along.  It is an analysis of the "Directives" which were created by Prophet for an unknown purpose, including three others that are known of.  Xi, who is at Master Wen's academy in China, the mystery directive with abilities like X12 in Great Britain and what is belived to be the first of them, "X1", who Kodiak, Trailblazer and Empath recently captured with the help of the Russian military.

Thunder recommends in the document that the directives be sought out and captured so that Prophet's plans for them can be investigated and halted.  As you try to digest all this information, you spot X12 on one of the monitors, slipping over the main gate.  No alarm sounds and ARIS doesn't alert anyone, probably because X12 is a member of EPIC.  Thunder isn't near the security monitors, and doesn't notice.

*Michael*
"I'm just a teenager, Michael," Raisa says.  "I'm not old enough to teach anyone anything.  And I've only been a 'superhero' since we got here.  That's not much of a resume," she finishes, just as she finishes her food.  Pushing her tray away from her, she gets up.  "But at least they have a pool," she says as Loki bursts into the room.  Suddenly the lights go out, then come back on as Cosmo bursts into the room.  All three other exits swing closed.

"Which way'd the little rat go?" Cosmo says with a grin.

"Well, on that note, I'm going for a swim," Raisa says with a shake of her head.

"Swim?" Cosmo says.  "Hey, now that sounds like a good idea."

You have little doubt as to why Cosmo thinks that is a good idea.

"I'll have ARIS let you know when I'm done," Raisa says unpleasantly as she heads out towards the pool.

*X12*
You are all of a minute shy of making the Mag-Lev, but it will only be about 15-20 minutes at most for the next train.  You also are not alone on the platform.  Many people are making their way towards the nearby park, and a few others are waiting to board.  As you stand waiting, you can't help but feel that everyone is watching you.  You start to get nervous when you realize... they are!

And you suddenly realize why.

You're still in your EPIC uniform.

Luckily for you, the train has nearly arrived.

*Downtown New York
Lynn Jenkins*
You have more than enough authority to halt your would be savior in his tracks, averting a call to security or the police.  The pickpocket takes the money you hand him, then runs for it without looking back.

"I don't get it," the man from the soveneir shop says.  "Why'd you do that?"

The rest of the shops continue to open up for business now that the excitement is passed.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2005)

Johan spends some time just admiring the expensive decorations of the room. He then goes to join Jennifer and Mr. Bunny. After a moment of only following the game, he speaks.
"I am sorry that I did not completely trust you when you said there was another ghost. I thought you were scared, rightfully so, and thus did not have all your facts straight."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 29, 2005)

Sanjay frowns, not having anything to say in response to the captain.  He rubs his brow at Anna's question.  He remains silent as he leads her to the war room, as quickly as possible.


----------



## Deva (Apr 29, 2005)

"Because not all theives are criminals," She answers. "It's only money and he looked like he needed it more."

Lynn smiles bashfully at the shop owner. "However, I seemed to have left myself a little short on cash now. Can you direct me to the nearest bank or ATM?"

She'll withdraw some more money from her account with her bank card and call a taxi to take her to the Epic compound.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2005)

*Michelle 5/5 unhurt*

As bad as she thought it went in South America, it was worse for the other group, what ever could have gone wrong did go wrong. Also the letter about capturing the other "directives" bothered her, she could see Thunders point of view but still these were human beings and more then likely wanted nothing but to lay low and stay out of the spot light and to force them together against their will didn't seem right.

She was mulling this over when she spotted X12 pulling an AWOL, well he could just be going out for the day but why climb the gate then? So that would mean he is probably about to do something dumb, didn't he learn anything from Kevin? She turns and almost says something to Thunder but something stops her at the last moment. 

Maybe this has something to do with that letter he wrote? Besides she didn't want to get him into trouble but she couldn't just let him go on his own. Having made up her mind she quickly turns back to ARIS and does a quick scan to see if he left his destination anywhere on its system, if she can't find anything she will see if ARIS can figure out where he is headed.

Once that is done she will head outside and follow after him quickly pushing "now your doing something dumb" out of her head.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2005)

_Inwardly aghast, X12 attempts to exude the appearance of a man who's on official business and is too pensive to really notice the staring masses.  Inside... he makes a mental note that should he need to run away again, remember to change clothes before doing so._


----------



## Gideon (Apr 30, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, super-duper*

"What did Loki do this time?  Do I need to bring a mop?"  Michael says over to Cosmo with a big grin on his face.

In his mind is a completely different story.  He might as well be in a cartoon with a white robed/haloed Jun po on one shoulder and a red/teeth-bared Cosmo on the other.  _To bully or not to bully?, family, friends, Raisa?...crap._

A headache quickly finds its way into Michaels head, sets out a recliner and begins to bath in the sweat off his browl.


----------



## Elementor (May 13, 2005)

Keeping pace with Sanjay, but out of arms reach of Capt. Majors, Vince maintains his Superspeed ready for any potential attack.  360 degree vision working overtime and checking for anything invisible as we head into and back through the compound.

OOC:  Yes, I am being paranoid


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2005)

*October 27, 2120
Mega-City of New York

EPIC Headquarters
The War Room*
Michelle is just making her way stealthily out of the room when Neutron, Vincent, Anna and Captain Majors come down the hall.  The approach of the others foils her attempt to go after X12 as both Thunder and Empath turn to address Captain Majors.  

Before either can speak, however, Majors bluntly says, with a typical lack of emotion, "Release my men and have them escorted to my ship.  I will take back the fugitive now."

A twenty minute discussion later, the situation is mostly diffused by Thunder and Empath, but not before Thunder resorts to placing a call to President Mitchell Redtree.  Surprisingly, President Redtree takes the time to listen to the entirety of the story, from both Thunder and Captain Majors.

"From what I have heard, it sounds like your man shattering the MTAC security was an accident," the President says.  "I must agree with Captain Majors, however, that covering up the incident like you did is far from agreeable.  Had Captain Majors informed her superiors like she should have, I would have still authorized her operation and likely sent the Guardians to back her up.

"I am also disturbed at the contingency plan for elimination of this young mutant by MTAC.  That sort of action is not supported by this government in the least.  Given that, I think it is best if EPIC take custody of the girl provide you act upon your plan to use her ties to Split to effect his capture, immediately.  If you plan on waiting for any length of time, I would ask that you transport her directly to the Guardians headquarters."

Along with the rest of you, Thunder realizes the importance of keeping good relations with EPIC's host country and agrees to the President's terms.

"Kodiak, would you escort our MTAC guests to their waiting hovership on the tarmac?  They're free to go.  Captain Majors will meet you outside," Thunder says over his headset.  "Satisfied with the results, Captain?"

"No," she replies flatly.  "But I will be if you capture Split."  She pauses for a moment.  "I saw X12 leaving the compound.  I trust you will keep a closer reign on the girl and Johan Backman."

"I know exactly where X12 is going," Thunder said.  "He's off to see some psychic named Jasman."  The casual nature of his mentioning where X12 is going to the MTAC Captain is more than a little confusing.  Empath doesn't seem phased by it.

"I see," Majors says.  Without another word, she turns and leaves the War Room.  Thunder waves off any accompaniment for the Captain and has ARIS summon the remaining EPIC members not present.

_Currently here are Thunder, Empath, Speed Demon, Neutron, Anna and Metal Mistress._

*Johan*
With the dynamic duo occupied by gaming, you plop down on a bench.  The next thing you know you jerk awake as Jun Po gives you a little nerve pinch to get your attention.

"Thunder wants you in the War Room," she says.  "I am certain I can keep Jennifer and her companion here with me," she says, going back to her cooking area and preparing a pot of tea.

*Michael*
Cosmo doesn't follow you to the comfy chairs, but heads out a few minutes later, obviously heading towards the pool.  A little while passes and your communicator activates.  ARIS is summoning you to the War Room and gives you a short message.  EPIC is going after Split.

Rebound hops up from a nearby couch.  You hadn't even noticed him come in.  The normally lazy hero seems more than a little animated.  "Cheers to that!" he says, obviously having received the same message as you.

As you get up, you notice that in your little area, not a soul is sitting.  In fact, that quarter of the room is empty; everyone else seems to have gathered away from you.

Monica bursts into the room and slides to a halt at the end of Rebound's couch, followed shortly by Dara.  Amazingly, Monica is dressed conservatively with a t-shirt and jeans.  "Hey, isn't that the freak that blew up the train you guys came here on and my room when he raided the school?"

"Oooo, apples," Dara says, heading over to a big bowl of fruit on a counter.

*Jay*
You manage to get a lot of information out of ARIS.  You learn the basics of the Mutant Tactical division, though the internal workings of the secretive organization are not available.  There is a write up in ARIS about their interactions with MTAC, which have, for the most part, been positive.  You also get the history on Split and his associates, along with their encounters with EPIC.  It turns out he's prominantly featured on NAA's ten most wanted list.

As you read, ARIS informs you that Thunder wants all EPIC members, you included, in the War Room.  Amazingly enough, given what you are currently reading, EPIC is about to go after Split.

*Downtown New York
X12*
The Mag-Lev whisks you towards downtown New York and the train gets busier and busier as you go towards the core of the City.  Despite your best efforts, a low profile you cannot keep.  You spend a good thirty minutes being stared at, talked about and talked to, even having to sign a few autographs.  Having had enough, you get off when you figure you are close enough to your destination to walk.

However, given how busy New York is, you start looking for somewhere to get some less obvious clothing.  Nearby, you spot an underground mall entrance.  As you get to the door, a scruffy looking man bursts out the door and slams into you.  Surprised, the two of you crash to the ground.  As he pushes off you and gets up, he touches your neck accidentally, and you notice a bruising feeling in your wrist; nothing serious.  He scampers off, obviously scared of something.  He didn't even seem to notice your uniform.

*Lynn Jenkins*
The helpful shopkeeper readily offers to help you out, and gets you cash back from his machine.

"I think you'll have better luck just hailing one outside," he suggests.  "If you call one, someone will just jump it anyway.  Where you heading?" he asks with a ready and hopeful smile.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2005)

Jay saves his session, so he can continue his reading later. He is about to leaves his room as he stops. He looks behind the case with his father's gadgets and come back into his room and open the case. Put the bracer and the belt. He insert the gun into his holster and grab his helmet, and carry it under his arm.

He walks up to the war room, hasting a bit his steps. As he enters, he scans the people around. The first thing that comes in his mind, it is that X12 is missing, but quickly think he is just late.

He stops near the group, and as a reflex, he stands to attention, straight and immobile and without a word.


----------



## Gideon (May 27, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

Michael starst heading towards the war room doing much more thinking than he is used to doing. _Well, damn.  It isn't my fault some crazy werewolf guy possessed me.  It wasn't like I said, Hey please come rip ugly's head off._ 

Seeing Dara run for the apples does bring a smile to his face.  A child's joy is always warming.  "Grab me a couple, Dara, would you?"

Walking over towards Monica, Michael looks just a tad bit nervous and sheepish.  "Um...hey, you look...nice.  How are...you?"

OOC: WOOT for the Guardians reference!


----------



## Mordane76 (May 27, 2005)

X12 pushes himself up to a seated position and examines his wrist passively.  Trying to get his bearing, X12 first starts to walk away, then turns around to investigate whereever the man come out.


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2005)

"Huh? Oh, thank you. I will trust their care to you then," Johan says to Jun Po as he gets up. He walks briskly to the War Room, hoping for some good news.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2005)

*Metal Mistress HP:5/5 status: ok*

Michelle is surprised to say the least that Thunder knew about X leaving the compound but then again there really wasn't much he didn't know about what was going on around here... kind of creepy really but with a small shrug of her shoulders she heads towards her change room to get into her Epic uniform and wait for the others.


----------



## Agamon (May 28, 2005)

Sanjay's not upset when Majors leaves.  Looking back at Thunder he pipes up.  "So, we're going to use the klepto to get at Split?  Sounds like fun.  My foot's been itching to get reaquainted with his backside for some time," he says with a smirk.


----------



## Deva (May 28, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/4 - A.O.K.*

With a sincere thanks to the shopkeep for his help, Lynn places the money in her wallet then slips the wallet into the pocket of her jeans. "I'm on may way to school, actually. I came from Vegas to finish my senior year here in New York, but unfortunately I got a little disorientated on the MagLev and then turned around in all the crowds. I have the adress though, so with a Taxi I'm sure to make it there before lunch."

She shoulders her bag and again thanks the man. "I've taken up enough of your time already, and I appologise for any disruption to your business you've suffered. Thank you for your help, and the tip on the cabs. Enjoy the rest of your day."

She'll head out of the store and toward the entrance to the mall to find a cab.


----------



## Elementor (May 29, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay's not upset when Majors leaves.  Looking back at Thunder he pipes up.  "So, we're going to use the klepto to get at Split?  Sounds like fun.  My foot's been itching to get reaquainted with his backside for some time," he says with a smirk.




With a nod Vince adds, "We just have to keep him from getting away this time.  I'll drop him and his doubles like a toilet seat but he always gets away with that teleporting to his doubles trick.  Any ideas on how to counter that?"


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2005)

*October 27, 2120
Mega-City of New York

EPIC Headquarters
Michael*
Monica doesn't seem to know exactly how to take your compliment.  "Thanks," she says guardedly.

"That's him," Rebound says to Monica's question.  "Let's go, mates," he says, bounding off across the room and out the door.  Monica gives you another odd look and runs after him.  Dara looks up as the doors bang open, and with an obscene amount of apples balanced in her arms, hurries towards the war room.  You are quick to follow.

The four of you reach the War Room pretty much together and are near to the last to arrive.

*The War Room*
It doesn't take long for everyone to gather.  The last to arrive are Cosmo and Sanchez.  The former gives the later a cuff on the back of the head before sitting down, while the latter is massaging his jaw.  Noticably missing are Jun Po, who you have learned is keeping an eye on Jennifer and Mr. Bunny, Raisa, Straightjacket and his father, and of course X12.

_In Attendance
Thunder, Empath, Trailblazer, Kodiak, Sanchez
Metal Mistress, Jay (Jeremy York), Neutron, Johan, Dara, Cosmo, Fenris (Michael), Kitten, Mantis, Loki, Rebound, Speed Demon, Vibro (Carl), Velocity Girl (Anna)_

Thunder goes over all you have learned about Split during your encounters with him for a long hour.  Despite the length of the discussion, it is helpful, in aiding you to remember his various personalities, some of which are most readily recognizable by their accents.

Split himself has no noticable accent for a North American.  Along with hs body armor, gadgets and weapons, he can turn invisible, being undetectable by most means and create semi-controllable duplicates of himself.  He can also teleport to and reabsorb these duplicates, something he's used to great effect.  However, he cannot absorb his duplicates if they are too far away.  Typically, Split is armed with a powerful hand pistol, several grenades, but that is never the full extent of his armament.

His duplicates include a Texan who wields an advanced rifle, an 'honorable' oriental who has wielded an energy katanas and some type of metal one, a psychotic cannon-bearing New Yorker, a cold-hearted nearly identical version of Split with a habit of executing people (he shot the pilot of the Mag Lev for no reason), another psychotic duplicate who seems to enjoy wearing a bomb and, from watching him teleport, you are guessing from one to three more of him with varying gear.

If that were the extent of his resources, you would probably beat him easily.  However, he is seldom without two of his henchmen, a man and woman, both capable soldiers that you have met up with twice.  While there has not been anything to indicate powers, they don't seem to let that hamper them.  Recently, you have encountered a similarly powered woman, named Stryke.  She can duplicate, turn invisible and teleport as well, but her strongest power seems to be her ability to inflict massive damage in melee.

And of course Split has an extensive supply of robots at his disposal.

Thunder fills everyone in on MTAC's visit and the plan to use Jennifer as bait to lure and capture Split and his mercenaries.  But before you can get into the details, Jun Po pages with more concern than you've heard in her voice in a long time.

"Thunder, turn on CNN immediately," she insists.  Without a moment's pause, Thunder does just that.  What CNN is broadcasting surprises you.

Live from a military base in South America, the preliminary War Crimes hearing for Mason was supposed to be taking place.  Instead of that, chaos reigns on the monitor.  

The SAEF and SAA Armed Forces are waging an obviously losing battle against Isotope, Neutron, Tank and New York.  Jato (the ink girl) is spread out across the floor.  Several blots of her are seperate from the others.  Nearby, several pieces of stone lie in a pile, possibly the remains of Pedra (the boulder boy), Gavião de Gelo is sent blasting out through a wall by a blast of New York and Loco is creating a wall of wind to protect the politicians and observers who are trying to flee.  Paco (the lisping Brazilian strongman) is the only one who seems to be faring well, and hoists Tank above his head, preparing to slam him into the floor for what looks like the third or fourth time.  As he is about to slam Tank down, he bursts into flame, his charred body toppling to the floor.  

From the top of the screen, Nova descends into view, cutting loose a blast of fire at the justices, immolating them.  At the center of the screen, you see Mason in a carefully constructed restraint cell.  Another man many of you recognize, Ghost, appears inside with him, then the two of them turn incorporeal and walk through the bars.  Mason calmly walks to the wind wall, transforming to stone as he does so, and swings a fist through it.  Loco's spinning form comes to a crashing halt as he's driven to the ground in an impossible pose.  He doesn't rise.  Mason waves to the camera, then nods to Nova.  She lets loose a blast of fire at the camera and the image goes black.

"Trailblazer, get the," Thunder says but Trailblazer is already gone to prep the Jet.

_That should prompt some discussion..._


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2005)

*Downtown New York
X12*
You open up the door and step through and nearly collide with a young woman unlike any you've ever seen.  She may be dressed simply enough, but that can't hide her beauty which borders on perfection.  Monica is good looking, Dara is cute, Empath and Michelle are gorgeous, but this takes it beyond that by a country mile.  Despite yourself, you are caught starting for several moments, with your jaw hanging open.

*Lynn Jenkins*
You are just reaching to push open the first of the doors to the outside when it pulls away from you.  You stumble slightly after it before regaining your balance with typical poise, just before you were about to fall into a young man.

In an EPIC Uniform.

He's not overly attractive as men go, and you might have just passed him off as a fan of the organization if you didn't see a shirt with his face on it a few minutes ago in this little shop...


----------



## Mordane76 (May 31, 2005)

"Da... Da... Excuse... da... Excuse me... but is everything here alright in?"  X12 says, a stupid look on his face.  "Guy just ran me over trying to get out of here," he says looking down, right, anywhere but at her... especially anywhere but at her...


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2005)

Johan was about to voice his discontention with the fact that they were going to use Jennifer for luring Split into a trap, but the news gets turned on before he has the chance.

"Oh. My ..." he mutters in total disbelief. ""Tha... That is horrible!"

When Thunder post-sends Trailblazer to prep the Jet, Johan gets up. "I'm going too."


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2005)

Michelle watches the scene unfold before her in stunned silence, he hands covering her open mouth...

"Nova?" She says quietly as she watches the woman immoliate the justices...

"No!" She calls out as she watches Loco being struck down...

"Thunder, the jet is too slow. Let me take the fastest ones here and get them there as soon as we can. If we are lucky we can still catch them there, slow them up until the rest can arrive. Or at least try and help out in some way."


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2005)

Jay stays silent a moment, looking at the screen. He seems disturb by the sight of New York. Jay is struggling between sadness and anger. He calms himself as the images switch to Nova. After hearing both Johan and Michelle asking to go to South America, Jay asks to Thunder.

"Sir! Is that mean we delay the mission to capture Split? I would like to go to South America too if you allow it."


----------



## Gideon (May 31, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

A startingly calm center in the middle of the storm that is the EPIC command center, Michael waits for Cosmo and the others to reach a verdict, a plan, a something.  Michael knows that he should be angry and sad and a hundread other things but he just can't right now.  He just knows that Cosmo will figure it out.  He always has before.


----------



## Deva (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/4; Peachy Keen*

Face burning with embarassment, Lynn steps back from the young man. "Everything is fine,"  She answers. "There was just a little misunderstanding that has since been sorted out. Nothing that should be of concern to a member of Epic."  

She inwardly cringes when she notices he won't look at her, but allows a bashful smile to creep onto her lips. "However, there is another matter I could use your assistance with. My name is Lynn and I was on my way to the Epic Compound when I found myself a little lost. I came inside to call a taxi but, as providence would have it, I found you. If I wouldn't be keeping you from your business, might I impose on you for an escort back to your facility?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Neutron; HP 5/5; Flabergasted*

Sanjay stares at the screen, silent and slack-jawed through the whole thing.  When it's over, his jaw is clenched, as are his fists, which begin to burn with raw energy.  "Sonuva...un-frickin-believable!"

"Michelle is right.  They'll be ancient history by the time the jet is primed and we get there in it," he says to Thunder.  "At least some of us need get to those bastards, ASAP!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 1, 2005)

_ESCORT!_ X12 flutters mentally.  _Uh... break my head open at the psychic, escort hot girl, break my head... escort hot girl... maybe hot girl wouldn't mind going with to break my head open first?_


"I was on my way to a meeting, but of course I'd escort you back to the facility afterwards.  Hopefully shouldn't take very long," X12 says.


----------



## Deva (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lynn; 4/4; Just Ducky*

"I wouldn't want to intrude on anything," Lynn says, "But if you're certain you wouldn't mind me tagging along it will give me a chance to see the city a little better."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2005)

"I would add one other thing, with that many fallen, wouldn't X12 skills be needed? It might be a good idea to call him over if he is near."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 1, 2005)

Deva said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't want to intrude on anything," Lynn says, "But if you're certain you wouldn't mind me tagging along it will give me a chance to see the city a little better."




_YES!_ X12 exclaims mentally.

"Not a trouble at all, I assure you," X12 says.  "Your company would be welcome."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2005)

"Unless over half of the non-speedsters have gained the ability to travel extra fast, I don't think we could make too much of a difference against them. Remember how much trouble we had dealing with them the last time? Now imagine missing half of the group, including Cosmo's ability to negate powers. I, at least, am not willing to see anybody sacrifice themselves to delay them mere moments."
Though he says 'anybody', Johan glances worriedly at Anna. Then an idea crosses his mind.
"I _might_ be able to transport some of us there through the digital world. However, I've never tried to take somebody along, or make such a long transportation voluntarily, so something could go wrong. It is an open option, however."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2005)

"Digital travelling? Interesting option. How fast you can travel with that? And how fast is the jet? That could make Traiblazer, SpeedDemon, Metal Mistress and Johan as a quick team, plus anyone he can carry, which should be some Senior. Thunder have already fought Tank with some success, Empath powers would be of some help too, she might have Nova coming back to us. Having Cosmo there to neutralize some power would be good too. That would mean Johan would have to carry 3 persons. The others would have to take the jet..." Jays stop a moment, seeing his habit to be in charge has overridden the chain of command of EPIC, he quickly adds "But it'll be Thunder's call."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2005)

"Well, I have never measured my speed, but I believe I'm not too much slower than Michelle on a straight line. Of course, the wires and satellite connections don't tend to be too straight, so that'll slow me down some over long distances, I presume."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

"I not asking anyone to sacrifice themselves but if a core group of us could get there fast they could slow them down, use hit and run tactics. We have four speedsters and probably four flyers that could maintain the same speed." Michelle states as she glances over towards where Johan is standing, she understood his concern, the thought of fighting Mason again made her legs weak but she sure as hell wasn't going to sit this one out and let Anarchy kill more people


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

*October 27, 2120
Mega-City of New York

EPIC Headquarters
The War Room*
With everyone commenting, talking and theorizing about the room, the noise level has abruptly increased.  It becomes hard to hear people in the noise as the other students add their voices to the discussion.

"Quiet down," Thunder says, loud enough to be heard above the noise, in no small part to the fact he ARIS' system to amplify his voice.  After a brief moment, all conversations die down.

"There is no chance of making it there in time to do anything," he says.  "ARIS, bring up the lead in to that story."  On the main screen, the lead in by the anchorman plays.

"Breaking news from South America, where the trial of the terrorist Mason was just interrupted by an attack by Anarchy forces.  These images are forty-five minutes old and be warned, are very graphic and disturbing in nature."​Thunder clicks off the view screen as the images you just watched start to replay.  "That all happened forty-five minutes ago.  Anarchy probably scrambled communications in the area.  They're already gone.  All we can do is go count bodies and see if there is any trace of where they went."  Thunder's voice is more than a little heavy.  "I appreciate all of your interest in going down there, and if there were a chance of catching them still there, we would all be going.  I warned the SAA that this could happen."

"There is an incoming message from the offices of President Da Silva," ARIS drones.  Empath goes to a small viewscreen to handle the message at a nod from Thunder.

"I know it will be difficult to focus on our original task, but while we render what little aid we can in South America, it is important that we move forward with the plan to capture Split and his mercenaries.  And by we I mean you.  Michelle, you're in charge while we're gone.  Between all of you, I have no doubt you'll be able to come up with an plan of attack, but Michelle has the final word," Thunder says with obvious confidence in your abilities.

"President Da Silva has asked for our help in the relief operations," Empath says.

"Time for us to go then," Thunder says.  "We'll be back in a few days.  If we find Anarchy, we'll call you in, so keep the other jet prepped."  As they are leaving the room, Thunder says, "Michelle, I think I'll take Raisa with us, so you'll have to do without.  Just in case we run into Anarchy, we'll need her until the rest of you can arrive.  And Mendez is flying in this afternoon.  Brief him on what's happening.  He's an advisor, you're still in charge," he says, walking down the hall.

OOC:  Because it is you who will be setting the trap for Split, you can discuss (in character) what you want to do, where you want to set it up... everything.  Basically, you get the advantage of designing your meeting place, instead of me doing it!  If you have a problem describing in character what you want, detail it out of character for me.

*Downtown New York
X12 and Lynn Jenkins*
One star struck clone and one star striking bombshell make their way out of the mall and down the always busy streets of New York.  It's a bit of a longer walk than anticipated, about an hour, but you finally reach the Morgentaller District.  It's an offshoot of Downtown without the towering skyscrapers.  Shops are small and there is an open market on the sidewalk and cobbled roadway.  Quaint and charming is the best way to describe the area.

It's quite busy as well, with people bustling about their business.  Most everyone you pass takes note of the two of you as you pass, for differing reasons.  Finally, you reach a small brick building that looks like an old, victorian style house.  A wrought iron fence surrounds the building at the front of which is a simple, low gate with the number 813 worked into the iron.  Above the main door of the house is a wooden sign that reads "Mark Jasman, Legal Telepath and Mystic."

*Lynn Jenkins*
As you walk and see the city, you are somewhat impressed with its general cleanliness.  While you experience no more visions, you start getting the oddest of feelings as you walk with the teen you now know as X12.  It is a similar feeling you get when you prepare to force a vision out of an item; a little tingling telling you that this object has a story to tell.  Only it isn't coming from an object.  You are nearly certain it is coming from X12 himself, rather than anything he is carrying.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2005)

Once the fact that the newsfeed is old is revealed, Johan lets out a sigh that is part frustration, big part relief over not having to chance 'anybody' getting hurt. Once the seniors are out of the room and the planning starts, Johan speaks up.
"I am not comfortable with this. I promised Jennifer to take her to Mr. Split, not to use her as a bait to capture the latter."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2005)

As Thunder pass in front of him, Jeremy got the reflex to salute Thunder. He stays like that a moment but see after that moment, he finds it wasn't that necessary.

"Johan, I understand your concern, but it would not be the first time that kind of case happen. The thing we have to think it is what is is better for our goal. If it doesn't affect it, it might be better to tell her the trut, but if it can compromise the mission, we should not tell her. I think you are the one who knows better Jennifer, what do you think what will be her reaction?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 2, 2005)

"Well, this is the place," X12 says.  "Sorry it took longer to get here than I thought - I'm not really from around here, so I must have gotten off the Mag-Lev too soon.  Must have been a reason, though," he says with a smile.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2005)

"What I surmise her reaction would be to such a revelation? She would be shocked, as well as angry, desperate, sad, and extremely untrusting, not necessarily in that order or in equal amounts. There's about an equal chance that she would try to either leave our presence, or attack us.
When such a plan would be put to action, her reaction would be even stronger, and her impulse to fight to protect Split high.
In short, she would react like any teenager when a person dear to them is threatened. Except that she is a mutant with a multitude of abilities, so the options open to her are much more varied and harder to predict. 
The rift that would form in the relationship we have with her would also become so great that it would most likely be impossible for any of us to again gain her trust or acceptance."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

"I know you don't like this Johan but we have little choice in the matter, if we don't use her to lure Split out M-tac will get her, would you rather her go back to them? And we can't just give her back to Split, look at what he has done to her. He treats her like property, I've seen people treat dogs better." Michelle states as she starts to pace again.

"Your also right about her not being to happy about this, we have to figure out a way to make sure she doesn't hurt herself or us once the trap has been sprung. Anna," she says glancing towards at the girl, "can you make something that will neutralise her powers for awhile or we could use some sort of sleep agent on her. Or does anyone else have an idea to contain her so one of us doesn't have to babysit her through the fight"?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

*October 27, 2120
Mega-City of New York

EPIC Headquarters
The War Room*


			
				Metal Mistress said:
			
		

> I know you don't like this Johan but we have little choice in the matter, if we don't use her to lure Split out M-tac will get her, would you rather her go back to them?



"Yeah," Cosmo says.  "Not to mention the fact you'll probably be joining her in jail.  You know, breaking her out and all that."

"Hey, I could," Loki starts.

"I have no problem with that!" the other Johan pipes up, cutting him off.  "I say we let her escape and head down to South America after dropping him off at M-Tac."

Carl snorts, amused.  Anna smacks the other Johan on the arm.



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "Johan, I understand your concern, but it would not be the first time that kind of case happen. The thing we have to think it is what is is better for our goal. If it doesn't affect it, it might be better to tell her the trut, but if it can compromise the mission, we should not tell her. I think you are the one who knows better Jennifer, what do you think what will be her reaction?"





			
				Johan said:
			
		

> The rift that would form in the relationship we have with her would also become so great that it would most likely be impossible for any of us to again gain her trust or acceptance.



"Sounds like we better not tell her then," Monica says.  "She's pretty naive.  I doubt it will take her long to forgive and forget if we pull this off."

"If we can keep her there, you mean," Rebound pipes up.  "How do you stop her from leaving through cyberspace and wiring?"

"Hey, I could just," Loki says again.

"Hey, I nullifed Mason," Cosmo says cockily, cutting him off.  "How hard could it be to cancel a little girl's powers.  Or Jackal could scare the hell out of her and have her cowering like she did in Grandmothers office when Vince spooked her.  She didn't run when terrified then.  And I guarantee he's more scary than Big Red."

"You know I have these," Loki starts.

"Big Red?" Monica laughs.

"I could handle her too," the other Johan says.  "I mean, there can be nine of me.  I'm more worried about the pink freak.  I don't think we really know the extent of that things power."

"He took Carl down!" Dara says.

"I'm still all for that escape thing though," Johan mumbles eliciting another smack from Anna.

"Hey!" Carl grumbles.

"And ate his gun!" Dara adds.

"We don't really have to," Loki says.

"That big pink ball of whatever is gonna get his, well before we go anywhere, I guarantee ya," Carl growls back at Dara.

"ARGH!" Loki shouts, then all of you end up blinking away spots and your ears pop.  As your vision and hearing clears, Loki is gone and Jennifer is standing on the table.

"Can you hear me now?" Jennifer exclaims, fists on her hips.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 3, 2005)

Sanjay smirks at Loki.  "Hey, yeah, good idea.  No need to involve the real Jennifer, she can just stay here and rummage through Michelle's undies drawer while we take down Spanky.  Heck, Randal normally acts like spoiled girl, so the illusion is complete," he adds, trying to keep a straight face.

"Now the big question is, how are we going to track all of his dupes?  Or stop him from using them to escape?"  He grimaces as soon as he says that, looking Cosmo's way.  "See, that's the thing about tools.  Once in a while, they come in handy."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2005)

Jay looks at Jennifer who is standing on teh table. "Simple, and we can leave Jennifer out of the case. I like that idea. 

Now, for tracking his duplicate, or the original from his duplicate will be no easy task. Even Cosmo power used on the original might not be enough to make the others dissapear. We have enough of New York wandering around, no need to have permanent duplicate of Split too."


----------



## Gideon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

"We can't leave the real Jen here.  She'll be through everyone's stuff and escape anyway.  Somebody is gonna have to end up watching her anyway."  Michael speaks up from the side. of the debate.

"Best way to hunt things that run and hide is to trap em.  I'd bet Split can't teleport through a door.  We fight him somewhere with very few and well guarded exits."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 3, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> ""Best way to hunt things that run and hide is to trap em.  I'd bet Split can't teleport through a door.  We fight him somewhere with very few and well guarded exits."




"Or we take out his doubles first.  Once they drop I dont think he can create them again for quite a while."


----------



## Deva (Jun 3, 2005)

Lynn keeps her head low and avoids eye contact with those they pass as they walk through the city. She slips her hands into the back pockets of her jeans as the feeling comes over her, supressing her curiosity and instinct to touch him to discover the source of the sensation. 

When X12 stops outside the brick building she raises an eyebrow at the sign above the door. _A Telepath? Must be on official business if he's coming to see a Telepath_ "I'll wait here while you're inside,"  She offers.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2005)

Plus we will have to be able to counter his invisiblity as well, there isn't enough of us that can see though it to be effective. But first we should think of a place that this can take place, somewhere out of the way, where civilians can't get hurt.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2005)

"Ok, so we have to:

A) Have someone watching Jen
B) Attract Split
C) A mean to track Split's clones, so we can be sure none escape us.
D) A way to foil Split's invisibility.

To watch over Jen, I think we can have a few Johan to take care of her.

To attract Split, Loki will use his illusion to create a false Jen. For his Invisibility power, I might have an idea. 

To track Split's clone, I don't have the smallest idea how it is possible. Maybe someone have an idea.

Cosmo, can you suppress only one power at a time, or is it a all or nothing thing? As I said, I don't want to see Split's duplication power going off and having some clone becoming orginals. But if you can only have his invisibility turn off, I could lend you my helmet. You'll be able to see through his invisibility and use your power to have it down. Once he is visible, it will ease our job."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2005)

*OoC:* Sorry it took me a while to get Johan's reply, but I had to make sure to not have forgotten an instance of Split actually mistreating Jennifer.

*IC:* "Color me blind, but I do not recall Split treating Jennifer like a dog. In fact, I remember him being one of the 'good guys' when we first encountered the Red Rose Syndicate, as he had been hired to recover Mrs. Raynes, had he not. 
If she was being treated badly, she most likely wouldn't be so keen on getting back to him.
And we certainly won't be leaving Johan_s_ to look after her, as that would require at least one instance of my duplicating other, and he is completely lacking in the caretaking department. Heck, he assaulted her just this morning right after she had agreed to return a glove that Anna had been working on."

As Loki points out the possibility of using an illusionary Jennifer instead of the real one, Johan feels somewhat better. He still doesn't like it one bit, though.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 5, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Color me blind, but I do not recall Split treating Jennifer like a dog. In fact, I remember him being one of the 'good guys' when we first encountered the Red Rose Syndicate, as he had been hired to recover Mrs. Raynes, had he not.




"Split is NOT one of the good guys.  He's a common merc that likes to take jobs from the bad guys."  Vince spits out as though Split's very name leaves a bad taste.  "He has my wing that the mutt there tore off.  And our ability to see invisible doesnt work on him.  He has some improved version that lets him avoid our sight."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2005)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Split is NOT one of the good guys.  He's a common merc that likes to take jobs from the bad guys."  Vince spits out as though Split's very name leaves a bad taste.  "He has my wing that the mutt there tore off.  And our ability to see invisible doesnt work on him.  He has some improved version that lets him avoid our sight."




"Yeah, Split's about as good as roadkill stew," Sanjay says, nodding at Vince's assessment.  He shrugs.  "I don't see any way to effectively counter his invisibility.  We might just have to get the drop on him before he can use it.  It's more important that we counter his ability to duplicate, or more accurately, his ability to teleport to a duplicate.  Besides which, how do we know he won't come 'rescue Jennifer' with a double, expecting a trap?  If he does that, this whole plan is useless."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 6, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Color me blind, but I do not recall Split treating Jennifer like a dog. In fact, I remember him being one of the 'good guys' when we first encountered the Red Rose Syndicate, as he had been hired to recover Mrs. Raynes, had he not.
> If she was being treated badly, she most likely wouldn't be so keen on getting back to him.




"She has no social skills, no education beyond the basics and has no concept of right and wrong and I might add I am still waiting for the rest of my jewerly to be returned." She says shaking her head. "It seems obvious to me that Split thinks of her as property and not a human being." 

"Not all abuse has to be physical Johan, you tell someone they are no good and that they are lucky that you are there for them and they will come to believe it fast enough."  She adds quietly. "Besides Split is the one that killed the Mag lev conductor in cold blood, do you really want her going back to him?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2005)

"Michelle is right on that one. There many way to abuse someone. I don't know how many military justice case I have read on abuse of prisoner, or even soldiers under responsabilities of an officier. Both mental and physical, and sometimes, the victim is not aware of that abuse, or even ask more of it.

For the trap, we could build something that will allow to assure us that he has all his duplicate already active and get them all at the same time... like forcing him to attack many target at once."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2005)

"I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. With that," Johan says and gets up, "I'll request to be resigned from this mission as I won't be able to have an objective mind when devicing or executing such a plan, and could thus endanger its success. I will not disclose the contents of this discussion to Jennifer or anybody else that is not privy to such information."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2005)

*October 27, 2120

Mega-City of New York, Morgentaller District
X12*
While disappointed Lynn wasn't coming in, you walk up to the door of Mark Jasman's office.  You reach for the door knocker but the door swings quietly open as you do so.  Standing in the doorway is a small, frail, albino girl.  She stands only five feet tall at most, with an appearance that appears very unhealthy.  Her hair is a stark white, and her skin lacks nearly all pigmentation, giving it a dusty white appearance.  The coloration in her eyes is a stark red.  It makes placing her age difficult.

She glances past you to Lynn, who is trying to make herself inconspicuous, then back at you.  She looks at your uniform and her eyes widen slightly, her eyebrows arching up a bit.  She ends up simply looking up at you, a questioning expression on her face.

*Lynn*
When X12 goes up the steps to the door, he doesn't get to knock before an albino, frail woman opens it.  She glances briefly at you but afterwards her attention is on X12.  She doesn't say a word.

As you lean back on the gate, that same tingling feeling lets you know that the gate probably has more than a few stories to tell.  It may be a good way to pass the time.

*EPIC Headquarters
The War Room*
"Not bloody likely," Monica says to Johan, getting up.  "You want to be on the team, you're on the team.  All.  The.  Time.  You don't get to choose not to go just because you don't agree with something."  For the first time, most of you notice she's not dressed as she typically does.  "You want to go, go, but you won't be allowed back on the team."  She seems more than a little adamant about this little point.  She walks over and kicks Cosmo's chair as she passes.

"Hey, watch it, b..." he starts before she continues.

"And I think you better decide now," she says, turning to Cosmo and growling, "Before we risk you popping through the wall to warn the little twerp."

"Heh," Cosmo says, head whipping from Monica to Johan.

_Monica's 27 innuendo check beats the DC of 10.  Cosmo catches the drift.  Heck, even Sanjay caught the drift.  

Johan gets a 19 on his will save against Cosmo's nullifcation powers, which fails._

"Hey, while I don't mind all this 'put my evil double on the spot stuff,' I think I can, being the duplication expert that I am, safely say that range will limit Split's ability to use doubles.  I'm guessing a thousand yards at most?  Maybe he's got a trick to base it off doubles, but I doubt it," the other Johan says.

"A thousand yards!  Ho boy, we got the advantage now," Carl grumbles.  "So, you want I should hit him with my bat and drop him in a holding cell?" Carl suggests, much more cheerfully, towards the smart Johan.

"I vote yes!" the other Johan says.

Anna slaps Johan on the back of the head again.  "You have to remember, the choices are Jennifer going back to M-Tac or us capturing Split and her staying here.  And you might go to M-Tac with her," she says.

"Yeah, mate.  And I'm more for using Jennifer, the real Jennifer, as bait.  We don't know if Split can see through illusions, but if we can prepare for him, I bet he can prepare for us.  And he's real familiar with Loki's illusions," Rebound says.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2005)

Jay starts to think aloud, speaking for himself, but anyone listening at him is easily understanding what he says.. "A thounsand yard... there can be a lot in a thousand yard. I doubt we can get him in the middle of a wheat field or something like that. So we have someone who can duplicate, teleport about a kilometers far, but it must be where a clone is standing. He can turn invisible too. My helmet can pass throught it, Randall should be able to see it too, and I think Speed Demon too. That makes three of us.

Now to lure him, we need Jennifer, but her cooperation will not easy to have. Randall have suggested an illusion, but he might be able to see through that. So, if we can arrange to attract him in an open space, where the true Jen is, we could easily spot his clones, and if the space is not populated, there would be almost no chance for any civilian to be hurt if things turn bad, and with Split, it is likely... but will he come to the middle of nowhere if Jen is there. Would smell too much the trap."

Coming back to reality Jay asks "And how about his droids? I think he has some robots that he can use. His number of duplicate must be limitated, but only money can limits his bots. Might be good to have something to disable them fast."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2005)

Johan wipes his hand over his face.
"Do you _really_ think I would go and 'rat', as you put it, this to Jennifer -that's her name, not 'little twerp', 'brat', 'menace', or any other word most of you are fond of using of her when not talking about using her as a bait- after I have gone to such lengths to bring to everyone's attention that I do not wish to break a word given?"
While he just ignores Carl and his double's comments, Anna's words bring back some of Johan's composure. He takes a deep breath before continuing.
"I do know that. And there are very few things I would want less than being held in their confines. However, Jennifer wasn't too fond of coming here in the first place. If we initiate hostilities toward Split, she will undoubtedly not want to stay at the facilities of her own volition. That means that, to keep her from running away, we would have to keep her sedated or in a holding cell similar to the one M-Tac kept her in.
And what have we accomplished in regards to her, then? We have merely managed to give her a reason to never trust another person, and guilt over being used to capture her belover Mr. Split."
Johan starts walking towards the door. With a normal pace, to show that he is not running away.
"If a disabling injury is what it takes for me to skip this mission without leaving the team, then I'm sure that there's a defense system in the base that just happens to malfunction when I'm nearby."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 7, 2005)

"I need to speak to Mr. Jasman," X12 says.  "I suspect he will know what this is about."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2005)

"Johan stop," Michelle calls out, magnetically closing the door he is heading towards. 

"You are not allowed to walk away from this, we are here because of _your_ actions. This is a direct result in what _you_ did."  She tells him as she starts to walk around the table, her voice raising a little. "I will not allow you to dump this mess you made on the rest of us because you are suddenly getting a little squeamish about the consequences of your actions." She tells him as she walks up to him. "Yes, Jennifer might hate you for what your about to do, but in the long run this school is her best chance at giving her a normal life and if you care for her in the least you will do anything to give her that chance." she adds in glancing quickly at Tara, "even if it means she will hate you for it." She adds quietly.

"If you want to leave, then leave," she states openning the door. "I trust you not to say anything about this mission but if you leave Jennifer will end up going back to M-tac. Jennifer only trusts you, without your help this mission is over before it started"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2005)

_Discipline seems not to be the most research quality here. _ Thinks Jay. _But Michelle looks like to know what she is doing. She has a good leadership. Thunder have made a wise choice to put her in charge._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

"So what you are saying is that I should sacrifice her affection and trust towards me as well as her short-term emotional stability and freedom for her long-term well-being? Not to mention breaking a promise I've almost daily assured her I will be keeping?"
Johan lets out a long sigh and his shoulders slump.
"See, that is the reason Thunder made you the team leader instead of one of them. You have a good grasp of which strings to pull," Johan says with a weak smile and goes back to his seat. "I should be able to handle any droids Split has, and might possibly be able to negate some of his gadgets. 
Unlike how I used to, Split doesn't seem to have total control over his duplicates. If that is the case, then we can be reasonably sure that he won't be using the one with New York-accent or the other with homicidal tendencies, at least not before he has confirmation that he is walking into a trap since they might needlessly endanger the trade. 
And trade is what I suggest we disguise the plan as. He would be very suspicious if we just reported that we want to hand Jennifer over for no gain on our side. Is there something we know he has that we might demand?
Also, since we will want to demand he come alone, he will most likely demand that Jennifer likewise have only one escort. And since Jennifer believes this is me returning her to his care, it will have to be me. That means that whatever place we choose for the arrangements, the rest of you need some kind of place to hide nearby.
We also need contingency plans for Split not accepting to the trade at all, us failing to subdue one or both of Jennifer and Split and thus enabling an escape, Split bringing allies to the trade -we are going to do so, we should also prepare for the fact that he is doing likewise-, as well as some other cases."
The sound of defeat is clear in the young mutant's voice.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2005)

Johan said:
			
		

> "See, that is the reason Thunder made you the team leader instead of one of them. You have a good grasp of which strings to pull,"




That comment makes Jay smiles. As Johan finish to speak, he suggests

"Not the greatest idea of the world, but I might have an idea of a trade possible, but that mean an homicidal duplicate need to be present. Here the idea.

I have been given the task to find back New York. I know some things about my brother's duplicate, but having Split's duplicate with the same personality would be a good edge over New York, as he will think just like New York. My brother have always like to play alone to prove himself. Split never meet me, so I can suppose that if I ask him to help me in exchange of Jennifer, he will think I am just like my brother, which would have been true only a few year ago... So I meet him with Jennifer, and it will be at that moment you'll fall on him.

That's my idea. Any comments?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

"Well, there is the obvious problem of Jennifer more than likely not willing to go with you."


----------



## Deva (Jun 8, 2005)

*Lynn; 4/4; Hunky Dory*

She watches X12 head up the walk and approach the door then lets her attention fall to the gat behind her. Lynn lets her duffle bag fall to the ground at her feet and sits beside it, her back still against the gate. Justifying that an inadimate object wouldn't feel intruded on like a person, she rests her palm on the gate and opens her mind to the sensation.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2005)

"True. But let's see it another way, she want to see Split again, yes? Doing like that, it would give her a chance to meet Split. Just present to her that I can make the meeting become real, but I won't risk my place in EPIC without having something back in return, like Split's help. That's fits in the character. 

DO you think you can convince her to follow me?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "See, that is the reason Thunder made you the team leader instead of one of them. You have a good grasp of which strings to pull," .




Trust me, its not something I enjoy, she remarks as she heads back to where she was before.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> We also need contingency plans for Split not accepting to the trade at all, us failing to subdue one or both of Jennifer and Split and thus enabling an escape, Split bringing allies to the trade -we are going to do so, we should also prepare for the fact that he is doing likewise-, as well as some other cases."




I don't think he would give up the opportunity to get Jennifer back, she is a virtual font of information about us and ARIS as well as the senior members there is no way he is going to pass up on that and yea its a good bet he is going to bring backup. But first things first, where are we going to have this meeting?  I think somewhere open without a lot of electronic gadgets, that way we can neutralise Jennifer's powers if we decide that she needs to come along. Perhaps a stadium  or something like that, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 9, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, hunky-dory*

"Hey, why don't we just get Anna to make or just buy a really high powered rifle, then big chocolate here just takes care of Split.  It doesn't have to be up close and personal."  Michael whispers over to Cosmo.  "10 to 1 his brains go splat just like anybody else's."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2005)

"A field would be beter than a stadium. A stadium have many corridor and place to hide. A field have the advantage that a clone of Split will have much more difficulty to hide, and their is no electrical things if you choose it well. Over that, there is no civilian near by. But such place, or even a stadium raise the chance that Split will feel the trap." he tells to Michelle.

He adds to Michael attention "And aren't we suppose to give it alive to M-Tac?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2005)

"I am not sure if I can persuade Jennifer to go along with you. If it were about just trusting me, she probably would. However, you are not familiar to her, and some" Johan glances at his double "people have made it harder for her to trust others with their irrational behavior."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I am not sure if I can persuade Jennifer to go along with you. If it were about just trusting me, she probably would. However, you are not familiar to her, and some" Johan glances at his double "people have made it harder for her to trust others with their irrational behavior."




Sanjay shrugs, only half paying attention to the debate.  "So, both of you could go with her.    Let Split bring a friend, too.  Not like he's not going to have his buddies nearby, anyway."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2005)

"Sounds fair with me." replies Jay to Sanjay comment.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 11, 2005)

*October 27, 2120

Mega-City of New York
EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*
As the conversation goes on, Dara is humming away as she fools about on one of the terminals.

"Yeah, for some reason I need a new gun.  I wonder why I need a new gun," Carl grumbles.

"I got a question," Tara says, interrupting.  "Why the heck would he agree to go to a field, or a stadium, or anyplace that screams 'I'm a trap!  Come here!'?"

"Because we're hoping he wants the girl back as much as she wants to go back," Cosmo sighs.  "The real question is what do we tell him we want for this exchange, or are we going to try to convince him we're doing this out of the goodness of our hearts?  Because if we can't at least convince him there is a reason for this, he's going to come wherever we say with that chick with the same powers, his two buddies from the train and a hovership full of robots to nuke the crap out of Johan and whoever is standing in the open with the girl."

"I like this pl.. ow!" exclaims the other Johan as he is once more smacked upside the head.

"We can count on that anyway, mate," Rebound says.  "It's not like he's ever contacted us about her, asking to trade her back or anything.  No matter what we say, he's gonna know its a trap.  Not that we have any idea where to send the bloke."

*Morgentaller District
X12*
The pale woman closes her eyes a moment, then opens them and shakes her head to your statement.  However, she gestures for you to come in and the welcoming smell of freshly baked bread comes to your nose.  To you it is nearly overpowering.

As you enter, she closes the door quietly behind you and you look around the interior.  It's tastefully decorated with a waiting room to your left and an antique desk, probably for the woman behind you.

With a start you feel a tug on the neck of your uniform light touch at the base of your neck.

*Lynne Jenkins*
As X12 goes inside, you settle down and draw memories out of the gate.  In a rush, you get a rather large range of images, including a number of star figures.  As the images flit by, one of them grabs your attention.  It is X12, entering the house in the company of a woman.  As the door closes, you see one of the women's eyes glowing red and you snap back to reality.

It seems that X12 has been here before.  However, from his greetings at the door, you wonder if he knows it.

_You didn't get the greatest of results on the gate, and it will take a hero point to better your results should you want to investigate further._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2005)

"What we want? As I said, it is what I want. I want his help to get New York, as he has been created with Split's power. New York must have one of the personnality of Split's clone, and having him on my side will help me to understand how New York is thinking. 

Now, I doubt he will want to help me from good heart, but knowing that Jennifer want to see Split, I'll offer him Jennifer and some money. Johan will have to come with me, as he will be the only one who Jen will follow. Finally, I choose an open place because I don't want him to double cross me, I'll be able to see him coming from far. I'm used to do military training and tactics in field. That's was my suggestion.

But I must tell a field have one negative side, people that shouldn't be there would have difficult time to hide. Another way would have been to do it in a crowdy place, but now that's too dangerous, as I doubt Split will come with us without a fight. A field or stadium have that's good. And we must consider that he can teleport anywhere there is a clone within a mile, so if a clone his hiding and we can't see it, he will be easily escaping."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 11, 2005)

"The number is 12," X12 says, turning slowly to regard whomever is behind him.  "This is a very nice place Mr. Jasman and you have here."


----------



## Deva (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/4; Okies*

Lynn takes her hand away from the gate and reaches for her bag. She retrieves an old paperback book, a copy of _'Gods of the New Millennium' _ one well worn and obviously well read. Openning it at the bookmark she tries to focus on the book in hand, wanting to ignore the urge to force the images she had seen further. After only a moment, she puts the book down and places both palms on the gate, trying once again to bring up the vision of X12 with the red eyed woman.

*ooc:Yes, I will spend the HP to refocus the vision.*


----------



## Gideon (Jun 13, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, full health*

"How are we gonna stop the invisibility?  I mean he will probably split himself before the exchange for fast escape."  Looking over at Jay, Michael is a little surprised.  _I didn't know he had super hearing.oops._  Michael asks with more than a bit of disappointment "We are supposed to take him alive?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2005)

*October 27, 2120

Mega-City of New York
EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*
"Just a wild guess," Monica says, "but this guy isn't going to buy we are willing to trade Jennifer just to get some information on why Kevin's double is alive.  And dealing with a psychopath to learn the inner workings of his mind doesn't sound like too good of an idea."

"Um... well, he did kind of contact me before we went to Brazil," Vince says.

Everyone that was there kind of goes silent and turns to regard Vince with varying degrees of calmness.

"About what," Cosmo says flatly.

"He said he had information the blood samples and that guy, Afifi, and wanted to to trade it for Jennifer," Vince says.  "But it was Split!  Like I was going to believe him.  And he wouldn't return my wing."

There is silence for about fifteen seconds before Cosmo says, "You... <censored>!  You tell us now, instead of when we were heading to Brazil?  Holy crap!  He might have given us some warning about what was going to happen!"  Cosmo looks pale, which is a bit odd for being as mad as he sounds, and is gripping the table hard enough to cause a crease to start forming in the wood and metal.

*Fenris*
You have no doubt that Cosmo is about 'this' far from snapping, and when he snaps, it is usually a bad thing.

*Morgentaller District
X12*
The person behind you is, of course, the pale woman, who has a questioning expression on her face again.  However, she gestures for you to enter a comfortable waiting room.  She closes her eyes again for a moment, and when she opens them points to an antique grandfather clock.  She points at the bottom of the hour, obviously indicating a timeframe or waiting period, before going to her desk.

You can see her from your waiting room.  Oddly enough, she makes a phone call though she doesn't appear to say anything and soon hangs up the phone.

From her indications, you'll have a 20 minute wait.

*Lynn Jenkins*
This time, your curiosity drives you to overcome the lack of visions.  You soon focus in on X12.  On several occasions he visits the house, each time dressed a little differently, hair a little different.  He has a scar once that he has no other time.  Each time he is accompanied by the same woman.  From time to time you get a good look at her expressionless features and what turns out to be a cybernetic eye.  As you focus on her, you see her accompanying several women who all look remarkably like her to this psychic.  As that image fades, you suddenly receive a pair of images almost as if the gate is begging to show you.  One is of the woman carrying an unconscious X12, in which you can see a tatoo on the back of his neck, into the house, then shortly later she emerges with the still unconscious boy.  You see them enter a car and drive away.

The final images strikes you as odd.  It is approaching midday.  You see the woman approach the gate, from the street, but she is unable to open it.  "Who are you?  Why are you here?" she asks.  You don't hear the response.  A few moments later, from inside the house, you hear a man scream followed by a crashing sound.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2005)

Jay looks at Cosmo "Calm down, it will do nothing good to be on your nerves. Vince, being in a team mean more than have someone to protect your back in a fight. Information like that should have been told earlier. And it is not a question to beleive it or not. It both help to analyze the habits of someone like him, and there is way to confirm information like that. A severe punition would have been given to you in the army, but for now, it is to Michelle to decide.

Now that we know that, it might help us a lot. If the trade have been suggested by him, we will have an easier time to conceal the trap. But he will be on his guard for sure."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Sanjay looks about ready to snap, too.  "What?!?  Monica almost died down there!  Not to mention, Vida, Ms. Vaile...oh, right, and me!  If we had some more info going in, a lot of that might have been avoided.  And then there's the fact that that lunatic's threatened to freaking kill my family!  And you took it upon yourself to dismiss his offer completely without even mentioning it to us?  Does your brain shrink every time you mutate, or has it always been pea-sized?", he shouts angrily, his eyes and hands beginning to glow.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2005)

Johan's thoughts are in quite a turmoil over the revelation. A part of him wants to blame Vince for his separation into two different persons, as well as Anna's close death. However, another part is quite sure that neither would have been avoided even if they had had more information unless said information was much more than hinted at.
So he just rubs his temples in an effort to calm himself, and also readies to start the sprinklers (or whatever goes for fire control) in the War Room, and only the War Room, should anybody start physical hostileties. Unless, of course, he knows of some more approriate security measures that he could jump start.
"Oh man..."


----------



## Gideon (Jun 14, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, full health*

"Maybe a second set of wings might help seal the deal on the meeting?"  Michael deadpans into the angry shouting of the room.

Tensing his muscles and preparing to change into his werewolf form Fenris lets a growing vicous smile grow.  Looking around the room at the assembled team members judging who will fall on which side of the fight.

_Looks like 2 on 1.  I think we can take him before the rest stop us._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 14, 2005)

X12 waits quietly, thumbing through any available reading.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2005)

Michelle sighs quietly to herself, now she knows why Thunder is rubbing his temples all the time, this job can give you a serious headache...

"That's enough everyone," She states raising her voice over the noise. "Vincent didn't know even if Split was telling the truth, let alone know that it could have been useful. Besides, its not like he is the only one that did any boneheaded moves of late." She makes eye contact with everyone trying to defuse the situation, once everyone is sitting and focused back on her she continues.

"At least now we have a reason for the trade, now we have to figure out where its going to happen."


----------



## Deva (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lynn; 3/4; OK*

Lifting her hands from the gate she can't help but wonder what would bring X12 to a telepath so often, and what significance the woman she had seen held. The final image stayed foremost in her mind as she got to her feet and scanned the area. It felt different than the others, leaving her unsettled and nervous. 

For a moment she was tempted to approach the house and check to see if X12 was all right, but she didn't want to intrude. It wasn't her place. She wasn't even a student with Epic officially yet. Still... "Cool it, Lynn." She mumbled to herself as she continued to look around. "You don't know if what you saw was past or future. Remember what Sensei said, 'Don't act until you can react'."

She glances at her watch, noting the time, then watches the street while still keeping an eye on the building.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "That's enough everyone," She states raising her voice over the noise. "Vincent didn't know even if Split was telling the truth, let alone know that it could have been useful. Besides, its not like he is the only one that did any boneheaded moves of late." She makes eye contact with everyone trying to defuse the situation, once everyone is sitting and focused back on her she continues.
> [/COLOR]




Sanjay still frowns, rolling his eyes.  "That wasn't my point," he says heatedly.  He simmers down, though, letting the subject drop, but not without an miffed glare aimed at Vince.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2005)

*October 27, 2120

Mega-City of New York
EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*


			
				Jay said:
			
		

> Calm down, it will do nothing good to be on your nerves. Vince, being in a team mean more than have someone to protect your back in a fight. Information like that should have been told earlier. And it is not a question to beleive it or not. It both help to analyze the habits of someone like him, and there is way to confirm information like that. A severe punition would have been given to you in the army, but for now, it is to Michelle to decide.



"Bugger off, new guy," Cosmo growls.  "We aren't in the military."

"Yeah, and you don't know jack about..." Vince starts.



			
				Neutron said:
			
		

> "What?!? Monica almost died down there! Not to mention, Vida, Ms. Vaile...oh, right, and me! If we had some more info going in, a lot of that might have been avoided. And then there's the fact that that lunatic's threatened to freaking kill my family! And you took it upon yourself to dismiss his offer completely without even mentioning it to us? Does your brain shrink every time you mutate, or has it always been pea-sized?"




"Like we can trust anything Split says!" Vince shoots back.  "And you're one to talk.  You do all your thinking with your pelv..."



			
				Michelle said:
			
		

> "That's enough everyone," She states raising her voice over the noise.




"Thank god, I didn't need to hear the end of that," Rebound mutters.

"Pel-what?  I don't get it," Tara says.



			
				Johan said:
			
		

> So he just rubs his temples in an effort to calm himself, and also readies to start the sprinklers (or whatever goes for fire control) in the War Room, and only the War Room, should anybody start physical hostileties.



Amazingly, you still encounter a rather powerful blocking of your powers.  Apparently Cosmo still hasn't dropped his nullification on you.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> _Looks like 2 on 1. I think we can take him before the rest stop us._



"Don't divide the team," Johan whispers from behind you, and the left, and the mouths to you from across the table.  Obviously not the 'smart Johan', there are three of him now, each of them dangling some sort of tube from a chain in their hand.  A sharp, very short, ultrasonic chirp makes you wince and look over beside the Johan across the table, where Anna has a similar tube between her lips with a warning look.

Thanks to Michelle, after a few moments, things slowly return to a more quiet state.  Most appear somewhat relieved, though Carl looks bored and Loki looks disappointed more didn't happen.  For a moment all you hear is a click click click of rapid typing, and the humming of 'Pop Goes the Weasel' from Dara at the main ARIS terminal.  She seems to have missed the entire shouting match.

"How about here?" Dara says cheerfully, taking another bite of a half eaten apple as the image of a park comes up on the screen.  The park displayed is labelled, "The Promenade" and Dara pushes a button a few times and the image scrolls out showing you it is on the northern outskirts of New York.  "See, it's nice and out of the way, and the best part," she says as the image goes to a small box in the top right of the screen and a news article fills the remaining screen.  It reads, "The Promenade Closed for Repairs" as the heading.

"They're fixing the trails and a leak in the artificial lake.  And the best part is," she adds, and the map comes back, zoming in near to the park.  "There's a Perkins right there, and they have a 24 hours special of apple waffles!"

*Morgentaller District
X12*
You wait for a good twenty minutes before a door opens somewhere out of your range of vision.  You hear a man's voice and the albino woman nods and gestures towards you.  You hear footsteps, then a middle aged man walks into view.  He is dressed comfortably in casual clothing and has long, graying hair tied back in a ponytail.  It is immediatetly obvious that the man is blind.  White eyes stare sightlessly ahead, and an angry red scar covers his eyes.

You get the feeling you know this man, but when you try to remember you start to get a sharp headache.  It takes a moment to realize that he is speaking to you.

"I said, why have you come back?"

*Lynn Jenkins*
It is easily twenty minutes and nothing has happened.  You start to relax when you see X12 rise in the waiting room and then clutch his head for a moment.  It is just then that you hear the quiet hum of a hovercar descending from above.  A grey corvette comes rapidly down, touching down outside the gate with rapid precision.  The door swings open and a woman steps out.  When she turns, you recognize her as the woman in your vision; the one with the cybernetic eye.  She is dressed in black jeans and boots, with a black bomber-style jacket done up to the neck.  A nearly indestinctable bulge at her waist tells you she may be concealing a weapon.

She looks immediately at you and the glow in her mechanical eye intensifies as she studies you.  As it fades to its normal intensity, she walks briskly towards the gate and you, who just happen at this moment to be blocking it from being able to swing open...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 18, 2005)

"I've never been here... at least not that I remember.

That's why I'm here now - you come recommended as a coma-probing psychic, and something has been done to my mind... I don't remember anything from more than about 8 months ago.  I want to know what they did to me," he replies, but starts to trail off.  "You know me... and I know I know you... but it hurts to remember... I want you to undo what they did to me - give me my memories back."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2005)

Sanjay shakes his head at the apple-obesessed Dara.  His anger nearly fades, as quickly as it came.  Still, he doesn't feel up to contributing at the moment, and makes his way to Monica's side.

"Hey, Mon.  What's with the change of wardrobe?" he asks in a lowered voice, pointing at her clothes.  "Not that I mind," he adds with a shrug and a hint of a smile.  "So, d'you see X?  What did he have to..."  

He stops mid sentence with a confused look.  He looks left, then right, then turns around and scans the room.  Then, to the group, he asks, "Uh, where's X12?  Wait, don't tell me...he's busy washing his hair."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2005)

> "Bugger off, new guy," Cosmo growls.  "We aren't in the military."
> 
> "Yeah, and you don't know jack about..." Vince starts.




_OK... looks like that all previous experience I had worth nothing to there eyes. Always nice._ thinks Jay. He looks at the escaliting tension, and is happy to see Michelle calming the situation.

Jay looks at Dara as she attract the attention of the room. He looks at the images of the Park. _A more open field would have been better, but that is in New York itself, so Split have a greater chance to doubt about the trap._

"Nice idea, Dara."


----------



## Gideon (Jun 18, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5, Oky-doky*

Mike looks over at stupid and Anna and gives them one hell of a wolfish grin.

_I need a smoke, bad._ Mike thinks to himself before he whispers over to Cosmo
"I'm gonna go find X12.  Let me know what's up." 

Heading out of the war room, Michael goes and finds his favorite pack prividing Texans room and his stash of smokes.


----------



## Deva (Jun 19, 2005)

*Lynn: 3/4; OK*

She feels herself involuntarily tense in anticipation of worse case scenario. Watching the woman as intently as she had been watching her, Lynn takes a few steps back away from the gate, toward the house, to allow the woman to open it. 

The image of this woman carrying an unconscious X12 flashes through her memory and she suddenly wants to keep her away from him. She plants her feet, keeping herself between the woman and the house.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

Now that the shouting match is pretty much over Michelle will continue to trying to keep the meeting focused on Split.

"So we have the what, why and where we need to figure out the who and the how. First how do we get into contact with him, do we want Jenifer to know that we are in contact and who it is that's going to talk to him."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2005)

"I think if Split has contacted Vince, he should be the one to talk to Split. Johan will surely need to be there too, or we might have difficulty to have Jennifer to cooperate. Do you think they both can handle that?

And to contact him, maybe Vince knows how. Did Split left some way to contact him in case you change your mind?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2005)

"Split is a mercenary. That means his contact information must be available _somewhere_. If Cosmo would be so kind as to release my powers, I could do a quick search and try to locate said data."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2005)

*Morgentaller District
Lynn Jenkins*
The woman steps up to the gate and opens it, stepping in and towards you.  She stops a brief pace away from you and looks at you expressionlessly.

"You are an unregistered mutant.  Mental powers of some type," she states flatly, staring at you.  "I have business here.  Move aside," she says in a voice eerily devoid of emotion.

*X12*
Jasman looks somewhat relieved for a moment, then again troubled when you make your request.  As you speak, his assistant quickly rises, walking towards the exit.

"Well, I certainly do not remember seeing you in this house," Jasman says.  "My fee schedule is steep for any work, and if you are seeking any grand mental manipulations and probing, you will have to prove to me your ability to pay.  There are also waiver forms to sign, some reading on the procedures I use for you to peruse, and if memory is involved, I think a medical brain scan to ensure you do not have any physical ailments that may be hampering your memory."

Something doesn't seem right about what he said.

*EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*


			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "Nice idea, Dara."



"I am full of good ideas!" she says, then belches.  "And apples!"



> "Hey, Mon. What's with the change of wardrobe?" he asks in a lowered voice, pointing at her clothes. "Not that I mind," he adds with a shrug and a hint of a smile. "So, d'you see X? What did he have to..."



"It was too cold for the skirt," she says unconvincingly.  Hey, it's even unconvincing to you.  "He wants to see some psychic about his memory and...."



			
				Neutron said:
			
		

> "Uh, where's X12? Wait, don't tell me...he's busy washing his hair."



"He seemed plenty clean when I left him," Monica says.

"I saw him leaving out the gates when we were bringing Captain Cyborg here," Vince says.

"Oh for [censored] sake," Cosmo says.  "You are useless, you know that?"

"That twit," Monica growls.  "He probably went to that psychic of his on his own and after I begged him not to.  That jerk!" Monica says, obviously angry and downgrading her opinion of the healer.

"X is a big boy.  He can take care of himself," Rebound says.

"Yeah, what with Prophet and half of Anarchy gunnin' for him.  He'll be fine," Carl says.



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> "I think if Split has contacted Vince, he should be the one to talk to Split. Johan will surely need to be there too, or we might have difficulty to have Jennifer to cooperate. Do you think they both can handle that?
> 
> And to contact him, maybe Vince knows how. Did Split left some way to contact him in case you change your mind?"



"He must have hacked ARIS to contact me," Vince says to Jay.  "Common theme these days," he adds.



			
				Smart Johan said:
			
		

> "Split is a mercenary. That means his contact information must be available somewhere. If Cosmo would be so kind as to release my powers, I could do a quick search and try to locate said data."
> "Don't do it!  If I know him, and he's me, so I do, the first thing he'd do is zip off and steal that girl away so we can't use her."
> 
> Cosmo looks blandly at not-so-smart Johan for a long drawn out moment before looking at Michelle and asking, "Can I eat him?"  Smart Johan feels his powers return.
> ...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2005)

"I'm with EPIC, so payment should not be an issue, and I'm clean... I'm healthier than you'll ever be, mister," X12 says.  "Another of me was here... and he gave me your card, so to speak.  Your secretary knew to look for the number on my neck - so don't tell me about forms and brain scans.  The card said 'Free,'" he says, pulling out the card, "so either start talking about what you know and what you can do, or I start searching for the meaning of 'Free' in a more direct fashion.  I've been jerked around by far too many people in the recent past, mister, so forgive me if I'm a little short on protocol and patience."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, what with Prophet and half of Anarchy gunnin' for him.  He'll be fine," Carl says.




Sanjay shakes his head.  "Dude, Anarchy is in Brazil.  Sheesh, am I the only one around here that pays atten..wah!" he exclaims as he's yanked away by Monica.

Stumbling along behind Monica, Sanjay looks somewhat perplexed.  "Uh, so what's going on, then?  X is getting brainwashed by an evil psychic?  Damn, I was hoping to kick a little Split hiney, but if X is in trouble, I'm in!"


----------



## Gideon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Fenris, 5/5, healthy*

Mike's ears easily pick up the chatter between the two as they come out of the war room.

"I don't need help looking around the base Monica.  I won't leave and maybe a telephone or radio would work better than wandering around the city.  None of us can drive either."

Michael looks over at Monica and her 'escort' with a look of exasperation as they come out of the room.

_Crap, can't a guy just get a smoke._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 27, 2005)

"I have Split's contact information, both for email and video negotiation, though it seems he has taken severy precautions against tracing him through said means. Not sure if I could get to his place if I actually ran though the lines for a while, but I am betting he has placed other security measures that I might not be prepared to deal with. 
So, do we want to contact him now, or do we deal with the case of the missing healer first?"
While Johan's words seem meant as humorous, his serious tone of voice makes one doubt it.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2005)

"If we need to fetch X12, I can drive. I suppose that EPIC have one vehicle I can borrow for that.

But for Split, I am not surprise that you have difficulty to track him, or someone would have done so long ago. I suppose we should wait a moment and try to contact X12. Is there a way to contact him easily? I can try by radio, in case he left in uniform."

He takes his helmet and make sure it is on long range setting. He puts it on his head.

"X12, it is Jay. Can you recieve me?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 27, 2005)

*Michelle HP 5/5 Status: fine*

"Although Anarchy probably isn't searching for X right at this moment it is true that Prophet certainly has an interest in him. Going out by himself was pretty dumb so we should at least find out where he is" Michelle adds in as the topic of discussion turns to X12.

"ARIS, is there any way you can tell us where X12 is right at this time?"


----------



## Deva (Jun 28, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You are an unregistered mutant.  Mental powers of some type," she states flatly, staring at you.  "I have business here.  Move aside," she says in a voice eerily devoid of emotion.





Lynn doesn't move. "I was unaware that mutants were required to register in this state. I'm sure that would have been taken care of once I arrived at school."  She glances over her shoulder to the house, wondering what was happening inside and how much longer X12 would be. "However,"  She turns her attention back to the woman, "until my companion has finished his affairs inside, I assure you I shall not be moving. You can appreciate his desire for anonymity in such delicate manners."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 1, 2005)

*Morgentaller District
Lynn Jenkins*
"I have an appointment," she states flatly.  She steps up to you and grabs your forearm in a surprisingly firm grip.  "You do not want to interfere with me," she says in her emotionless tone, though her eye flashes brightly again.

You get that same feeling you had with X12 earlier; the feeling that for some reason, you could probably use your powers on her.

You hear the door swing open behind you and the soft patter of feet approaching.  The albino woman is quickly at your side, grabbing the woman before you by the hand clamped down on your arm.  She tries to seperate the two of you and seems almost desperate to do so, trying to pull the woman towards the house.

"In a moment, Sian," the woman says emotionlessly.

The albino woman looks back at the house, still tugging on the woman's hand, and thereby your arm, and is starting to hyperventilate.

*X12*
The assistant leaves through the door and you glance that way to see Lynn confronting a very familiar person; Captain Carmella Majors.  The Captain's hand is clamped down on Lynn's forearm.  The assistant rushes over and is trying to pull the Captain towards the house.  Majors hasn't seemed to notice you.

"Forgiveness isn't an issue; but obedience is," Jasman says, his blind eyes staring outward towards you.  _Stand down!_ rips through your psyche.  You manage to fight the nearly irresistable urge to back away from him and stand at attention.

_You are being placed under compulsion!  But you make the WILL save with an 18._

*EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*
Jay's communication goes without answer as ARIS answers Michelle.

"He has left the compound and his communicator is in his room.  I have no way to track X12 at this time, Metal Mistress."

"This is pointless," Cosmo shouts.  "We have a job to do and we can do it without X12, but we can't do it if half of us run off on some idiotic search in the city!  We should go after Split and let X12 worry about X12.  It seems to be what he wants anyway."

"I want my wing back, but I'm going with them," Vince announces.  "Without X12 I wouldn't have a new wing that someone tore off," he adds with a glare at Michael.

"I'm sure some of us will come visit you in jail," Carl says dryly towards Johan, loud enough to be overheard by everyone.  "'Cause that's what's gonna happen if we don't catch Split."

"Hey mates, I gotta agree with Cosmo on this one.  X ran off, he can handle himself for a day," Rebound says.

"We will need all of us to battle Split," Anna agrees.  "And New York is a big city to find one person in, especially one that doesn't want our help."

Monica glares at Cosmo and both Michael and Sanjay can hear a slight crackling in the air and a growl comeing from Monica.


----------



## Deva (Jul 1, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I have an appointment," she states flatly.  She steps up to you and grabs your forearm in a surprisingly firm grip.  "You do not want to interfere with me," she says in her emotionless tone, though her eye flashes brightly again.




Her eyes focus momentarily on the hand on her forearm. "Has anyone ever told you that you're a bit of a bully?" She lifts her eyes and fixates a none-too-pleasant scowl on the woman._(Intimidate:20)_ " I don't like bullies."  Lynn grabs the woman's wrist, her fingers pressing into the nerves in an attempt to weaken the grip and remove the hand. "I'm afraid you're going to be late for your appointment."

As her skin touches the woman's, she'll open her mind to any images she may see.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2005)

"They've kinda got a point, Mon," Sanjay says, trying to divert her attention form Cosmo.  "Do you know where this psychic he went to see is?  If not, he's going to be almost impossible to find."  He turns to everyone else as he continues.  "But if you do, we can go get him and get back before anyone misses us.  Then we'll have Dr. X with us against Split to make sure everyone leaves the fight with all their limbs attached."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 1, 2005)

"I'm the one giving the orders here," X12 barks, advancing quickly on Jasman.  "Tell me what you know, or I swear I'll beat it out of you.  Everyone who knows something about me feels it's better to just string me along, but it isn't happening this time - I'm through playing mister nice clone," X12 finishes, rearing back to backhand Jasman if necessary.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2005)

"Unless our orders were to locate and bring Split to custody today, a minor delayance is not going to bring an imprisonment sentence on me," Johan says calmly back to Carl. "I do admit that this delay made me feel rather more pleased than it should, considering the situation, however."
Turning to the screen, he continues. "ARIS, which direction did X12 leave towards when he left the EPIC premises, and what are the five most likely destinations for him in that direction?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2005)

*Michelle HP 5/5 status: ok*

Wishing she had a gavel or something Michelle bangs on the desk to draw everyone's attention.

"ARIS, cancel that last request." She states as she looks at the group assembled before her. "Cosmos is right, Split is our primary concern. It was X's choice to take off, he can take care of himself for now. Thunder seemed to know where he was going and didn't seem to upset by it, so we can assume that he is not in any immediate danger."

As she continues to talk she will make eye contact with everyone in the room and in particular Johan and Monica. "Split is smart and dangerous we will need all of us working together as a team if we are to have any chance of taking him down. we can't have anyone of us second guessing what we are doing. Any personal grudges or second thoughts will be left behind."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Morgentaller District
Lynn Jenkins*
The woman's expression shows no emotion as you turn your unnatural charisma to an intimidating end.  You grab her wrist in what you know should be both a painful and somewhat debilitating hold but elicit no reaction from her; except perhaps slight irritation.  As you allow your cognitive abilities to take over and your vision spirals from the now to sometime else, the last thing you notice of your current surroundings is that this woman before you doesn't appear to be paying attention to you, but something behind you.

....[precognition]....

The woman shouts "Stand down!"  But a quick shove against the distracted woman's chest and a clever hook of your foot sends her tumbling back.  She loses her balance and falls, slamming her head into one of the iron bars of the gate, falling unconscious.

....[precognition]...

The city stands in ruins.  A quartet of mutants battle against vacant eyed humans lead by odd, grey and white skinned humanoids.  Two massive war machines rumble towards the four.  One woman runs at super-speed, gauntlets aglow with an odd red-pink energy, dashing past and among the soldiers, her fists leaving a trail of destruction in their midst.  Another uses a staff weapon to vault towards the remaining soldiers, completely open to attack.  Energy weapons blast at her, but tendrils of energy slap them aside.  A small, asian woman stands off against a dozen white and grey skinned creatures, their visible mental blasts warring for a moment before the woman releases a wave of mental energy that sends the creatures flying.  With a groan, one of the machines rises into the air, hoisted by a man of stone.  He uses immense strength to hurl the machine into the other, and an explosion rips through the area as both are destroyed.

"Good job, Mason!  That will buy us some time!  Fall back!" the asian woman shouts mentally.

....[postcognition]....

X12 crouches over the woman, her eye gone.  He touches her, obviously trying to heal her, but nothing happens.

....[precognition]....

She immediately orders X12 to stand down, but he ignores her.  The woman slaps her hand down on yours as you apply pressure to her wrist.  With a jerk and crack, she breaks your wrist and knees you in the stomach, then head.  You fall to the ground winded and vision reeling.  She pulls her jacket open, revealing a handgun and a police badge on her belt.  She draws her weapon and runs towards the house.

....[precognition]....

The city is engulfed in battle.  Anarchy does battle with EPIC, a battle the heroes are losing.  Bodies of heroes, familiar and unfamiliar, litter the ground.  Accompanying Anarchy, a man that exudes darkness and flame, and flanking him are 14 soldiers.  The males all bear the features of X12; the females of the woman before you.  All look blankly at the battle, using their powers as their master directs.

The last hero falls; Titan, clad in shining golden armor is taken down by the combined forces of Anarchy.  The city is theirs.  An energy field shoots up, glowing red and blocking the sky, encompassing the whole city.

The man of flame and darkness laughs, then abruptly stops.  His head snaps to the side and his gaze finds... you.  "Who do we have here?" he says ominously, in a voice that terrifies you enough to send you staggering out of your trance.

_And that would be what happens when you roll a natural 20 on your precognition and only get a 10 on your postcognition._

You still have a hold of the woman's arm as she shouts "Stand down!"

*X12*
"Stand down!" comes a shout.  You see Majors looking at you, with as close to an emotion as she probably has ever come etched on her face.  Perhaps it is fear, or perhaps it is anger.  The Albino woman appears extremely frightened by the sudden outbursts of both Majors and Lynn, as well as yourself.  You feel a strong urge to obey Majors, but somehow resist.

_Natural 20 on your will save allows you to ignore the command._

There is too much at stake for too many people to help you, Jasman projects into your mind.  I have suffered far worse than you can ever do to me, and will suffer far more than that to protect the others.  You will continue to serve the needs of the many.

His eyes flash open and you feel a sharp burst of pain as he assaults your mind.  You manage to maintain your hold and your consciousness, though just barely.  You also realize that you won't be able to regenerate this manner of injury, though how you know that eludes you.

_Jasman's attack of 16 hits you (yes I know your mental defense is 17).  You manage to make a will save of 18, taking a mental stun hit and barely avoiding getting stunned._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters, The War Room*


			
				Neutron said:
			
		

> "They've kinda got a point, Mon," Sanjay says, trying to divert her attention form Cosmo. "Do you know where this psychic he went to see is? If not, he's going to be almost impossible to find." He turns to everyone else as he continues. "But if you do, we can go get him and get back before anyone misses us. Then we'll have Dr. X with us against Split to make sure everyone leaves the fight with all their limbs attached."



"No I don't," she says somewhat shortly.  "But I am gonna try to find out."



			
				Smart Johan said:
			
		

> "I do admit that this delay made me feel rather more pleased than it should, considering the situation, however."
> Turning to the screen, he continues. "ARIS, which direction did X12 leave towards when he left the EPIC premises, and what are the five most likely destinations for him in that direction?"



"The most likely destination would be the nearby Mag-Lev Station, which would be able to transport him anywhere in the Mega-City of New York," ARIS responds.



			
				Metal Mistress said:
			
		

> As she continues to talk she will make eye contact with everyone in the room and in particular Johan and Monica. "Split is smart and dangerous we will need all of us working together as a team if we are to have any chance of taking him down. we can't have anyone of us second guessing what we are doing. Any personal grudges or second thoughts will be left behind."



"That's fine, but I'm going to check out X's room to see if he left a clue to where he went.  And if we find him, I'm gonna beat some sense into him.  I'll be back shortly," Monica says, letting go of Sanjay and bursting out of the room before anyone can object.

"Wow, she's mad," Tara says.  "I smell ozone."

"Man, I wouldn't want to be in X's shoes if she finds out where he is," Rebound says.

"I wouldn't want to be in Sanjay's shoes if she doesn't," Loki quips.

"Whatever you do, part of this deal better be me getting my wing back," Vince grumps.

"I think your wing would be kind of desicated and gross," Johan says.

"It would probably be for the best if only a few people were here to set up this meeting with Split," Cosmo says, redirecting the conversation.

"I'm staying," Vince asserts.  "I want my damn wing back."

"Rebound and I should go and work on something to counter Split's invisibility," Anna says.

"Sounds like a plan," Rebound says.

"I'll help!" Johan says readily before his smart alter ego can chime in.

"And make me a new gun," Carl says, getting up.

"You better go make sure the kid and her rabbit are still where they should be, and are ready to leave," Cosmo says.

"I aint no negotiator," Loki says, heading for the door.  "I'm going to go practice a few new tricks I've been working on."

"I'll hang out here and listen in," Tara says.  "If that's ok."

"I need more apples," Dara says.  "Oh, and I sent Split an e-mail," Dara says cheerfully, skipping towards the exit.

Cosmo obviously doesn't intend on leaving.

_That should leave Cosmo, Vince, Tara, Johan (smart), Fenris and Neutron hanging about.  A group is heading to the workshops, Dara is going to the mess hall, Monica is zipping to X's room and Loki is off to practice a trick of some sort._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2005)

Sanjay watches Monica zip away, confused at her anger at X12.  He looks back at Michelle, then back inthe direction Monica went.  When Cosmo mentions everyone shouldn't be here, he wastes no time running off after Monica to X12's room.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Fenris, 5/5, alright*

"Right, you boys and girls play nice with that jerk."  Michael waves at everybody.

Leaning over to Cosmo he whispers in his ear "I'll be right outside, just make ugly yell if you need me."  A mean smile plays across Michael's lips as he heads out the door.

Walking over to his favorite Texan smoke dispencer's room.  Michael will try everything he can think of to get in and get a cigarette.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 5, 2005)

"I SERVE NO ONE!" X12 shouts, backhanding Jasman.  "I served him long enough, and I will serve him no longer.  You will help me.  You will tell me what I came here to know, or I will kill you.  I don't care what you've suffered - I'm done suffering.  You will help me, or you will suffer at my hands like no other person has suffered before, and you will suffer until I decide you suffer no more," X12 spits, advancing on Jasman with murderous intent.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2005)

Jay have been absorbed by something, and he seems to not care about the discussion. At a moment, he exclamate "Mark Jasman!", slapping his forehead. He pauses a moment and looks at the others, most of them not listening as usual. "X12 have gone to see Mark Jasman. His office is in Morgentaller District... I... I can't remember the address. ARIS, can you find it? We had found a business card of that psychic during the events at the hospital. Another X was there and left it behind. X12 took it. He can have only been there. And if ARIS can't find the office address, Thunder's brother shoud know where to find the office.

So, Michelle, do you want to try to get X before we go see Split or we continue with what have been planned?"


----------



## Deva (Jul 5, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The man of flame and darkness laughs, then abruptly stops.  His head snaps to the side and his gaze finds... you.  "Who do we have here?" he says ominously, in a voice that terrifies you enough to send you staggering out of your trance.




As though to touch the woman burns her, Lynn releases her hold on the wrist and steps to the side. "Whoa..."

Had it been just part of the vision, or had he really seen her? The visions were always disorientating, never knowing if she was looking at them from someone elses eyes or her own. He had to have seen someone else, the someone who's eyes she was peering at the future through.

She shakes her head to clear her thoughts, attention once again on the woman. She is more than a little confused by the image of the other X12s and this woman, but the memory of the badge was enough for Lynn. "I beg your pardon, Officer," She stammers, mortified now that she had interefered. "I didn't know. I just... I'm sorry, there's no excuse for my behavior."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So, Michelle, do you want to try to get X before we go see Split or we continue with what have been planned?"[/COLOR]




"No, we continue without him. If he gets back before we have to go then he can come along if he wants but I am not spliting up the team even more on the off chance that he will want to come along."

With a sigh she sits back down. "There isn't much to do now but wait for Split to contact us, unless someone else has any ideas. Cosmos," she adds turning her head to look at him. "Can your powers work in an area? and can it be selective?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2005)

"If you'll excuse me, I'll go and see how Jennifer is doing with Jun Po," Johan says, and adds "and tell her we've contacted Split to start arrangements for her return to his cares" with an expression like one who had tasted something foul.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2005)

*Morgentaller District
Lynn Jenkins*
As you step back, you trip in the edging between the cobbled walk and the grass.  As you fall, you brace yourself with your hand, and the painful crack and sudden shooting pain tells you you likely just broke your wrist...

The woman, however, ignores you and your stumble, rushing up into the house as X12 shouts some fairly questionable things and a loud slap rings out.

*X12*
You slap the blind telepath who reels from the blow.  So focused on Jassman are you that you fail to see Majors rush up and into the house.  She blindsides you with something that sends electricity coursing through you.

_Attack roll of 21 (rapid strike) hits.  Your damage save of 23 versus DC 31 still has you staggering.  You suffer a stun hit and are stunned._

"That's because you're serving me," Majors says.  "And you will continue to serve my needs, and no matter how much you suffer it will not be enough!" she says, in a voice that for the first time you've heard, or remember to have heard, betrays true emotion.  She slams you again in the neck with a small device, the same electricity coursing through you.

_Second attack roll of 18 (rapid strike) hits.  Your damage save of 21 versus DC 31 nearly has you unconscious.  You suffer a stun hit and are still stunned.  You have no idea what she is hitting you with, but it packs a real punch._

*Lynn Jenkins*
The police woman draws out not a gun, but a metal rod of some sort and stabs it into the back of X12's neck.  Her cold demeanor gives way to real emotion, anger and something more painful, as she shouts at him and jams the same device into his neck a second time.  X12 staggers back, the psychic retreats along the wall and the albino woman looks on in horror, all as your wrist throbs in pain.  Luckily, the street seems fairly quiet and nobody has taken notice as of yet.

_You aren't 'disabled', you just have a broken wrist._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Sanjay*
You get to X12's room to find the door locked, but someone is definitely inside, and from the cursing and banging about, you don't have to guess who.  "You stupid <censored> jerk!" you hear, followed by something breaking.

*Michael*
"Well, we'll just be waiting for Split to call," Cosmo replies.

You get down to the senior epic members quarters, but naturally Trailblazers room is locked.  As you look around to see if he's hidden a spare key somewhere, you hear Johan as he comes down the hall towards you.

*Johan*
You head out of the War Room and over to the quarters.  Heading down the hall, you notice Michael outside of Trailblazers room, looking for something.

*The War Room*
"Area?" Cosmo replies.  "No, I really put my powers on one person a round, but I can keep a few neutralized at once.  It's pretty much all or nothing too."

Your discussion goes on for a few minutes with the few remaining people in the room when a message comes in, which ARIS soon brings up.  Split appears on the screen.

"Imagine my surprise when I traced that message," he says with a smirk,  "all the way to EPIC Headquarters.  Why, I'm practically beside myself with emotion," he says.  

From out of view you hear, in a texan accent, "It's a rifle, hoss."

"Ok, I'm beside myself with a rifle," Split says.  "So, any crippling injuries happen in Brazil?" he says.  "I mean after I contacted the wingless wonder and he turned down my help and all."

"I want my wing back you lowlife!" Vince shouts, zipping up to the screen and shouting at the mercenary.  Split laughs and a slightly desicated wing dangles into view.  Other laughter is heard from out of sight.

"Is that why you called," Split says tauntingly.  "I like my wing.  I think I'll keep it.  I really hope that isn't why you called."

"He should not be here," Cosmo says quietly to Michelle and Jay, obviously thinking  Vince might react badly to Split's taunting.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 11, 2005)

"Blow it out your , Seven," he spits, trying to regain some composure.  "Go cry to Prophet about your eye, though I doubt he'll care - he's the one who had it taken from you.  I don't serve you, either - I serve me."

_OOC: HP to Unstun, Full Defense.  I need some time to think... I need to take some ranks in Taunt... _


----------



## Deva (Jul 11, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; Broken Wrist*

Holding her wrist to her chest to keep it from moving too much, Lynn gets carefully to her feet. This was not exactly what she had in mind when her mother told her she was coming to the Epic school. She had thought classes, perhaps some training with her cognitive powers, a little fooling around with some of the guys... Not assaulting a police officer and getting visions that will now haunt her dreams for weeks, all on her first day and she had yet to check in with the school contact.

She grabs her duffle bag with her uninjured hand and walks into the house. "I do not mean to interfere, again," she says softly from off to the side, "But certainly there must be some better solution to whatever is going on here than threats and a cattle prod. I understand that it is none of my business, yet may I suggest X12 that you cease what you are doing? While you are in that uniform, you are a representative of the Epic organization and it would not do well for the School if you were to be seen escorted from the premises in handcuffs for assaulting the good Doctor." _OOC: Diplomacy(20)_


----------



## Gideon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Fenris, 5/5, hunky dory*

As Johan walks down the hall closer to Michael he begins to hear the series of rather impressive curses and insults Michael is throwing at the door.

Looking up and seeing Johan, Michael smiles.  "Your the smart Johan, right? Could you do me a favor and unlock Trailblazer's door? He borrowed something I need back and I don't want to wait."

_Play nice, if he wants to argue, there is always the hard way._ Michael thinks to himself his grin becoming a little more feral.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2005)

Johan raises an eyebrow at Michael's vulgar language aimed at the door.
"What is it that Trailblazer borrowed from you? Unless it is something very important, I do not believe intruding to his private quarters is an acceptable option."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2005)

_Luckily, he has answered fast._

"I'll take care of Vince. Michelle, your honor to talk to Split." whispers back Jay to Cosmo and Michelle.

Jay walk next to Vince and whisper to him calmly. "Calm down, you hates him, fine. But shouting after him while he is on the other side of the continent will do nothing good. Your best bet to get your wing back, is to be in front of him. Leave Michelle do the talk, and go relax with the others." He added some authority in his tone on the last part of his sentence, to make it clear it isn't a suggestion.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2005)

Michelle nods slightly to Jay as he goes to calm Vince down and get him out of the warroom. She regards with Split with a less then impressed look before addressing him.

"Enough with the joking Split this isn't a social call. This is business pure and simple, we both have something the other wants. We want the information that you said you had on the blood samples and Afifi as well as any insider information on Anarchy and why they would have been in Brazil. Give us that and we will hand over Jennifer to you. And before you ask no the senior members don't know about this conversation."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2005)

*Neutron; 5/5 hp; Confused, but not dazed (yet)*

Sanjay winces at the noise coming from X12's room.  "Why has she got her whiskers in such a knot over X hitting the town?"  He shrugs and knocks on the door.

"Hey, Mon want some help, um, finding that, uh, stupid <censored> jerk?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2005)

*Morgentaller District*

*Lynn Jenkins*
You quickly realize things are happening beyond your understanding as X12 completely ignores you.

"You should not be here," Majors says shortly at you.  It's obvious to you that she knows X12 in some regard, not a positive one, and there is something in her body language that tells you that coming inside may not have been the best move.  Having worked with the police before, you are rapidly coming to the conclusion that she is not operating as an officer at this particular moment.

_You got a sense motive on her of 27.  She may not be entirely willing to let you leave having seen what you've seen._

*The Battle*
_Initiatives:  Captain Majors 27, X12 14, Lynn Jenkins 9 (heckuva roll to get a 1 on)_

The smell of burning flesh starts to become apparant as Majors grips her weapon.  The handle appears to contain the power source and that power source is obviously being overloaded and is burning into her.  Electricity crackles up the shaft to the tip as she jams the tip into X12's stomach.

_Attack roll of 27 (rapid strike) hits. The damage you've suffered subtracts two from your damage save, but you get a save of 26 versus DC 31. You suffer another stun hit._

*X12*
As you get struck again, you are momentarily happy you've built up a resistance to electricity recently.  And it apparently jogs your memory.

The escape went flawlessly.  Despite the others resistance to bringing you, your fathers favorite, Directive 7 had been unwavering.  However, it resulted in far from the freedom you envisioned.  She had locked you in a room somewhere in a remote region and then left with the others.  Your fathers men had found you before she returned and loaded you into a van.

Directive 7 had not abandoned you, however, and easily overpowered the men, 'rescuing' you and taking you to New York.  You were stunned to find the two of you meeting with the same telepath who had a hand in programming you.  The reason for you being here was soon apparent; your mind would be wiped clean of all your memories, but the connection to your father would be left.  The others had that connection severed; your father would not be able to track them.  You were to be a decoy to protect all the others.

Based on the fact that your father only shows real interest in you, to the point of obsession, the plan should keep him sated so that he doesn't look for his other 'failed' experiments.  Out of both sense of duty and guilt, you agreed to participate, though it was made apparent you had no choice in the matter.

The doctor had been 'released' from service to your father as a result of the escape and had gone into hiding.  He had obviously suffered greatly, however, as his eyes were now ruined.  You offered to heal him, but Directive 7 refused to allow it.  He would be protected by her and the others, but his suffering was earned.

You woke up with no memories, cold, in the snow, with a plow bearing down on you.

*The Battle*
Another immense shock courses through X12 as Majors jams the end of the rod into the base of his chin.  Majors' forced overload of the stun rod causes it to explode in her hand, quite violently at that.  X12 topples over stiffly, his eyes glazed over.

_Attack roll of 25 (rapid strike) hits. The damage you've suffered only subtracts two from your damage save because the other stun hit was just suffered, but you only manage to get a 16 versus DC 31. You suffer another stun hit and are knocked out._

The officer's palm is blackened from handling her stun baton.  The explosion has left her fingers and wrist badly bloodied.  Despite her injuries, she reaches for something inside her jacket as she turns towards Lynn.

The psychic has managed to make it to his reception desk, while the albino woman seems to be hyperventilating.  In fact, you are having some trouble breathing.  Your hair is pulled everywhich way, like if you are in a convertible.  The air is being sucked out of the area, though it hasn't affected you negatively... yet.

_Condition Summary:  
X12 - 4 stun hits, unconscious, 1HP used
Lynn Jenkins - broken wrist (for flavor only; no effect)
Captain Majors - 2 lethal hits
Mark Jasman - 1 stun hit_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Sanjay*
The door swings open at your touch; aparently her usual flair for opening locks was replaced by blasting it off.  Inside, what may have once been an orderly room in some form of disarray.  The ARIS terminal is smashed.  Inside his bedroom you can see things strewn about; not that he has much in the way of possessions.  Monica is currently rifling through the couch cushions.

"There's nothing here," she says, throwing a cushion.  It hits the window with a whump.  "Other than this," she adds, throwing you a communicator.  "He lied right to my face.  He said he wouldn't go off on his own and do anything stupid, and what's the first thing he does when he gets back?  Goes off alone.  Jerk up and abandons us right when he's going to be really needed," she fumes.

*Johan and Michael*
_This is totally between the two of you... I got nothing _

*The War Room*


			
				Jay said:
			
		

> Jay walk next to Vince and whisper to him calmly. "Calm down, you hates him, fine. But shouting after him while he is on the other side of the continent will do nothing good. Your best bet to get your wing back, is to be in front of him. Leave Michelle do the talk, and go relax with the others." He added some authority in his tone on the last part of his sentence, to make it clear it isn't a suggestion.



_Diplomacy is an opposed check.  Jay got 13, while Speed Demon got an 11._

Vince looks miffed at being given an order, but is nearly about to leave when Split chimes in.

"Ooo, should I have time to get popcorn before he eats the new kid?" Split quips.

_Taunt is an opposed check.  Split got 7, Vince got 8._

"I'll eat you, you scumsucking weasel!" Vince rails at the but Jay manages to get him turned away from the screen and out the door.  It is not without effort however.

"Yap yap yap.  Put a muzzel on your dog, already," Split says with his cocky smirk as Vince leaves.



			
				Metal Mistress said:
			
		

> "Enough with the joking Split this isn't a social call. This is business pure and simple, we both have something the other wants. We want the information that you said you had on the blood samples and Afifi as well as any insider information on Anarchy and why they would have been in Brazil. Give us that and we will hand over Jennifer to you. And before you ask no the senior members don't know about this conversation."




Split actually is very quiet for a moment, but you can hear some muffled conversation off camera.  "Just a minute," he says, and the screen goes black with a flapping Vince wing on it.  

"This guy is more annoying than Loki," Cosmo says.  "I guess he needs to talk to himself or something."

Finally he returns.  "Deal," he says seriously.  "I'll give you everything I know on a silver platter, you give me Jennifer and we'll go our seperate ways."  Despite his seriousness, he seems almost eager to make the trade.

"So, I'm guessing you and Thunder found somewhere out of the way and isolated to make this little exchange?"


----------



## Gideon (Jul 15, 2005)

Michael looks at Johan like he had six heads.

"So, wait...breaking into a fedral prison and busting someone out is somehow better than breaking into a bedroom to get something?"

Michael says less accusingly and more like it doesn't make any sense to him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

_Busted!_
Johan does his best to come up with a believable explanation, which is surprisingly hard when there isn't really one.
"Well, the breaking into was an involuntary action, there was nothing I could do to keep it from happening," he says, his brain working overtime to come up with the most plausible continuation. With quite miserable of an outcome. 
"And if your possessions' life is in danger, I'll be glad to help save them."

Inside his head, Johan wonders how he even came up with something so bad.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2005)

"Note to self:" Sanjay thinks, peering about the room, "do not ever lie to this woman."

He frowns as he looks at the communicator.  "Huh.  Yeah, that's pretty irresponsible of him.  He'll catch it when he gets back.  But he's probably just looking for some alone time.  I'm sure he's fine, and when he's back, he can feel like a loser, because we caught Split without him.  Oh, and then you can rip him a new one for lying to you.  Fair punishment, y'think?"

OOC: BBcode tags aren't working, how odd.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2005)

"Well we would invite you back to the school but we are still making repairs from the last time you were here." Michelle replys with a fake smile. "But I do have an out of the way place now that you mention it,"  she adds as she uploads the co-ordinates that Dara had suggested.

"Of course you will leave your pals behind and it will be just me, Johan and Jeniffer. Sound good so far?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2005)

Jay stays silent and just listen, now releaf that Vince will not mess the deal.


----------



## Deva (Jul 20, 2005)

*Lynn Jenkins: 4/5; Broken Wirst(no effect)*

Keeping her injured wrist close to her body, Lynn is careful not to move it as she positions herself into a defensive stance, her eyes never wavering from the disturbed officer. _Next time, I mind my own business._

"Obviously, I have no idea what's going on," She speaks evenly, keeping her breathing slow as the air lessens around her, "But was that really necessary?"

_OOC:For the moment, straight defense, but with a readied action to attempt to disarm her should what she takes from her jacket prove to be a weapon._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2005)

*Morgentaller District

Lynn Jenkins*
When the officer brings her bloodied hand out, she is not holding a weapon persay, but a subdermal injector.  "Yes, and so," she says, starting to gasp from the sudden drop in oxygen, "is this."

She lunges at you with it, despite her substantial hand injury.  Having planned for such an eventuality, you lash out to disarm her.

_Disarm is an opposed attack roll.  Majors gets 23 versus Lynn's 12._

She jerks her hand back and you grab nothing but air.  The woman tries to inject you with something, but the head of the subdermal injector snags on your shirt, leaving you unharmed.  Your lucky dodge is accompanied by a loud woosh as all the air is sucked from the area.  The sudden change in pressure threatens to pull the air from your lungs!

_Fortitude saves are needed for you and Majors, at DC 17.  Both Majors and Lynn end up with 14's.  They are now suffocating.  Both must make secondary constitution checks at DC 10, increasing by +1 per round.  Majors gets a 9 and fails, Lynn gets a 16.

X12 is caught in the area of the effect and is now dying._

Majors collapses to her knees then to her side, the subdermal injector falling from her grasp and ending up at your feet.  The telepath turns sightless eyes towards you, and a visible bolt streaks from his forehead towards her.  It passes with a hum right by your left ear.  As you glance along the path of the bolt, you see the albino womans hair dancing in currents of air.  In a 30 foot radius about her, however, everything is deathly still.  The mental bolt strikes the woman in the forehead, and she throws her head back in apparent pain.  The stillness expands exponentially.

In the street, you see a man on a motorcycle suddenly crash to his side.  A pair of shoppers exit a store and collapse.  There is a crash as a car doesn't stop at a red light and smashes into a city bus in which you can see passengers slumped over, and the driver fallen over the wheel.  Several birds fall from the sky.

Behind you, you hear the telepath gasp for breath as your own chest tightens and you feel unconsciousness looming.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Sanjay*
"Not particularly, no," she says with a huff.  She crosses her arms over her chest and looks around the room, then back at you.  "Fine, let him go and get killed.  You better never think about abandoning me like that, or lying to me for that matter," she says, poking you in the chest.

*The War Room*
Split looks back at you with a dubious look on his face.  "Right," he drawls.  "You'll just bring the duplicator and yourself."  He doesn't sound convinced.  "Nice park," he says, looking at the file you sent him.  "Fine, I'll come alone," he says far too easily.  "When do you want to make the exchange.  It'll take me a few hours to find a silver platter."


----------



## Deva (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; Suffocating & Broken Wrist(No effect)*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Majors collapses to her knees then to her side, the subdermal injector falling from her grasp and ending up at your feet.  The telepath turns sightless eyes towards you, and a visible bolt streaks from his forehead towards her.  It passes with a hum right by your left ear.  As you glance along the path of the bolt, you see the albino womans hair dancing in currents of air.  In a 30 foot radius about her, however, everything is deathly still.  The mental bolt strikes the woman in the forehead, and she throws her head back in apparent pain.  The stillness expands exponentially.




_ooc: It's a little confusing with all the use of 'she' & 'her', but I'm assuming its the albino that's getting hit with the mental bolt_  

Lynn tries to quell the panic rising in her as her mind spins from lack of oxygen. It takes but a moment for her to understand why Dr. Jasman attacked his own assistant and she steps toward the albino woman. _Only one chance..._

She moves quickly, aiming a rapid snap kick to the assistant's chin.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 24, 2005)

"Yeah," Sanjay says looking at the trashed room behind the angry girl.  "I get that."

He looks at her, adding, "Seriously, I was pretty pissed that I wasn't there when you guys went after Ghost in Brazil, fatal debilitating virus or not..."  His voice trails off as though he's not sure how to continue that train of thought.

"Um, anyway, let's go make Split go Splat.  It'll be fun.  You won't be thinkning of X at all while kicking Split in the head," he says, nodding assuredly.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 24, 2005)

_Lies... that sounds ridiculous. We both knows that nobody will come alone. Anyway, is there anything else that we could have said?_ thinks Jay, staying silent.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 27, 2005)

"Since when was the brat's life in danger?  You got sucked to the jail grid, huh? That'll make running away hard.  Tell you what, I pound evil you's face in when he tries to kill you and you let me into TB's room."

Michael flexes his mucles and cracks his neck with a mean sneer on his face as he threatens evil Johan.

_How I would love to pound that idiot's face in._ Michael thinks to himself imagining the fun of proving just how worthless that whistle is.


OOC: I guess this is kind of an intimidation of Johan.  Mostly reminding him that Michael is big and mean and better as a friend than an enemy.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2005)

"Yea, thats right." she says responding to his first statement. "Just remember you are the one that has attacked us, what three times now? If anyone's word is not to be trusted its you not me, the only reason we are having this conversation is because I need that information."  She adds in hotly, hopefully she can keep him off balanced enough that he doesn't put everything together.

_ooc: I don't remember what time it is IC but she would want to at least wait for the detective to get there so he can be informed without giving Split to much time to scout out the location_

"A few hours is fine, that will give us enough time to get her out of containment." Noticing the look on his face she will add it. "What? You don't actually think we let her wander around do you? What about (see above ooc) o'clock?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2005)

*Morgentaller District

Lynn Jenkins*
_Craaaaaaack!_

One well placed kick snaps the Albino womans head back and she collapses to the ground.  As she does so, the air rushes back into the area causing your ears to pop.  You check the woman and find her simply unconscious, which is obviously a good thing at this moment.  From behind you, you hear the psychic, Mark Jasman, catching his breath and fumbling about on the floor where the officer and X12 lay.  He finally gets a hold of what he was searching for; the injector.

"Thank goodness," he says, in obvious relief.  "I need your help," he says.  "I can't see her when she's unconcsious.  Quickly, before she wakes up.  I need to administer an injection or she may panic when she wakes up again."  There is more than a little urgency in his voice, for obvious reasons.

Even from your vantage, you can see X12's wounds are nearly healed, and the officer's wounds are not.

*X12*
You stabilize, as if there was any doubt.  Consciousness will come in a short while.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters
Sanjay*
"Well, it wasn't like I was going to let Loco and big red go after Ghost alone.  And that was totally different; I was thinking of the team, not myself like some people," she huffs.  "Besides, you're better now.  Stamina's still a little low," she says with a bit of a smirk.

*Michael and Johan*
_Beating people up is baaaaad,_ Dara's familiar voice says in your minds.  _And smoking makes you smell gross too._

Dara is standing just inside the doors at the end of the hall, eating an apple.

_You better remember; no matter how tough or smart you are, there's always someone tougher or smarter._  It takes you a moment to realize that Dara just threatened you both.  Given recent training and her ability to get into peoples heads, you aren't quite sure how serious to take the threat.

_Aren't you supposed to be getting someone?_ she asks pointedly into only Johan's mind.

_And we should go find Monica before she completely guts X12's room or so Sanjay isn't worn out when we go after Split,_ she says into Michaels mind.  _Besides, how hard can it be for him to make you something to smoke._

*The War Room*
"Better make it five; the sun won't be down then.  Jennifer doesn't like being outside in the dark, and there probably aren't a lot of park lights during renovations," Split says.  This ends up shaving two hours off of the time you gave (7PM), which means he'll have only a few hours to prepare, though so will you.  "I'll meet you by the pond with your information.  Don't forget my girl," he says, and the communication ends.

"And the sun will be setting in the West," Cosmo says with a grin after making sure the communication was truly done and the device secure.  "That should make hiding and sneaking up on him easier.  If he's thinking about the lights, how long until he thinks about using Jennifer to make his getaway, if he hasn't already thought about it."


----------



## Deva (Jul 27, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; Broken Wrist(no effect)*

"Here," Lynn steps over to Dr Jasman and takes his arm to help him over to his unconscious assistant. "I would like to apologize if any of my actions contributed to her distress or to how things played out. I meant no harm or disrespect. I must remember that not all event I see are my concern. Still, if you will excuse me a moment, there may be others that are hurt."

Once the Doctor can find the albino woman, she'll move to the desk and use the phone to call 911 and report the accidents. She'll then fish the card with the name and number of her Epic contact out of her pocket and call him(her) to infrom him(her) of her delay and the incident with X12.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2005)

*Jay, HP:4/4*

"True, it may help to sneak, but it may help him to sneak on us too. Is the park have a good tree coverage, because there could be a sniper, or we could place one... ARIS, can you show us a map of the park and the building nearby. Show also the undergrounds and sewers."

Once ARIS will show the map, Jay will start to find all the possible hiding place for ambush and snipers.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

"Correct you are," Johan says to Dara, quite relieved that he was released from having to deal with Michael alone with little time to put together a gadget to repel him. With a quick nod towards the the two of them, he heads towards Jun Po's quarters to see Jennifer.

"Good news, Jennifer, things are pretty much set up for your return to Mr. Split's care. The older members requested that we demand a few things in exchange for returning you, but otherwise things went without problems," he explains once he gets there. He tries his best to cover the lie, despite not liking it one bit.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2005)

"Yeah, I get that.  But, still, I was really...hey, what's wrong with my stamina?" he spouts with mock surprise.  "Speaking of which, it's been, what, a couple hours?" he jokes, looking at his watch.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2005)

"I have no doubt that is what he is thinking about right at this minute but the question is did he believe us enough to actually think we would bring her along or is he going to do a run around and hit the school again when most of us aren't here to defend it?"

Michelle glumly sits down in her chair thinking of all the possible ways this is going to go wrong.

Did I ever say that being the leader sucks?


----------



## Gideon (Jul 28, 2005)

Michael quickly turns and looks over at Dara and her ever-present apple.

"Smart and pretty, I knew I liked you for a reason.  See you egghead."

Walking down the hall with Dara towards the crashing sounds and X12's room, Michael looks at Dara with a wounded expression his face.

"You think I smell bad?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2005)

*Morgentaller District

Lynn Jenkins*
"Thank you, my dear," Jasman says.  "This makes it far easier."  You hear a pfft and a slight pinch on your arm as he cleverly uses your trust to inject you with whatever was in the device.  Before you can do anything to defend yourself, things get fuzzy and you see the floorboards of the hallway rushing up to meet you.

_You got an 18 sense motive against his 23 bluff.  He catches you flatfooted and injects you with a powerful drug.  Your fortitude save of 13 versus DC 25 sees you tumble into unconsciousness.

It will be a short bit before X12 and Lynn have another post.  I want your time line and those at the HQ to match up at just the right moment._

*EPIC Headquarters
Michael*
"Well duhhh," Dara says.  "Smoking is gross.  So is what Monica is thinking," she says, making a face.  "So you think Johan is smart and pretty," she says straight faced.  "Well, I'd never have figured, but hey, whatever!" she adds cheerfully.  "I kinda thought he was geeky looking."

Which is just when you come around the corner into X12's doorway and Monica and Sanjay crash out into you and Dara.

*Sanjay*
"That's just my point," she says with equally mock frustration.  She quickly pounces on you, sending you both crashing back through the open door and into an equally surprised couple; Michael and Dara.  

You land on your back with an oof, Monica crashing on top of you with far more control.  Michael bangs backwards into the wall and Dara falls onto her rear, your shoulders trapping her legs.  White cloth obscures your vision for a moment, before Dara pushes her hands down with a squeak, her dress tucking into a more conservative position.

"You were supposed to be ready for that," Monica says with a bit of a laugh.

"How am I supposed to be ready for that?" Dara says indignantly.  "This skirt isn't long enough for rolling around on the floor!"

Monica arches an eyebrow, looks at Sanjay, then back to Dara, and with monumental effort doesn't make a comment, though Dara says "Ewwww!"

*Johan*
As soon as you make the announcement, the video gaming ceases.

"Yay!" exclaims Jennifer, bouncing overto , and around, you.

"Wraaa!" exclaims Mr. Bunny, bouncing far more loudly over to, and around, you.

"When when when!" Jennifer asks without stopping her excited movements.

"Wraa wraa wraaa!" echoes Mr. Bunny.

*The War Room
Jay*
ARIS brings up a very detailed map of the park, along with its underground electrical tunnels and city sewer and drainage systems.  You manage to find a number of good hiding places for ambushes, which could be useable by either side.

What you notice most is, even given the limited knowledge of Jennifer that you have, with power currently supplied to the park for construction it would allow for an easy escape.

_Basically, you guys are far more likely to successfully ambush than be ambushed thanks to the information on the park._

*Michelle*
You come up with lots and lots of ways for things to go wrong.  As you ponder them, ARIS says, "Metal Mistress, I have received a message from Mendez.  His plane has been delayed in Bern.  He will arrive tomorrow afternoon instead of today."

_You should decide on your plan of attack, who is doing what, who is going to the park in the open, who is being concealed and generally where, etc.  The next major event will be that little meeting._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2005)

Jay looks closely to the maps. "Ok, I want that spot in red... and that one..." and identify all the place for hiding. After that, h pinpoint all the electrical instrument in yellow and the electrical feed they have. Once his analysis have been done, he asks ARIS to save the map with the highlights he asked. He finally ask to restrict the access to his modified map to him and Michelle only until any of the two change the restriction.

He goes and find Michelle.

"That doesn't seem easy tasks to assume.", Jays says, recognizing that feeling of having the charge of a mission and the life of a team in his hands.  "Split isn't born from last rain. If the seniors have asked you to lead his capture, it is because you can do it. And to help you, I've done an analysis of the ground. The good news is with that, we might have easy time to spot an ambush, and Split may not have an easy access to all these information, so we have an advantage. I've highlighted all the good place for an ambush and hiding in red. 

But the difficulty may come from another way. Jennifer. The park is in construction. They need power to make all there tools works. If Jennifer help Split, he might got an easy escape. I've highlighted in yellow all the power grid of the park. I've saved it on ARIS terminal. We are the only one who have access to it. I thought you'll like to see it before anyone else start to look at it."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2005)

"Yea, I guess your right. Thunder wouldn't have picked me if he didn't think I could do it. I guess all we can do is our best." She replys with a shrug looking at the map.

"Johan, myself and 'Jennifer' can go here," pointing to a spot on the map that would most likely force Split to come to them with the setting sun in his eyes. "The flyers and speedsters can hang back here," pointing to hiding spots further out from the meeting place. "They will be actually out of sight but still be able to get into it quick enough. We can use them as flankers, plus they can chase down Split if he makes a run for it."

"Cosmo, Loki, Dara and you," she says to Jay.  "I want up close as possible, so these areas here would be good, the abilites they have will probably tip the scales in our favor. Loki especially, his ablility to see invisible objects will be very handy. The other Johan I think should go here, so he can come up behind Split and overwhelm him with duplicates."

"So now the only question remains is do we take Jenifer with us or leave her here?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2005)

Sanjay looks over at Dara and grins at her comment.  "I guess that answers that," he says to Monica with a grin.

"Nice undies, Dara.  And here I thought they'd have little apples on them," he says with a snicker.

"Oh, uh, hey, Mike," he adds with a little wave, still trapped beneath Monica.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2005)

Jay starts to examine the map and the point where Michelle had decide to place everyone. He try to find some flaw in that, but for now, none come to him. "Start to sound as a good plan. But if we move most of our force on the site, we should not leave Jennifer here. Split might send some duplicate here, and not enough person will be left to defend the place. The security system have been fooled once lately, Split might do it too."

Jay starts to think and review in his head, one by one, every team member they got for the plan. "I think the best option would be to bring Jennifer with us and to use Cosmo powers to shut down Jennifer powers when the ambush start. It can be easily done. I've seen in Cosmo files that he can neutralize someone power and to everyone in a small area. What we don't want, it is Jen to help Split to flee. As long as the field is centered on Split, Jennifer won't be able to approach Split without losing her powers. The main drawback is everyone that depend on hand-to-hand attack would become useless in that fight, like Tara. She is strong and could easily take care of Jennifer and take her to safety and making sure she won't help Split at all or hinder us. Also, you could use your powers to create a magnetic field that could fried all the electrical grid surrounding you. I am not sure how you should do it, but you could ask Johan, he will surely know about it. That make two ways to prevent Jennifer help.

Now, Cosmo become the center of the plan, that's mean he must be protected. We should assign two person to that task. I suggest Vince, as he has no range weapon and he can be next to Cosmo in a second. Backdraw, Split might easily taunt him, that's why I suggest to have a second one, one more realable. I would go for Fenris. He will take a few time to come up to Cosmo, but he can sustain a lot of hit, and Cosmo can even regenrate with his help. not having X12, it would be nice.

For the ones who remain. Anna, Carl, Dara, Loki, Sanjay, Tara and me, we concentrate our effort on Split. Johan can have more versatility with his gadgets. If something doesn't goes with what we plan, he is most likely to have something that could come handy. So, leave him to manage Jennifer until Tara comes. After that, gives him the responsability to make sure Split doesn't escape. Leave him concentrating on that. He is not our greatest fighter and Split escape is not an option.

For Kitten, Rebound and Johan's dupliactes, they will be in charge to seek duplicate and take care of them, or at least occupy them. If there is too much for them to handle, we could send one or two flyers to there help. But we must not forgot the main objective, Split." 

Jay pause for a moment seeing if he hasn't forgotten someone or something.

"What do you think about that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2005)

Johan can't help but be amused by the young girl's reaction.
"Michelle is currently making arrangements with Mr. Split to find a time which is good for both sides. Michelle is the girl whose room and garments you intruded this morning, remember? Maybe you should apologise to her, or at least thank her for helping us out.
But we are hoping for an exchange soon, seeing as you have had to wait quite a bit already."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

"I am not to keen on the idea of taking Jennifer with us but your right we can't leave her behind. Split will more then likely send a team here to snoop around just incase but that means there will be less to fight at the park." She says with a slight smile.

"Unless Anna and Johan can come up with something that will neutralise Jennifer's powers it will be up to Cosmos to keep her powes at check and it will be all our responsiblities to make sure Split doesn't get her. Capturing Split is our main job but making sure he doesn't get away with her is critical. She knows way to much about this place for that to happen. Under no circumstances is she allowed to leave with Split." She glances about the room making eye contact with anyone there to enforce her last statement. 

"Unless there is anything else I would say we are as ready as we will ever be. Give Anna and Johan another hour to see what they can come up with and its time to go."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2005)

"I think one last thing should be done. Make sure Vince understand that he should not answer Split taunt. I don't want him to do a mistake just because Split provoke him. That could be done in the meeting, but I think it would be better to tell him alone. No need to put that in the face of the other." suggest Jay to Michelle.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 1, 2005)

*Michael, 5/5 HP, hunky-dory*

"I was talking bout you" Michael says offendedly and then Monica is pouncing.

As Michael picks himself up off the floor he has a big goofy grin on his face.

Dara and Monica.  That is a whole lot of Wow!

"Um...hey Sanjay.  Can you make me a non-stinky smoke?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2005)

Sanjay tries not to snicker.  "Non-stinky smoke?  Let's see, smoke is the result of something burning, and usually smells unpleasant by nature.  I could make you a potpourri incense cigarette, but I can't gaurantee it won't make you ill.  If I knew how a nicotine patch worked, I could make you one of those..."

He looks up at Monica with a grin.  "Not that this isn't nice, but it's really hard to talk to these two with you on top of me..."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2005)

*EPIC Headquarters*
Michelle soon summons everyone back to the War Room and goes over the plan of attack.  With a detailed overhead map and detailed blueprints of the underground areas, Jay points out the best places for ambush.  Most are fairly close from the central meeting place, at between fifty and a hundred meters, and two are in the underground electrical tunnels which will be about thirty and eighty meters away.  The tunnels are cramped, however, and unfortunately there are dozens of other places for concealment.

The rest of the plan unfolds rather simply; the fast moving and flying members of the team will lay in ambush on the surface in various locations, at least two in each group (Rebound/Velocity Girl, Speed Demon/Mantis, Neutron/Kitten, Cosmo/Fenris.  Those without the ability to move exceptionally quickly (Johan/Jay, Carl/Dara) will be closer, inside the tunnels.  Meanwhile, Metal Mistress and the smart Johan will stay with Jennifer and meet Split.  Cosmo suggests that Loki be placed in plain sight.  At first you think he's joking, but he is serious; with Loki's blending ability and his illusions, he can provide a third party to be right next to Split.

As you consider the possibility of Jennifer and Split escaping using electrical systems, some good news comes.  Cosmo gets off the phone with the city power department.  He's managed to get all power and communications lines to the park shut down.  It is exceedingly unlikely that Jennifer, or even Johan, will be able to use them for a quick escape.

Further, while untested, Anna and Rebound have managed to come up with six extra sets of goggles.  Definitely not stylish (they look like WWI pilot goggles), they hope they will pierce the invisibility Split generates.

With only two hours left before your scheduled meeting, it's time for any last minute ideas or plans to be worked out, and soon will be time to place your team into position.

_If you want any specific information (I'll have a cruddy map up on Sunday), or want to work out any specific tactics or plans of attack, feel free _

*Morgentaller District

Lynn Jenkins*
You slowly come to, shaking off the effects of the sedative.  You find yourself restrained on a padded leather table that has been angled to be nearly verticle.  You are pleasantly surprised to find the throbbing in your arm gone, and it feels like it is back to normal.  The room you are in is well lit, and it looks like you have not left Mark Jasman's place of business and residence.

The albino woman is the first you notice, and she looks relieved and pleased that you are conscious again.  In fact, a pleasant breeze brushes by you, eminating from the woman as she comes up and pats you on the shoulder reassuringly.  Looking past the woman, you see that Jasman is meditating on a carpet in the corner, eyes closed.  To your right, you see another similar elevated table, this one horizontal, upon which X12 is restrained.  Standing stiffly along the wall past X12's table is the officer whose name you still haven't gotten.  She obviously notices you are awake, but makes no move to speak or do anything to you.

Glancing about the room, you are relieved that there appear to be no medical devices or torture devices contained in the room.  There is only one door and no windows.  A deep breath from X12 heralds his awakening.  To this, the officer reacts, though not much.  She draws out her gun, though doesn't point it at anyone.  Her arm is also healed.

*X12*
Your ears pound as you slowly gain consciousness.  Oddly, you feel nautious, probably a result of being electrocuted.  Otherwise, you feel unharmed; obviously your injuries have had time to heal.  You wake up in a room that has surprising familiarity.  Without a doubt, this is the same room you were 'programmed' in.  You find yourself staring straight up at the ceiling, completely restrained.  Even your head is strapped down so you can't move it side to side, though thankfully you are not gagged.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 5, 2005)

"So you're just going to reprogram me again," X12 says.  "I remember acquiescing to this the first time, even though that didn't matter, and I'm not about to fight it this time, but get it right this time - leave me with enough from the time in the his service and the escape to keep me from wanting to find the others, or we're just going to be here again in a few months.  If you just wipe me clean, I'm going to come looking for my past again... and we see that didn't take very well in the first place.  Or sever the link - he already knows where I am, and he doesn't need it to keep tabs on me anymore, especially since I'm looking for him."

"But I suspect that whatever you try to do to my memories isn't going to work the way _you_ want anyway," he pauses, glaring at Majors. "I fought through it well enough the first time to remember enough of what happened to me to hate Prophet, find Three, and locate Jasman.  Maybe if you hadn't been so gleeful in using me like a sponge, Seven, I wouldn't have had time to notice your branding in the Towers, which is when I really started to realize I wasn't the only one.  So maybe you should just save your strength, sever the link, and let me go back to EPIC, because I have _your_ job to do - stopping dangerous mutants like Prophet."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2005)

As promised, the map Michelle, Jay and Cosmo have been going over.  Just um... like... use your imagination to make it ultra high tech 

Map of park


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2005)

*Lynn Jenkins: 4/5; Aparently, AOK*

Her impression of New York was steadily declining. Less than a day in the city and she had been lost, mugged, assaulted, and now held captive because of a situation she had no business being a part of. _Go to New York, Mom said. You'll be safer there. Bloody hell..._

Despite the look and touch of reassurance from the Albino woman, Lynn didn't feel all that reassured. She begins to test her restraints, looking for any sign of weakness and a possible means of escaping from them. Otherwise, she holds her tongue despite the scathing things she would like to say to everyone else. There was no point making her situation worse than it already was.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2005)

"The construction vehicles might pose a slight detriment to the plan. We know for a fact that Jennifer - and I by extension - can animate even machines that have had their power source removed. I would imagine that vehicles that are merely shut down would prove no more difficult."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2005)

"Hmm, but you can animate it too. If she tries to animate those vehicle, would you be able to take control of them?" replies Jay to Johan.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

"You will have to counter Jeniffer's abilites if Cosmos can't nullify them. I know you don't like this but it is the only way." She responds giving him a small smile.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 12, 2005)

"As true as it is unfortunate," Johan answers. "Though wresting control from her in case Cosmo fails to suppress her powers is not hundred-percent sure to succeed."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Morgentaller District*

"If I sever the link, you won't be doing anything anymore," Majors says flatly, tapping her gun on her leg.  In answer a breeze lifts in the room.  Lynn feels the albino woman's grip on her shoulder tighten slightly.  It's obvious to you that the woman is very frail.

"If you two don't stop, Felicia will hyperventilate again.  Now, put your gun away, Carmella.  He's already restrained to your specifications.  Plus, you'd run out of energy in your blaster far before you managed to do any lasting harm," Jasman says, rising from the corner.  Captain Majors shows no emotion, but she does holster her gun.

Jasman comes over to Lynn.  "How do you feel my dear?  Lynn isn't it?"  He chuckles.  "Don't worry, I didn't go prying in your head for that; I had Felicia root through your purse.  No headache or tingling in the extremities?" he asks, putting his hand on her forehead.  "Good, good," he adds.  "I am glad to see at least one person in the room has some reign on their emotions.  I am sorry your first day in New York has been so distressful, but rest assured you are in no danger.  I'm not going to go tinkering with your brain."

"You most certainly are," Captain Majors says flatly.  "She can't remember any of this."

"You'll have to forgive Captain Majors.  She can be a tad single minded at times and overly straightforward which is a good thing in her job as MTAC lead.  Unless someone knows to look for this specific information about what has happened here, there is nothing to worry about.  And as long as you aren't going to attack anyone, you don't need to be restrained, so you really don't need to try to escape."

Felicia claps with a cheerful smile on her face and works at undoing your left arm from its restraints.  Captain Majors looks far from pleased, but doesn't interfere.  Jasman walks over to X12's table as Felicia works on the belt around Lynn's wrist.

"You really should calm down," he says to X12.  "I'm not going to butcher your brain or anything like that.  My memory graft lasted five years before it started to wear off.  Five years of flawless function is fairly impressive, even by my standards.  The second one only lasted a year," he adds with a bit of a sigh.  "You have an unfortunate tendancy towards curiosity that is troublesome.  And the 'deja vu' affect helped you overcome the graft the second time with impressive speed.  So I have to agree with part of your assessment; another graft simply won't work.  At least not one of a similar nature."

"You also need to realize the great lengths Captain Majors has gone to for you.  She could have put you in stasis; instead, she arranged for you to have a home and a life in Northern Canada.  You were the medic for a small hunting and fishing community and were quite happy.  Carmella traveled at great cost every month to ensure you were well, since a failure in your memory graft could cause great harm to the others sequestered about the world."

He places his hand on X12's forehead.  "Would you like to remember?"

"This is a waste of time," Captain Majors says in her emotionless voice.

"A little mental healing will go a long way towards helping things along, Carmella," Jasman responds.

A few feet away, the first belt finally slips free, eliciting another cheerful clap from Felicia, who goes around the other side to work on the second one.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2005)

*At the park*
_Before you head off, Cosmo suggests as well that both Johan's get dressed identically so that they can both be up front to provide a little extra surprise._

You arrive quite early to stage your surprise ambush.  The park, as arranged, is abandoned and obviously under some construction.  A quick scan of the area indicates no power is being supplied to the entire facility.  Anna and Rebound hand out their special goggles that will allow people to see invisble to both Johans, Cosmo, Fenris, Metal Mistress, and Neutron.  They are far from a fashion statement, and very obvious.

If you aren't going to wear them, especially Michelle, let me know.

As each team takes up their positions in the trees and buildings to settle in for a bit of a wait, Jennifer runs about playing with Mr. Bunny.

*Fenris*
Cosmo hops up into a tree so he can keep track of the meeting place.  "This should be fun.  I'm still ticked at this moron for what he did on the train.  Hey, think fast," he says, dropping a pack of smokes down from the trees.  "Don't start anything on fire," he grins.

"It seems since I managed to neutralize Mason's powers once that I am suddenly the go-to guy.  I'm not big on this whole nullify-the-whole-area thing though.  Split could kill everyone close.  Not a big loss with Loki and the two geeks, but I'd like a roll in the hay before Michelle gets killed.  Maybe two or three," he laughs.

*Neutron*
"Oh boy," Monica says once you get hidden.  "Those goggles are um... really... something.  Quite the fashion statement," she says with a smirk.  "You gonna wear those later when you help me change back?" she says, shifting into hybrid form smoothly and assuming a predatory grin.

*Jay*
You happen to end up with Dara in a small building, with you peering out a small vent in the door waiting.  The building has standard groundskeeping equipment in it, and even has a long folding lounger that Dara is relaxing on.  She hums a tune absently which sounds like "Pop goes the weasel."  Seemingly out of thin air, she pulls two apples.  You have no clue where they came from, because there was nowhere to hide them on her uniform.

"Boy, I'm glad Sanjay and Monica didn't pull this duty or they'd miss the battle!" she grins, sitting up on the lounger.  "Apple?" she asks, offering you one of the two apples.

*Michelle and Johan*
Jennifer runs about playing with Mr. Bunny, either unaware or unconcerned or just not understanding the ambush you have laid.  Johan's double continually manages to colorfully insult his smarter counterpart.  Johan is a bit concerned that the construction equipment is still on site.  It's obviously still fueled up and ready to run.

You can't even see Loki; he's managed to blend in and assist that by covering the ground about him in an illusion.

Your goggles are quite an obvious statement that scream "we made these to see you!" and should be a hit with Split.

"When's Mr. Split coming to get me, huh huh?" Jennifer asks, bouncing around you to keep Mr. Bunny from tagging her.  The energy troll takes a direct route and plows over the duplicating Johan, tagging Jennifer anyway and running away with a "Wraa!" as Jennifer squeals and dashes around after him again.


----------



## Deva (Aug 16, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You'll have to forgive Captain Majors.  She can be a tad single minded at times and overly straightforward which is a good thing in her job as MTAC lead.  Unless someone knows to look for this specific information about what has happened here, there is nothing to worry about.  And as long as you aren't going to attack anyone, you don't need to be restrained, so you really don't need to try to escape."




Lynn feels relief with those words, and though Dr. Jasman had tricked her before she finds herself believing him. "I can assure you, good Doctor, that I will be attacking no one. And so long as X12 is willing to undergo your treatment, I will interfer no longer. It was none of my business to do so in the first place, though anyone would have done as I did had they seen what I saw."

Once her hand is freed, she will assist Felicia in loosening the other belts.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2005)

Johan hangs the goggles in his gadget harness for now. While he doesn't bother answering his less talented counterpart's insults, he takes some satisfaction in seeing him toppled over by Mr. Bunny.
"Soon," he answers Jennifer with a sight after she's already dashing after the elusive troll, "soon."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2005)

As they enters the small building, Jeremy start to make a last check to his equipment, even if he already done it before leaving and on the way. He activate his belt. Make sure his helmet is tied well to his head. As he hears Dara humming, he smiles. That makes him remember his old teams, everyone had his way to pass the stress before a mission. Singing or humming wasn't uncommon, but it is the first time he hear someone humming _Pop goes the weasel_.

As Dara offers him an apple, he says "No thanks. Before a battle, even if it is a practice, my stomac just squeeze so much that I can't eat anything. But if you save me one, I'll surely take one after that. After some action, I'm always ready to go to an all you can eat buffet and make the owner regret that idea."

He looks back through the small vent. "Havn't you thought to become a magician? Some have bunnies hidden in there hats. You, you have apple hidden... well, I just can't think where you hide them..." He turns to Dara and with a grin "... and I'm not sure I want to know."


----------



## Gideon (Aug 16, 2005)

"Oh, thank god.  I've needed a damn smoke for 4 hours."

When Cosmo goes on about Michelle and his intended end Fenris nearly drops his smoke from his mouth.

"You smooth bastard, you really have an angle already.  Monica wasn't hard but you think you can tag her?  Trying to get Dara but I smell and she is always in my brain."

Mike takes a long full drag from his now lit smoke and holds it for a long time.  Finally, letting it go, he shakes his head.

"If the geeks got caked I wouldn't cry.  But I like idiot Johan worse.  Those whistles can't stop me."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 17, 2005)

Sanjay looks over at Monica with a goofy grin.  "Yeah, right.  These things are tacky.  But I'll wear underwear on my head as long as it helps me keep track of that jerkoff, Split."  He peers out at the open area in anticipation.  "Hoody hoo, I'm so gonna have fun laying the smackdown on that piece of crap..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 17, 2005)

"I've told you what I want, Dr. Jasman," X12 says.  "I want to know the truth.  I have a life now - one where I'm actually doing some good, and one that I want to keep.  I don't want to hurt the people at EPIC - I don't want to be a liability to them, and these flashbacks have caused some incidents already.  I want to know what really happened to me, who I am, and what I've really done, and I want you to sever the link so I can actually do these people some good.  If you're planning on doing anything else to me, please understand that I can't in good faith not try and resist.  Hiding from him like mice isn't an option anymore, especially for me - I've already thrown the gauntlet, and he's already picked it up."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2005)

She nervously adjusts the googles once again, making it about the hundredth time she has done it. The googles pretty much screamed 'its a trap' but there wasn't anything she could do about it. She sure wasn't going to take them off.

"Johan, please get her under control. I don't want her running to him the second he shows up."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2005)

Johan nods to Michelle.
"Jennifer, could you come over here for a second? I have a suggestion."
If/When Jennifer comes closer, the young gadgeteer theater whispers to her conspirationally. "What do you say we play a trick on Mr. Split? You see, he believes that this exchange is taking place so we can gain information from him instead of so that you two can be reunited. So I was thinking if you could play the role of a hostage that is in severe distress and has been threatened with horrible things if she moves or speaks without the permission of the bad guys - played by us. He could find it highly amusing when you finally spilled the beans to him once you got back to his hideout."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2005)

*Morgentaller District*

While Lynn and Felicia undo Lynn's restraints, Captain Majors observes the conversation between X12 and Jasman.

"Alright," Jasman says.  "You are a prototype; one of thirteen on clones created on an increasingly refined basis.  Since you were all expendable, Prophet decided to have you trained as assassins that worked as a group.  You were the only one to develop a strong morality, so he decided to create a mental link with your mind to better observe you.  When it became apparent that your morality had infected the others, he ordered your destruction.  An escape was planned, during which all of the other Directives but you and Directive 7 were killed."

Lynn, you hear this and look over to see X12 laying with a dull expression.  Even with your limited understanding of what is going on, you can tell that Jasman is doing something mentally to X12.

X12, memories flood into you as Jasman speaks, basically rehashing your flashbacks, but also of being the 'doctor' in a northern hunting and fishing community.

"Your memory was wiped and you were given a life in a northern community.  Your memories returned, however, and a second graft was required.  This lasted an even shorter period.  You wandered away from the community, and were found by some unscrupulous individuals who sought to sell you for your healing ability.  Directive 7, now living as Carmella Majors and working for M-Tac, discovered your disappearance and the attempted sale of you to underworld organizations.  She assaulted your holding area, and during the battle you wandered off again, this time found in Quebec by people who brought you to a hospital.  There, your chance at a private life was destroyed by media coverage.

"To give you at least one more chance at a normal life, she contacted EPIC, who accepted you as a student, hoping they would provide some protection against Prophet and others who would abuse your unique powers."

_X12's will save versus memory alteration (DC20) is 14.  Your memory has accepted this particular story, though there are still gaps involving your training.  The only large difference you experience in your memory (unrealized of course), is that the faces of the other directives, except for Majors, that you've met have been changed.  The healer in England was simply posing as an EPIC member and didn't leave you a card.  Xi was simply Xi, overly protective of Li and none to fond of you, whom he saw as a threat to his standing with Li and Master Wen._

Jasman looks exhausted as he removes his hand from X12's forehead, and Captain Majors helps him to a chair.  While it is very hard to read her, Lynn thinks she seems satisfied with the story Jasman has weaved.

"That is all I can do for you," Jasman says weakly.  "More could irrepparably damage you.  Any other questions will have to be answered by Carmella or discovered on your own."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 20, 2005)

*At the park*

*Metal Mistress and Johan*
"I don't think Mr. Split would find that very funny..." Jennifer says.

"Wraa!  Wraa!" Mr. Bunny exclaims, pointing to the North from where a sizeable hovership is approaching.

"Oh boy, he's here!" Jennifer says excitedly.  She straightens her dress and settles right down, Mr. Bunny plopping down behind her.

_Johan's diplomacy of 11 is clobbered by a 20 sense motive.  She simply doesn't agree with your idea._

*Neutron*
"Underwear on the head might be slightly worse than the goggles," Monica says, changing quickly to tiger form and clambering up the nearest tree.  She shifts back to hybrid form.  "Looks like you get your chance soon," she says.  "I hear something flying in from the North."

*Fenris*
"I wouldn't be so sure," Cosmo says.  "Anna could make it a weapon given enough time.  Besides, we are the good guys; can't let our team get killed.  Guess we could sacrifice a couple of people; Dara's annoying as heck don't you think?" he says, wiping his hand over his mouth.

He drops his goggles over his eyes.  "Uh oh, we may be joining the geek patrol with these things."

You hear something in the distance to the north; possibly a hovership.

*Jay*
"I'm sneaky that way," Dara grins.  "We all have our little secrets."  She seems to be in though for a moment.  "Monica says a hovership is coming in," she says, hopping up to stand on her tip toes and peer out the little window in the door.

*The Arrival*
From your various positions, you see a large hovership float in, touching down on the northwest side of the drained lake.  Side doors slide open and a wide rear ramp lowers to the ground.  From each door, a large robot exits the vehicle; two more exit down the ramp.  They take up position at each corner of the hovership.

Each robot has an energy cannon as one arm and a mechanical hand as the other.  They roll on large tank-like treads and appear quite heavy and sturdy.

Split, several of him in fact, exit the hovership soon after.  Three, all visible, start towards Metal Mistress and Johan.  Those of you with goggles see a fourth Split with them, invisible.  The invisible split looks identical to the one you identify as the 'real' Split.  You aren't sure which is real and which is a double.  The other two are the Samurai with his energy katanas and the Texan with his high powered rifle.

Those with goggles also see a trio of other Split's exit the craft.  On one, you see belts of explosives; another you have never seen, and he seems to be unarmed.  Stopping near the hovership, everyone's favorite Cannon wielding psycho stands.

The hovership is still running, so it is likely there is at least someone inside.  All told, you count seven of Split and four robots.

As Split closes with Metal Mistress, he says, "Well, here I thought you'd have the whole gang here."

"They have much honor," the Samurai says.

"And some rather strange eyewear," the Texan says.

As they come within ten feet, Split's eyes focus squarely on Jennifer and a smile breaks his face.  "Hey, kiddo; how are you doing?"

"Yay, Mr. Split!" Jennifer squeals, and you can tell she's about to bolt to him.

I am not doing initiative just yet; there is no need until someone attacks.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2005)

Jay looks the hovercraft, and start to look the deployment of the team. He activate his radio, making sure he is on the encrypted frequency. He whisper on the waves. "Four robots, one on each corner of the hovercraft. Three visbible Split. One original, one katana and one rife. Another original Split is invisble with them, most likely to be the one we seek. One unarmed, one explosive and one cannon weilding Split are invisible and there is most likely to have one moer piloting. That make 12 target to handle."

He releases his hold of the frequency and adds for Dara only. "When the signal will happen, I'll open the door, so get ready." He slowly and carefully make sure that the door is not close and he will only have to push it gently before to be bale to open it.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 21, 2005)

*Fenris, 5/5 HP, unharmed*

"Annoying?  Sometimes... but she is fun to play with."

As the sounds of the hovership draw near, Michael puts out his smoke and lowers his goggles.  

His voice drops in tone and picks up an edge of growl as he changes.

"Sounds like it is time to party, Devo style."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2005)

Johan rests his hand of Jennifer's shoulder to calm her down and, if necessary, hold her from leaping to Split's arms.
"We brought Jennifer, as agreed upon. Do you have the information we requested?"
He hopes against all odds that his other self will calmly wait for things to unfurl instead of doing something unwise.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 22, 2005)

"And the link?" X12 asks feebily, still trying to sort everything out, straining against the restraints weakly.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2005)

"I'm not here to socialize Split," Michelle responds as she takes a step in front of Jennifer, partially to block her from running and partially to break the line of sight between the two. "Where is the information we wanted."

She doubted that he actually had any information but if she could get something on whats going on with Anarchy along with taking Split down. it would be the frosting on the cake.


----------



## Deva (Aug 23, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; OK*

Lynn listen's quietly, continuing to work on her own restraints, and can't help but wonder if what the Doctor is telling X12 is true. With his apparent ability to manipulate memories and thoughts, he could easily be adjusting the truth. As she thought about it, she really didn't want to know.

_Gods Mother, what kind of school have you sent me to?_


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2005)

*Morgentaller District*
"I can't break a mental link set up by Prophet without reducing you to a mental vegetable; I doubt your regenerative properties can do anything for that," Jasman says tiredly.  "You can let him out as well, Felecia.  I've done all I can to help him."

He turns to Captain Majors.  "Payment tonight as usual, Carmella," he says with a faint smile.

"Fine," Majors responds flatly.  Lynn notices Felicia frown slightly as Majors walks out of the room and up some stairs.

*At the park*

*Metal Mistress and Johan*
"Right here," Split says, producing a silver data disc.  "Everything you wanted to know about my dealings with Anarchy but were afraid to ask," he says with a cocky smile.  But the smile quickly fades.  "Like why I was collecting blood samples for them.  And a freebie about the job I turned down in South America; the one Mason and Ghost showed up at."

He leans forward slightly and says slowly, "It's important you see what is on this disc."

He pauses slightly and straightens again.  "It's encrypted.  I'll transmit the encryption code to you once we've safely parted ways.  You'll have one chance of entering the encryption code correctly; if you screw it up, the disc will self destruct, so I wouldn't suggest trying to hack it.  Oh, I also put my standard fee structure on there in case you ever want to hire me," he adds, his cocky smile returning.

He drops down to a knee.  "C'mon punk!  We've missed you," he says cheerfully to Jennifer who squeals and darts under Michelle towards Split, who suddenly finds herself hoisted into the air and set to the side by Mr. Bunny, who pats Michelle on the head and trundles after Jennifer.  

Split catches Jennifer in a big hug and lifts her off the ground.  Michelle and Johan both notice that the other versions of Split also seem quite pleased to have Jennifer among them again.  Split casually tosses the disc to Michelle.

*Fenris*
"What's she waiting for... call it already," Cosmo says, his hands aglow with energy.

*Neutron*
"Come on, come on, we can take them," Monica growls, looking ready to pounce.

*JAY*
"I don't think he is planning to fight," Dara says as she watches the scene unfold.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 24, 2005)

"Fine," X12 manages weakly.  "We need transportation back to EPIC - can someone get us in touch with them or get us a taxi... I don't think I'm in any condition to walk that far."


----------



## Deva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; OK*

Once she and Felicia are finished with her restraints, she'll help the albino with X12's. " I think perhaps it's best if we just leave before they change their minds. We can find a phone elsewhere. How do you feel?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2005)

Johan smiles as he sees the happy expression on Jennifer's face. Unless Michelle gives the signal, he is doing absolutely nothing to stop the group from leaving.
If she does give the signal, however, he is ready to take control of two of the robots present and put on the goggles.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2005)

"True, it doesn't like so, but he is ready to defend himself. And Michelle should call the assault soon..." says Jay, getting ready for the signal.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 25, 2005)

Deva said:
			
		

> Once she and Felicia are finished with her restraints, she'll help the albino with X12's. " I think perhaps it's best if we just leave before they change their minds. We can find a phone elsewhere. How do you feel?"




"Like someone ran a truck through my head, but I'll live.  Sure - we can call a cab from a payphone or something," X12 replies.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2005)

Michelle frowns slightly as she catches the disk, it wasn't the fact that it was encrypted, she had expected something like that. No it was that part of her had hoped that Split would have done something first, she didn't like going back on her deals and it would have made this a whole lot easier...

Then again he had on several occasions tried to kill her and several of her class mates so she didn't feel that guilty about it.

Stepping forward she whispers into her communicator, "Cosmos, do it. Everyone else, your a go."

"Split," she states loud enough for him to hear, "as an authorized law enforcement agent, I am placing you under arrest for multiple crimes against the NAA, you will drop your weapons on the ground and then lay face down with your hands grasping the back of your head, if you do not comply we will be forced to use what ever means that is needed to capture you."

She pauses for a moment before continuing her voice softening slightly. "If you care for her at all," she says glancing towards Jeniffer, "You will not place her in a potentially dangerous situation."

As she finishes speaking her forcefield will flicker to life around her.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2005)

As soon as the signal is given, Jay prepare himself to shoot at the first sign of hostility from any Split.

OOC: Ready action: Jay will shoot the first Split to attack with a single fatigue shot.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Morgentaller District*
Once X12 is free, Felicia guides you up from the basement and to the front door of the house.  She seems rather cheerful.  Once the door swings open, you both see Captain Majors standing at the gate, talking on a cell phone.  She looks over at you as you exit.

"I can take you to EPIC Headquarters," she says without emotion.  "Captain Carmella Majors," she says into her phone.

*At the park*
_You have gained surprise.  Here's your initiative order.

Fenris 28, Speed Demon 24, Jay 23, Neutron 21, Metal Mistress 20, Dara 19, Velocity Girl 18, Kitten 17, Split 15, Johan (duplicator) 15, Cosmo 14, Johan (smart) 14, Mantis 13, Vibro 12, Loki 10, Split (B) 9, Robots 8, Rebound 4

Metal Mistress' surprise round is ordering the surrendor; Jay has refocussed.  Fenris and Neutron can declare their surprise round actions._

*Metal Mistress*
You have just finished demaning Split's surrender when there is a beep on your earpiece and ARIS speaks to you.

"Metal Mistress, there is an incoming call from Captain Carmella Majors of MTAC.  She has requested to be transferred directly to you.  Do you wish me to transfer the call?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2005)

Sanjay smiles.  "Don't worry, babe, I doubt he's going to give up without a fight."

Once Michelle gives the surrender order, Sanjay looks over at hovership, and concentrates on disabling that.

_OOC: Transmutation +8, directed at the hover ship, transmuting as much of it as possible to liquid caramal (to gum up whatever isn't transmuted)._


----------



## Gideon (Aug 31, 2005)

*Fenris, 5/5 HP, healthy*

_My job is protect Cosmo, so here I sit and stay until something is close enough to rip apart._ Fenris thinks to himself.

OOC: I think I already shape-shifted but if not then I do that now.  Wait till something notices Cosmo and me or is within 30'.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Metal Mistress, there is an incoming call from Captain Carmella Majors of MTAC.  She has requested to be transferred directly to you.  Do you wish me to transfer the call?"[/FONT]




"Uh, kind of busy right now ARIS, unless the world is about to implode its going to have to wait." Michelle replies, never taking her eyes off of Split.


----------



## Deva (Sep 1, 2005)

*Lynn: 4/5; OK*

Making sure that she has her dufflebag, and everything that had been inside, she'll help X12 if he needs it. Upon hearing the offer from Captain Majors, she forwns slightly and turns to X12 and speaks in whispered tones though doesn't doubt that Majors can hear her. "If you would prefer finding our own way, I should have enough cash for a taxi. If, however, you will trust her I will abide by your decision. I leave this up to you."


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 2, 2005)

Uncertain, X12 hangs his head a little.  "Sure - it will save us the time looking for a cab.  The school elders will be already be upset that I've been gone this long," X12 mutters.


----------

